# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Mitrush Kuteli

## Sokoli

*Kjo eshte nje nga pjeset me fantastike qe kam lexuar nga Kuteli*

Rrinte Suli me Sulën në hijen e një lisi kombëtar edhe përkëdhelnin dyfeqet kreshnike me nga një leckë vaj. Këtë e bënin për të kaluar kohën e për të shprehur dashurinë kreshnike për armët kreshnike. 


Dhe që të dy, si trima kombëtarë, e kishin ngjeshur mesin me kollanë e gjoksin me rripa. Kollanët ishin mbushur me paketa fishekë edhe varur kishin bomba të kuqe. 


Të tjerë fishekë e bomba kombëtare kishin nëpër xhepat kreshnikë. 


I foli Sula Sulës: 


- Ore, ti e ke të papërdorur dyfekun e as që di në shpon. 
- Kam zbrazur njëzet paketa. Qe kalamidhet! 
- Ke zbrazur në bosh, jo në plot... 
- Qysh në bosh? I kam rënë një zogu majë një lisi edhe e kam rrëzuar, i kam rënë një lepuri, i kam rënë një thiu të egër... 
- Të thashë se ti ke zbrazur bosh, më havadan. Ti s'hyn në rradhën e burrave. Hajt! 
- ... 
- Ore, a ke zbrazur më njeri? Se atëhere i thonë plot. Je goxha burrë, e s'ke vrarë njeri! 
- Jo, njeri kurrë! Kur të më bjerë hasmi në pusi, do t'ia shkrep. 
- Prit gomar të mbijë bar! 




Fluturoi një zog kombëtar nga lisi kombëtar edhe hija e tij kreshnike shqiti për një grimë në truallin e fisit arbënor, ku ujku nuk e ha ujkun, po arbri e ha arbrin, si urdhëron Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit (ndjesë pastë!). 


I foli Sula Sulit: 


- Po ti sa herë e ke përdorur pushkën? 
- Dy! Një herë i rashë Zeqos edhe e lashë kapicë, në lëmë. Gjysmë herë kur plagosa Zyferë e gjysmë herë Stavron. Këto të dyja bëjnë një. E një e para: dy! 


U duk larg një si pikë e zezë që lëvizte në rrugë. I foli Sula Sulës: 


- Ja, shikon tutje, po vjen një njeri! Bjeri! 
- S'di cili është... 
- Çudi e madhe! As ai nuk di cili je ti. Atij i qënka shkrojtur t'i biesh ti me dyfek të ri. I erdh exheli. Apo s'ta mban? 
- I bie po mos merret vesh... 
- S'ka si merret vesh. Unë s'rrëfej! 
- Me besa-besë? 
- Me besa-besë e për kokën e dyfekut. 
- Atëherë t'i bie? 
- Bjeri! 




Në këtë kohë pika që lëvizte në rrugë ish madhuar se e shtynte exheli drejt pushkës kreshnike kombëtare. 


Sula ish i përulur prej Sulit se kish shtënë vetëm bosh. Turp i madh për një trim kombëtar e për një pushkë kreshnike të lyer me vaj! 


U shtri barkazi në mezhdë, i fjeti synë pushkës edhe i hoqi këmbëzën. 


Edhe pika lëvizëse nuk lëvizi më... 


Edhe Sula puthi çarkun e dyfekut kreshnik për provën e naltë... 


... Qanë e vajtuan në shtëpi. Shkulën flokët nëna e motrat e të vrarit. U kanos vëllai të marrë gjakun nga hasmi i vjetër i shtëpisë, po puna është se pushka kreshnike e Sulës nuk mbeti në turp kombëtar. 


Edhe Suli e mbajti fjalën e nuk e tradhtoi Sulën...

----------


## ChuChu

Me di a nuk me di se qaj,

me di a nuk me di se vuaj

ne oret e thella te nates,

kur ngrihem i cmendur te shkruaj

me gjakun e zemres te shkruaj.

Me di a nuk me di se agimet 

me gjejne pa gjume ne shtrat, 

me shpirt te shkretuar nga dhembja,

e dhimbshem i pres perendimet,

me ankth i pres perendimet.

Me di a nuk me di se sot

u drodha kur pashe pranveren, (vjeshten)

qe zbriste me flladet e prillit (tetorit),

e embel sic ishte qemot,

e hidhur sic ishte qemot.

Me di a nuk me di se vuaj 

ne oret e thella te nates, 

ku ndjehem nga jeta i huaj,

nga vendi i lemjes i huaj.

Me  di a nuk me di....

----------


## ChuChu

Do te peshperite era ndaj mbremje si nj'here,

prej valesh do ngrohet hena si sot,

me iskra prej bryme do mbuloj' mermere

dhe bota do jete si ish dhe qemot

Si neser do shtrihet lendina per mbi varr

Vale-dheu do zene t'palosen ngadale,

do ende parevera e lule e bar,

dhe zile do rreshqasin qe prej male.

Do qeshe dielli ne qoshen e nje reje, 

do thaje lotet mbi lulet e qershise, larg,

mbytur do ndjehet gjemimi i nje rrufeje, 

permbi mal do hapet brez'i Perendeise.

Do shtroje dhe dimri qilim te argjendte

mbi pllocen e tretur, mbi kryqn'e anuar,

do rritet harrimi me dherin e rende

dhe une do fle, ty duke t'enderruar....   (dhe  te t'harruar)

----------


## ChuChu

A 

- E njeh Zenelin? 
- Jo, nuk e njoh! 
- U bë për të vrarë. E do ta vras! 
- Si e qysh? 
- Dje më shkeli hijen! 
- Hijen tënde? 
- Timen! Ecja rrugës, në diell, kur më arriti Zeneli. Hija ime ishte aty poshtë. Ish e gjatë, sepse dielli perëndonte. E priste më dysh rrugën. Zeneli më dha tungjatjetën edhe ma shkeli hijen. Ç'të bëj? 
- Vraje! 
- E vrava. 
- Aferim! 
Pas pakëz, duke pirë duhan. 
- Fëmijë ka Zeneli? 
- Ka po janë të vegjël. 
- Vraji! 
- T'i vras? 
- Vraji se do rriten. Më mirë tani sesa më vonë. 
- Mirë thua; ke të drejtë. Do t'i vras! Do t'i shuaj! I ati më shkeli hijen. Kjo s'është pak! 



B 


- Dëgjove gjë? 
- Jo. 
- E vranë Todrin. 
- Ku? 
- Në mes të tregut. 
- Kishte faj? 
- Tani s'ka faj se është i vdekur, po atëherë kish.
- Si e qysh? 
- Todri po shikonte një dru telefoni. Ish pak si i vrenjtur se s'kish me se të blinte bukë. Iu afrua një burrë me mustaqe, trim me fletë si çdo burrë me mustaqe, edhe i tha: - Bre qen! 
- E njihte burri me mustaqe Todrin? 
- Jo nuk e njihte. Por e vërteta: burri me mustaqe kish të drejtë. Bre qen! - i tha trimi me mustaqe: Bile i tha: Bre qen i qenit! Pse vështron me inat drunë e telefonit? 
- Më fal, se të pres fjalën: druri i telefonit mos ish i trimit me mustaqe? 
- Jo. Druri mund të ish i kujt të ish. A mund të mos ish asfare, mall pa zot si është malli i shtetit. Po sidoqoftë Todri e vështronte me inat drunë e telefonit. 
- Ndofta sepse kish barkun bosh... 
- Punë e tij. Bre qen, tha trimi, bre qen i qenit! Pse, bre, vështron me inat drunë e telefonit? Todri desh t'i përgjigjet, po trimi nuk e la: nxori koburen edhe e vrau. - Na, i tha, të të mësoj unë të shikosh me inat drunë e telefonit! 
- Kish të drejtë trimi. 
- Doemos, se po të mos kish nuk e vriste. 



C 


- S'po e shoh prej disa ditësh Zefin. 
- As e ke për të parë, Zefin e vranë. 
- Pse? Kush? 
- Fajin e kish Zefi. 
- Fol! 
- Nipi i të kunatit të vëllait të Zefit... 
- Nuk mora vesh. Edhe një herë, të lutem. 
- A ka një vëlla Zefi? 
- Ka. 
- Edhe ky a ka një kunat? 
- Ka. 
- Edhe kunati a ka një nip? 
- Ka. 
- Pra, nipi i të kunatit të vëllait të Zefit kish rënë në gjak me një shtëpi kreshnike kombëtare. 
- Vetë nipi? 
- Jo, shtëpia. Punë e vjetër, gjysh-stërgjysh, po ti e di se gjaku s'falet. 
- Jo! Po të falet, humb burrnia, ndera e trimnia. 
- Po, pra... E meqë shtëpia e të nipit të kunatit të vëllait të Zefit ish në gjak, erdhën edhe e vranë Zefin, sipas Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, (ndjesë pastë!). 
- Në e vranë sipas Kanunit, bënë mirë. Iu rrittë ndera e trimnia e burrnia hasmit të shtëpisë të të nipit të kunatit të vëllait të Zefit. Më vjen keq për Zefin, se ish njeri me kulturë - pesë vjet në Torino, poet e shkrimtar... - po në qenka punë gjaku, shumë mirë që u vra! Duhet ruajtur ndera, trimnia e besnia e kreshnikia e fisit të racës arbënore. Duhet ruajtur përgjithmonë Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit (ndjesë pastë!) sidomos për punë ndere, trimnie, kreshnikie, besnikie. Pse ndryshe kombi i racës kombëtare ilire edhe pellazge kreshnike arbënore asht në rrezik me hupë. Dhe që të ketë qetësi të plotë Shkëlqesia e Tij Lekë Dukagjini që na la Kanunin, duhet medoemos t'i digjet shtëpia Zefit edhe t'i priten drurët e kopshtit kombëtar. 
- Eja të pimë nga dy-tri gota për shëndet të Lekë Dukagjinit (i rrofshin çunat!) e për nderën, trimninë, besnikinë e kreshnikinë mijëvjeçare që na nderon truallin tonë kombëtar e fisnik. 
- Eja të pimë po koburet t'ia dorëzojmë një miku, se kam frikë mos të shkel hijen, o mos shoh me inat ndonjë dru telefoni... 



Ç 


- Ore, thonë se ti e vrave Selmanë... 
- Unë, jo! 
- Po kush? 
- Dyfeku im! 
- Ky që ke në krahë? 
- Ja, ky! Pse s'ta mbush synë?! 
- Si jo. Dyfek të këtillë s'kam parë as në Turqi. 
- E ke mirë. Dyfek si të turkut s'ka në botë, se turku i punon me merak. Po ky imi është veç botës. Pandeha se s'të pëlqen... 
- Si u bë puna e Selmanit? 
- I qe shkrojtur ta vras unë, nga e shkrojtura nuk shpëton dot. 
- E ke hak. Që kur e polli e ëma, iu shkrojt në qitap: këtë çun do ta vras Ymeri me një dyfek turku. Po aman më thuaj si erdhi puna që e vrave? 
- Me një të shtënë e lashë thes. Erdhën edhe e ngritën në tabut. 
- Ti ku ishe? 
- Prapa ferrës. 
- Ai? 
- Shkonte rrugës. 
- Bukuri! Si trimat e vrave. Edhe ai bëri mirë që ra si thes. Të lumtë dora ty edhe dyfekut i lumtë çarku! 
Ymeri qeshi se iu kujtua thesi. Selmani ra menjëherë si një thes me misër pa pasur kohë t'i thotë: faleminderit se më vrave - si e do burrnia, kreshnikia e besa shqiptare. Po Ymeri zemërgjerë e shpirtluan, ia fali këtë të metë. 
- Shkaku i vrasjes? 
Fajtor ka qenë Selmani! Sepse Selmani ka një nip nga ana e mbesës. Nipi i mbesës së Selmanit ka një qen edhe ky qen qopek i ka lehur një herë mikut të të nipit të së mbesës së Ymerit. Miku iu qa të nipt, nipi iu qa mbesës, mbesa iu qa Ymerit edhe Ymeri mori dyfekun dhe e vrau Selmanë... 



D 


Rrinte Suli me Sulën në hijen e një lisi kombëtar edhe përkëdhelnin dyfeqet kreshnike me nga një leckë vaj. Këtë e bënin për të kaluar kohën e për të shprehur dashurinë kreshnike për armët kreshnike. 
Dhe që të dy, si trima kombëtarë, e kishin ngjeshur mesin me kollanë e gjoksin me rripa. Kollanët ishin mbushur me paketa fishekë edhe varur kishin bomba të kuqe. 
Të tjerë fishekë e bomba kombëtare kishin nëpër xhepat kreshnikë. 
I foli Sula Sulës: 
- Ore, ti e ke të papërdorur dyfekun e as që di në shpon. 
- Kam zbrazur njëzet paketa. Qe kalamidhet! 
- Ke zbrazur në bosh, jo në plot... 
- Qysh në bosh? I kam rënë një zogu majë një lisi edhe e kam rrëzuar, i kam rënë një lepuri, i kam rënë një thiu të egër... 
- Të thashë se ti ke zbrazur bosh, më havadan. Ti s'hyn në rradhën e burrave. Hajt! 
- ... 
- Ore, a ke zbrazur më njeri? Se atëhere i thonë plot. Je goxha burrë, e s'ke vrarë njeri! 
- Jo, njeri kurrë! Kur të më bjerë hasmi në pusi, do t'ia shkrep. 
- Prit gomar të mbijë bar! 
Fluturoi një zog kombëtar nga lisi kombëtar edhe hija e tij kreshnike shqiti për një grimë në truallin e fisit arbënor, ku ujku nuk e ha ujkun, po arbri e ha arbrin, si urdhëron Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit (ndjesë pastë!). 
I foli Sula Sulit: 
- Po ti sa herë e ke përdorur pushkën? 
- Dy! Një herë i rashë Zeqos edhe e lashë kapicë, në lëmë. Gjysmë herë kur plagosa Zyferë e gjysmë herë Stavron. Këto të dyja bëjnë një. E një e para: dy! 
U duk larg një si pikë e zezë që lëvizte në rrugë. I foli Sula Sulës: 
- Ja, shikon tutje, po vjen një njeri! Bjeri! 
- S'di cili është... 
- Çudi e madhe! As ai nuk di cili je ti. Atij i qënka shkrojtur t'i biesh ti me dyfek të ri. I erdh exheli. Apo s'ta mban? 
- I bie po mos merret vesh... 
- S'ka si merret vesh. Unë s'rrëfej! 
- Me besa-besë? 
- Me besa-besë e për kokën e dyfekut. 
- Atëherë t'i bie? 
- Bjeri! 
Në këtë kohë pika që lëvizte në rrugë ish madhuar se e shtynte exheli drejt pushkës kreshnike kombëtare. 
Sula ish i përulur prej Sulit se kish shtënë vetëm bosh. Turp i madh për një trim kombëtar e për një pushkë kreshnike të lyer me vaj! 
U shtri barkazi në mezhdë, i fjeti synë pushkës edhe i hoqi këmbëzën. 
Edhe pika lëvizëse nuk lëvizi më... 
Edhe Sula puthi çarkun e dyfekut kreshnik për provën e naltë... 
... Qanë e vajtuan në shtëpi. Shkulën flokët nëna e motrat e të vrarit. U kanos vëllai të marrë gjakun nga hasmi i vjetër i shtëpisë, po puna është se pushka kreshnike e Sulës nuk mbeti në turp kombëtar. 
Edhe Suli e mbajti fjalën e nuk e tradhtoi Sulën... 



DH 


Vasili me Veselin ishin shokë. Shokë që në vogëli - ngrohur më një diell, lagur më një ujë. Pastaj erdh puna që Veseli vrau Vasilin edhe Vasili vrau Veselin. Që të dy ia dhanë flakë më flakë, si trima të ndjerë që na nderojnë vendin e kombin kombëtar kreshnik. 
Puna rrodhi kësilloj: 
Vasili me Veselin rrinin në një hije edhe bisedonin. Aty pranë ish lumi. Pranë lumit një plep. Vasili tha: 
- Hajde plep, hajde, që të mbolli dora e Krishtit! 
Veseli tha: 
- E keq, or mik, e mbolli dora e Muhametit! 
- E Krishtit! 
- E Muhametit! 
E filluan si me të qeshur po doli e ngjeshur se sikush gojën e kish të tijën edhe me bukë e ushqente. Po përveç gojës, kishin edhe kobure në brez, si çdo shqiptar i vërtetë. 
- Plepin e mbolli Krishti! 
- Plepin e mbolli Muhameti! 
Pak-pak! koburet kreshnike, flakë më flakë! 
E që të dy u vranë! 
Njëri për plepin e Krishtit, tjetri për plepin e Muhametit... 



E 


Selmani vrau Selmanin; Stefani vrau Stefanin; Hasani vrau Kristanin; Mestani vrau Vasilin... 
Puna rrodhi kësilloj: 
Rrinin që të gjithë edhe vështronin malet e larguar. 
I pari i tha të dytit (Selmani Selmanit): 
- Mali që përtej është më i lartë se ai tjetri. 
- Jo, e ke jangëllësh. Ai tjetri është më i lartë nga ai që përtej. 
- Jo, ti e ke keq! 
- Jo unë, po ti! 
Hynë në valle edhe të tjerë: dy Stefanë, një Hasan, një Mestan, një Kristan, një Vasil, një Halil... 
Si trima që ishin, e bënë fora edhe u vranë trimërisht në shesh të burrave. U ngritën pastaj edhe farefisi edhe i dogjën shtëpinë njëri-tjetrit. 

Dhe malet mbetën si ishin: male...

----------


## Fiori

Nuk di si tju falenderoj qe i sollet ketu. U kenaqa duke lexuar.

----------


## Dita

Nga libri i Petraq Kolevices "Me Mitrushin", kam shkeputur disa faqe, ku Kolevica paraqet edhe disa poezi qe Mitrushi ia pat dhuruar atij. Dashuria me te cilen flet Kolevica eshte nje shprehje e mire e miqesise qe keta dy njerez kishin arritur te stabilizonin me njeri-tjetrin, por eshte dhe nje rrefim me vlere i disa pjeseve biografike nga jeta e Mitrushit.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Për kampin e Maliqit, ku përfundoi udha e tij nëpër natë, Mitrushi më ka treguar:
Kur na shkarkuan nga kamioni atje, isha me ca rroba të vjetra e si mos më keq nga pluhuri i asaj rruge të gjatë. Në kokë, për tu mbrojtur nga dielli, kisha lidhur një shami me nyje në të katër cepat, siç e lidhin armaxhinjtë.
Një polic erdhi e më pyeti:
-Sa shkollë ke ti?
-Hiç. Katë klasë të fillores kam  i thashë.
-Mirë. Shko këtej, ti.
Për fatin tim të mirë e besoi se, siç isha katandisur unë, do ta besonte dhe po ti kisha thënë: skam bërë shkollë...Kur më liruan, ndërsa po më hipnin në kamion, për të na sjellë në Tiranë, u ndodh përsëri ai polic. Më pa me ca sy katili e duke shtrënguar dhëmbët, më foli gjithë inat: Ë ë ë ë!...Ti qen paske pasur shkollë të madhe, ti! Ndërsa kunati i Mitrushit, i burgosur në moshë të re dhe ai në kampin e Maliqit, më ka treguar:
Kur e sollën Mitrushin, e mbyllën në një kotec derri. Ai kamp ishte lemeri. Në mëngjes vetëm një si çaj. Bukë si baltë vetëm një herë në ditë, më drekë. Në punë na detyronin të shkonim duke rendur. Rendnim zbathur nëpër baltrat, se këpucët na u prishën brenda sy-tre ditëve. Punonim në kanale me ujra përmbi gjunjë e gjer në mes. Poshtë na pinin ushujzat, sipër na grinin mushkonjat. Dizanteria bënte kërdinë. Kur ktheheshim nga puna, në mbrëmje, ecnim me këmbë e duar si bagtia, sepse nuk qëndronim dot më këmbë nga lodhja e nga dizanteria. Aty kisha të burgosur dhe babanë. E preu dizanteria dhe unë e kam larë babanë lakuri, si fëmijë. Një tregtar nga Korça, Koçi Misrasi, nuk duronte dot më dhe vari veten.
Alfred Ashikun e rrahën për vdekje se hëngri një panxhar që e gjeti aty nëpër baltrat. Një tjetër, Niko Kirkën nga Korça, e lanë të lidhur me tel me gjemba te një shtyllë përkundrejt diellit. Atje e lanë si Krishtin në kryq dy dit e dy net dhe ne, 1500 të burgosur, na detyruan të shkonim pranë tij e ta pështynim. Ky qe kampi i Maliqit. Për tmerret e atij kampi, ku ishte drejtor Tasi Marko, vëllai i Rita Markos, kanë shkruar të tjerë e nuk dua të zgjatem. Gjendjen e tij të rëndë e të pashpresë në burg e në atë kamp na e jep të gjallë Mitrushi në krijimet e veta të cilat kam fatin e madh ti kem të shkruara nga dora e tij. Ja, ato:


*LETRA E FUNDIT 
	SIME SHOQE*


Kaq afër jemi, por kaqë larg
Të lutem mos më prit-
Na ndajnë terre rreth e qark
Dhe yll për mua sndrit.

Përse ta lidhësh fatin tënd
Me një pafat si unë,
Kur di se emri im u shëmb
Me dhunë e me përdhunë?

Pra hidhe hapin guximtar
Ndaj jetës së gëzuar.
Dhe më harro këtu, në varr,
Të vdekur pa mbuluar.

Se unë pres, përças po pres
Një udhë fort të gjatë
Dhe një të martë, në mëngjes,
Do hidhem nëpër natë.

Nëpër një natë që ska mbarim
Po qetësi për jetë:
Pushim...harrim...pushim...pushim...
Në prehjen e vërtetë.




*PRANVERË*

Nëpër hekurat e tkurrura si gardh
Nëpër dhogat e thumbuara me thumb
Një rreze dielli hyri si për çudi
Brenda në terrin e hadhit.

I nemitur dritën e kuqe vështroj
Dhe rrah ta shtie rrezen nër duar
Por zinxhirat, që tringëllijnë me kobe
Smë lenë të ngrihem më këmbë.

Pra sytë i mbyll që rrezen mos e shoh
Por sdi se si nga jashtë vjen 
Një erë e athët plisi dhe lajmin sjell
Se në botë ka ardhur pranvera.




*YLLI I KARVANIT* 

Doli ylli i karvanit
-lart mbi një botë një qiri-
E vështroi i jetimuar
Nga zëndani im i zi.

Pas një rreze që më hodhi
Lashë hadhin e po ik-
Ah, më falni, jam i mjerë
Pra po ik nga vendi i lik.

Po më doli para reja
Ma preu rrugën e karvanit...
Skam çtë bëj, do kthehem prapë,
Brenda ferrit të zëndanit.

Dhe do pres të dalë rishtas
Në mos sonte, tjetër herë,
Që të sulem si i çmendur
Nëpër qiej, nëpër erë.

Kush e di...do të gjej udhës,
Ndër ethire njyll me bisht-
Do ti lutem të shpjerë
Lart e lart në Zoti Krisht.

Do ti falem, përgjërohem,
Të më bëjë hi e baltë
Të më shkelin gjith të mirët
Pranë fronit tij të lartë.

Oh, për hir të Gollothasë
Dhe të brinjësë së shpuar
Prit, o Zot edhe dëgjoji
Gjithë tmerret që kam vuar.

Por në sdo as Zoti i jetës-
Sëkam çtë bëj i mjeri unë
E le qiellin, zbres te ylli,
Doemos, me të përdhunë.

Pa kur ylli do kalojë
Zotëronjës, sipër detit,
Do të shëmbem tatëpjetë,
Shpirtin do tja jap lanetit.

Veç në dhe mos kthehm prapë,
Ku ka hekura, zinxhira
Orë e çast ta ndjekin hapin
Errësira...Egërsira...

Ah, më fal, o ti këndonjës
Se me fjal të turbulloj.
Jam në terr e jam i mjerë
Sdi çtë bëj, pra ëndërroj.



*****

Në vitin e fundit të jetë së tij, ndërsa ishte tepër i sëmurë e i dëshpëruar, gjatë një bisede mbi shkrimtarët e mëdhenj erdhi fjala te R. Tagor, të cilin e pëlqente shumë. I thashë që kisha librat e tij rusisht. I shpura atë me poezi. Gjatë leximit kishte bërë shumë shënime me lapës të cilat i prishi me gomë para se të ma kthente librin, por aty kanë mbetur dy shprehje nga R. Tagor që i paskan pëlqyer:

_-I kam zili erës që sillet mbi tokë_
dhe
_-Njeriu është më i keq se kafsha kur bëhet kafshë._

Atëherë ra fjala dhe për shkrimtarin Anatol Frans nga i cili kisha dy vëllime rusisht. I dhashë njërin. Kur ma ktheu, më tha: Në faqet e brendshme të kapakut të kam lënë dy kujtime, ti kesh ti, kur të mos jem. Ai kujtim i hidhur, që parathoshte një vdekje të afërt, janë dy poezitë e mëposhtme:


*LUTJE*

Unë, Mitrushi, poet shqiptar,
Fort do ti lutesha nënës
Që të më hidhte një litar
Varur në bri të hënës.

Edhe pastaj, si për çudi,
Të gjendem varur nerë
Dhe të thërres: Sa lumturi!
Në erë, mbi skëterë.


Dihet se sistemi komunist kërkonte prej artistëve e në veçanti prej shkrimtarëve e poetëve, një krijimtari të mbrujtur me ideologjinë e kohës e në shërbim të saj. Çdo krijimtari tjetër që mund të dilte jashtë kornizave të ngushta e të ngurta të realizmit socialist, quhej e kotë, e keqe, madje e dëmshme dhe e dënueshme. Shembuj të tillë janë të shumtë, por ndër ta mund të përmendim dënimin e të ndjerit Vangjush Tushi dhe thyerjen e skulpturave nudo të të ndjerit Janaq Paço.
Kundër asaj ideologjie që shkatërronte krijimtaritë e mirëfillta dhe u linte fushë të lirë krijuesve ordinerë, Mitrushi shkroi këtë poezi që do ta quaja satiriko-dramatike, të cilën pata fatin të ma linte të shkruar si kujtim gjithashtu në kapakun e atij libri.


*KOPSHTARI BILBILI DHE DERRI*

-Pa më thuaj, shpes i kotë,
Me çqëllim je ti në botë?
-Të këndoj  bilbili tha.
-Po kënga jote çqëllim ka?
-Këtë punë, vallahi,
Nuk e di.
-Ti këndoke pa qëllim 
dhe kullot në kopshtin tim?

Mora thikën dhe e therra.
(Qiellin) do ta mbush me derra.



Nga Mitrushi kam një tjetër kujtim të hidhur, poemën Rrjedhin lumenjtë
Këtë poemë mund ta shkruante vetëm ai, sepse vetëm ai e dinte historinë e Ilirisë, si të thuash, në majë të gishtërinjve.
Në çdo varg të saj spikatin njohuritë e tij të thella e të sakta të gjeografise dhe të historisë së asaj Ilirie që shtrihej nga Stërmadhi Danuov valëvezullonjës deri poshtë, Buzë Jonit të kaltër dhe të Adrias valëdendur.
Përshkrimi i hollësishëm në atë poemë i viseve dhe i fiseve ilire, i bëri redaktorët e atëhershëm të thoshin se skuptohet nga lexuesi, mbasi ka shumë emra të panjohur, por mendja të çon të dyshosh se prapa këtyre fjalëve fshiheshin shkaqe të tjera...
Mitrushi nuk ka dashur të shkruajë një poemë me lajle e lule, me rima, ritme e figuracione të shumta, por të na jepte panoramën e plotë të Ilirisë së madhe të dikurshme, Së Epërme, Së Mesme dhe Së Poshtme, ku:

_Në gjithë skajet e vendit të lumur,
Anembanë kumbonte një e folme
E vetëme: ilirishtja e strallët-
Vigmë barinjsh dhe kushtrim luftëtarësh,
Farkuar në kudhra mijëvjeçarësh.
...Gjuhë e fortë, vlugmadhe e ëmbël,
E mbrujtur para se të ishin mbrujtur 
Tufët e hyjnive të lashtësive..._


Pastaj na tregon dyndjen e legjioneve gjakatare romane, me skota të larme të shkulura vatrash...

_Por lukunitë nuk kishin të sosur,
se pas një skote një tjetër vërshonte
Nga fundra gufash dhe stërfundra honesh,
Me urë në dorë e thikë ndër dhëmbë,
Që kishin banesa me tenda lëkurësh..._

Që linin pas

_Rrënime, rrëmbime, varrime së gjalli..._

Sepse fiset ilire ishin

_një farë dhe një gjuhë, por  vaj! Të ndarë
Pa besëlidhje armësh...Pëllëmbë e hapur
Që grusht nuk u bë për të goditur rëndë
Armikun që tkurrej të zgrapë plëngun..._

Dhe tek sheh që nga gjithë ajo Iliri e madhe mbeti vetëm një pëllëmbë tokë dhe _biri mi vogël
I ilirit të lashtë, trimi Arbër,_

Mitrushi nuk e mban dot rënkimin që i del nga shpirti:

_Hej, histori! Ti, histori e lashtë
E botës ilire së perënduar,
Përse më bren e bluan kaq dhimbshëm 
Në orët e vogla të natës së bardhë?..._

Me ankthin e frikshëm të humbjes edhe të asaj cope tokë të mbetur nga Iliria e Madhe këtu, buzë Adrias e Jonit, Mitrushi e mbyll poemën me kushtrimin:

_Mbani, burra,
Me dorë të fortë flamurin e Arbërit
Të skuqur me gjak ndër luftra të rrepta.!_

E dëgjojnë vallë bijt e sotëm të Arbërit thirrjen e Mitrushit?



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Dita

MITRUSH KUTELI 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jam shqiptar 
e kosovar;
zot e krenar,
zot e bujar
mbi këtë dhé,
q'e kam si fe,
e përmbi fé:
E kam vatan!
E kam atdhe!
Që gjysh stërgjysh,
që brez pas brez,
që gjithëmonë.

Ti shqa thërret,
ti shqa bërtet,
gjer lartë në retë
se jam barbar.

Jo, s'jam
si bërtet ti,
si buçet ti,
ti, Mal i Zi.

Po vendin tim e dua,
lirinë e dua,
e s'dua
zot
mbi mua.

*Kënga e parë

QËNDRIMI*

Se jam këtu kur s'kish njeri,
kur s'kish kufi
as fqinjëri,
as shqa të zi.

Se jam këtu kur Mal i Zi
ish Iliri;
kur nga një det në tjetrin det
isha zot vetë!
Unë jam këtu nga moti
kur vetë Zoti
e bëri fushën fushë
e malin mal.

Unë jam këtu e do të jem
- dem baba dem -
sa mali të bëhet hi
e hiri mal përsëri.
Ma thonë emrin Asim Qerim
mbetur jetim
që në vegjëli.
Jam si më sheh
e si më njeh;
kësulëbardhë e kryelidhur,
kryelidhur me një shami;
me tri shami
për trimëri!

Jam eshtërmadh,
i vrazhdë jam,
e bojalli -
dhe sytë e mi
janë plotë shkëndi
si batërdi.
Dhe kam uri
si s'ka njeri -
për drejtësi
e për liri.
Si të gjithë asimët
e të gjithë qerimët
e vendit tim.

Ma thonë emrin Asim Qerim
mbetur jetim
që në vegjëli;
se babën tim ma vranë
naçallnikët,
podporuçnikët
edhe gllavnikët. 

Ma vranë
se urdhër dha vojvodi
e krali vetë:
"Të vritet!"
Se ish kosovar
dhe se ish zot
mbi këtë dhe!

Dhe tokën që kisha nga baba
nga gjyshi
rrënjë pas rrënjë -
prej qindra vjet,
prej mijëra vjet,
ma morën.
Ah! 
Ma morën vatanin
që e desha si xhanin!

Ma morën,
me armë në duar,
me gjak nëpër duar.
Agrarët!
Xhandarët!
Tyxharët!
Të gjithë tok 
u bënë shok;
si sorrat
për kërrmë.

Oborin ma morën
gjer në shtëpi
dhe ngrenë për vete shtëpi
në sytë e mi!
Dhe unë,
ja, unë,
që isha zot
që qëmot,
mbeta pa dhé,
bujk pa dhé,
bari pa kopé -
këtu
në dheun tim. 

Dhe plori m'u ndryshk,
hambari m'u myshk...

Po shpresa s'mu vyshk!


*Kënga e dytë

DURIMI*

Durova,
durova,
sa nuk duron njeri,
as Perëndi!

Më thanë të shkruhem vojnik
e mynafik 
i kombit tim.

Më dhanë armë të vras
vëllanë,
sipas kanunit
të gjakut...
Po s'desha!

Dhe në e bëra ma falni,
se jam gjaknxehtë.

Më thanë të ngrihem të ik
ku qielli puthet me dhenë;
Stamboll,
Anadoll,
e më tej.
Se vetëm andej
paska për ne
popull pa zot -
vend boll...

Po malli i tokës s'më la,
po malli i fushës s'më la,
as gjaku i babës s'më la.

Dhe mbeta këtu,
i huaj,
si qen,
në vendin tim,
të babës tim...
Mbeta rajá,
e ndër rajá,
si për hatá;

në uri,
në qesëndi,
në skllavëri
të shqaut të zi.

Më thanë të ik në Allbani,
vatan i ri
i kombit tim,
si shkoi Selmani,
Hasani
e Dani.

Po dot nga toka s'u ndava
dhe mbeta të jem
ku jam
e ku do të jem.

Më thanë të shkoj në sheher
të shqahut të madh,
me sharrën në krah,
me kryet përdhé,
jaban
e beter;
portë më portë,
derë më derë,
i mjerë
e zemër sterrë,
për një kotherrë
bukë.
Po malli i vendit s'më la.
Ah, malli i gjakut s'më la
e mbeta këtu,
rajá.

Ta shemba shqa kufirin
që ngrite ti
në vendin tim e përmbi varr
të babës tim.

Ta shemba,
ta dogja,
me zjarrin e shpirtit,
të vuajtjes
dhe të urrejtjes.

Me zemërim,
me vrull të madh,
e bubullimë
që s'ka mbarim

Se vjete ti më çave,
më ndave,
më vrave,

armik - lugat,
armik -xhelat!


*Kënga e tretë

SULMI*

Ti bëre azape - s'u tremba,
ti ngrite kufire me gjemba,
fortesa ti ngrite;
t'i shemba!

Tani,
tani,
atje ku ti,
o Mal i Zi,
ngrite kufi
që ndanin 
e çanin
vëllazëri;
Hej!
Sot!
Shkon
e valon
parmenda!

T'i bëra të gjitha rrëmujë
dhe ty
gjurma t'u zhduk
si në ujë.

I bie arë mes për mes
e gjer në brez,
e përmbi brez,
humbas
me gaz
në grurin tim,
të dheut tim,
të babës tim,
të birit tim;
sot e përjetë,
jetë pas jetë!

Dhe ndie qysh flet,
me zë të qetë,
im atë vetë
nga balta poshtë:

"Ta mbroni dhenë
ku eshtrat kam,
ku hi e tokë
e pluhur jam.

Ta mbroni dhenë
që e ushqej
dhe sot si dje,
me kurmin tim.

Ta mbroni dhenë,
me zjarr ta mbroni,
me gjak ta mbroni!
Të derdhni gjakun

me grushte plot -
po kurrë lotë,
as sot, as mot!
Se loti është robëri,
gjaku - liri!"


*Kënga e katërt

NDËRTIMI* 

Jam eshtërmadh 
e bojalli 
e me japi, 
si më sheh ti, 
si më njeh ti. 

Po kam një zemër 
në gjoksin tim 
që pa pushim 
më rreh 
si Drin. 
Dhe babën tim kur e kujtoj, 
lotoj... 

Të pashë të vrarë, or Baba, 
e pa qefin, si për hata, 
rreth e përqark me xhandërma. 
Desha të qaj e s'qava dot, 
e të bërtas, sbërtita dot, 
pa asnjë lot, pa asnjë lot. 

Dhe prita sot të derdh një lot. 

Tani, 
tani, 
unë jam gati 
të vdes që sot, 
se rroj përmot; 
mbytur me gjak, 
po jo me lotë, 
për këtë dhe, 
q'e kam si fé 
e përmbi fé. 
E kam vatan, 
e kam atdhe! 

Hej! 
Po buças me zë kabá, 
sa të dëgjohet në qiell lá, 
sa të dëgjojë fund e kreje 
kush gjak shqiptari ka në deje: 
Shaban - vëlla! 
Destan - baba! 
Hej! 
Komb i lirë kosovar, 
ti komb shqiptar, ti zot krenar, 
ti djalëri - ti pleqëri, 
bëru gati! 
Bëru gati për vrull të ri, 
ta djegësh botën, 
ta bësh hi, 
për liri, 
për Shqipëri! 


*Kënga e pestë 

QËNDRIMI* 

Tani, 
tani! 
- O Mal i Zi - 
ja unë, 
ja ti! 

Po unë - jo ti, 
se jam këtu kur s'kish njeri 
dhe as kufi 
as fqinjëri... 

Unë jam këtu kur Mal i ZI, 
me Shumadi, 
me Dallmati - sa mban e gjitha Shqehëri, 
ish Iliri! 
Kur nga një det në tjetrin det 
isha zot vetë! 
Se jam këtu nga moti 
kur vetë Zoti 
e bëri fushën - fushë 
e malin mal. 

Unë jam këtu 
e do të jem, 
- dem baba dem - 
sa mali të bëhet hi, 
e hiri mal përsëri.

----------


## Dita

*Vjeshta e Xheladin Beut*


Tregimi u shkrua ne nje kohe kur jeta shqiptare ishte e perqendruar ne fshat. Ai mund te kalohet pa u quajtur nje ekzagjerim ne kohen qe jetojme, vese tani "luogo del delitto" nuk eshte fshati, por qytetet ku jetojne trimat e kohes se re, barkmedhenj, qafeleshe, me tuta apo me kostume, me floke te gjate apo dhe te prere shkurt fare, eshte bota e bosave te rinj shqiptare, ata qe i quajne njesha a dysha, c'rendesi ka.


Per ata qe e lexojne ne here te pare, deshiroj te referoj edhe leximin e nje krijimi te Brarit, te sjelle ne forum para disa muajsh me titullin: Dilaveri. Nje nga personazhet qe shfaqet tek Vjeshta e Xheladin Beut perngjan me personazhin e Brarit, vecse ky personazh eshte femer dhe jo mashkull.



Ketu do te gjeni  *Krijimin i Brarit*





*Vjeshta e Xheladin Beut



I*

As vetë Xheladin Beu nuk dinte përse ndjente një zbrazëtirë aq të madhe në zemër atij mëngjezi vjeshte të dytë. Një zbrazëtirë sa një zgërbonjë gështenje që e ka brejtur krymbi përbrenda, një shembëtirë, një trubullirë e një neveritje pa fund e pa anë...
Edhe çudi: mëngjezi sishte i keq. E rrallë dhe e verdhë, vërtet, fleta e plepit përtej dritareve me hekura e kafazë, po qielli i kulluar, i ëmbël. Shpeshëria që, siç na duket neve, njerëzisë, sditka kurrë se çqenka dhembja e pikëllesa, cicërinte e ngazëllohej me bujë të madhe aty pranë konakëve të beut e tej e tutje  arave, pemëve, qiellit  kurse ay, Xheladin Beu i Shemshedin Beut të xheladin Pashait, apo Beu i madh, siç i thosh tërë bota, zot i patundur mbi çifligje e mbi njerëz, ndjente një zbrazëtirë të madhe në zemër. Gojën e kish të hidhur sikur paskej ngrënë shafran, qiellëzën të thatë, gjuhën të trashë si shuall bualli. Dhe herë-herë, një të therur në tepelekun e kokës.
As nga shëndeti, as nga malli e gjeja sish qarë shumë gjer ahere Beu i madh. Shëndetin e kish patur grurë: burrë i ngjeshur, dërdëng, ta çaje bëje katër: kamjen të rëndë, shumë brezash, sa as vetë sja merrte dot radhën me të numëruar e me kalem; bujqit, rajej e harbutë, të gjithë me dorën në zemër, si nuse kaurri: sguxonin as ti thoshin me emër, as ta shikonin në dritën e syrit. Edhe sikur tu bënte urdhër që të shtirheshin përdhe që ti shkelte me këmbë, siç shkelet balta për të bërë plitharë, shumë prej tyresh do të shtriheshin ti shkelte. Se jo më kot Xheladin Beu kish në dorë bukën e kopaçen, tamam çi duhet fusharakut që të bëhet i butë si dele, jo aq fort për jetën e tij sa për atë të fëmijve të njomë e shumë brenga të tjera të kësaj dore. Tua të qaheshin? Po kujt ti qaheshin? Kush i dëgjonte? Të ngriheshin e të iknin? Mirë, të iknin, po ku? Kudo që të shkonin i priste qaforja, sepse gjithë bejlerët e pashallarët kishin kërbaç e qahjanj. Tërë dheu që jepte bukë ishte e tyrja. Mirë thoshin ata që thoshin: gjithë derrat një turi kanë...Ca që ishin ngritur e kishin ikur natën, në erësirë, me fëmijët në kosha e pleqtë në tezga, kishin humbur si uji nëpër ujë, nuk u qe ndjerë nami e nishani. Prandaj ata që kishin mbetur, rrinin aty ku ishin, bënin grurë e hanin misër. Kur skish misër të mirë, hanin misër gjarpri, këlkëzë, të shkuar nëpër tri ujra, zienin përbrenda siç ziejnë e roniten në lyrën e vet ato kokat e këmbët e bagëtisë të futura në një poçe të madhe balte, me këltyrën të zënë me brumë, brenda në furrë. Nuk u ndjehej as regëtima, as cicërima. Herë-herë binte ndonjë sëmundje e u vinte kosën të vegjëlve e të mëdhenjve; shtëpi e fshatra të tëra mbeteshin të shkrta. Po, çudi, çudi, pas sëmundjes shtroheshin përsëri si fara e sinapit.
Ta pret mendja se ndër rajenj e ndër harbutë kish edhe kokëndezur, që nuk duronin më tej e mateshin tja shkrepnin, po Xheladin Beu, që ishte brezi i tretë zot në atë mëngë të mbretërisë së madhe të Baba sulltanit, e kish vënë punën në vijë të mos bënte rrëk njeri, kështu që kokëndezurit mbeteshin pa kokë përpara se të ndiznin koka të tjera. Këtë punë e bënin qajhallarët, trimat siç u thosh beu, apo lanxhot, larot, zybat, siç u thoshin me gjysmë goje ata të tjerët, vegjëlia.
Ja kështu!
Puna e bejllëkut dhe e çiflikllëkut do marifete. Dhe marifetet mblidhen e shtohen brez pas brezi, nga babai, nga gjyshi e më tej. Këto marifete Xheladin Beu i kish në xhepdhe i nxirrte një nga një a të gjitha bashkë, si tja donte puna. Veç kësaj, duhet ta dini se ai kishte zënë të gjitha shtigjet, shpatullat i kishte të ngrohta dhe i kthente gjithnjë andej nga ngrohte dielli, duvaxhi me mish e me shpirt i llambës së dynjasë, Baba sulltanit, të cilit i dërgonte kur e kur peshqeshe: mahmudije të verdha e çupa të bardha, nga çifligjet e tija. Nuk e harronte Kapu Aganë, as sadrazemin, as sulltan-validenë, as adëmin e madh, të parin e haremllëkut të sulltanit, që të mbyllnin sytë kur Xheladin Beu zgjeronte çifligjet lart e poshtë, në stërkat e bujqësisë, në zabelët dhe tokat e buta pa zot. Nuk përzihej fort në gërnjat e të mëdhenjve të mbretërisë, po kur i vinte ndonjë bumbashir e i thosh se Baba sulltani kish luftë sdi se ku, në Qyrdistan, në Rabistan apo në Tinglimajmunistan, beu i dërgonte karvanë me imdate e njerëz me dyfegje, që do të linin kokat andej. Po mbi të gjithë, beu mbështetej tek i vjehri, që ish bir veziri, mbështetej tek të kunetërit, që ishin të gjithë në bukë të madhe.
Me gjithë këto të mira që zumë në gojë e ato që nuk i zumë fare  kazanët e qypat dinga me mahmudije të verdha nga ato të merhum sulltan Mahmutit, me dupje lira, ingjiliska e verdhashka të ndryshme të kauristanit (sprish punë se i kish prerë kauristani, alltën ishin edhe këto, nuk i hante ndryshku) dhe që i shtoheshin mot për mot, kukumale  me gjithë ata trimat mustaqepresh e mustaqerruar, që kish nënë urdhër e që slinin të fluturonte as zogu pa lënë poshtë ndonjë pendë, se nuk i ushqente më kot me mish të majmë e somune të bardha, Xheladin Beu ndjente një zbrazëtirë të madhe në zemër (po, brenda në zemër) atij mëngjezi të ëmbël vjeshte.
Dhe kjo oda e madhe e konakut të madh me mure kalaje, me ca dritare me nga dy palë hekura të përdredhura si brirë dashi e me kafazë, nëpër të cialt drita e diellit hynte e çjerrë si nëpër ca kula drizash, i qerthullohej beut ashtu siç qerthullohen kuajt në lëmë. Jo, nuk qerthullohej oda, po qerthulloheshin trutë e Xheladin beut. Dhe nuk dinte çishte kjo punë. I sëmurë nuk ishte, sepse ishte ngjallur, dhe të ngjallurit, thonë, nuk sëmuren kurrë. Kish patur, vërtet, në të ri, një si frëngjyzë a si i thonë asaj sëmundjes së frëngut, që ja kish dhënë peshqesh një cingi e trashë, brenda në Manastir, ku kish vajtur me ftesën e valiut dhe kish këmbyer gjellën, po kjo sish gjë: punë e vjetër, e harruar. Fshikën ja kish mbyllur një xherah plak me melhem zhive e hudhër të shtypur në havan e sdi çfarë tjetër. Ca më vonë i qe mbushur trupi me pushkuriza prush të kuqe, po edhe këto i kish mbyllur me melhem dhe trupi i qe zbardhur përsëri. Pastaj i kish rënë leshi i kokës, po rroftë festja me xhufkë, që ja mbulonte tullupanen. Sdi se kush i kish thënë se po të kesh ndonjë sëmundje të kësaj dore, duhet ta hedhësh, tja japësh dikujt, ta përndash mbarë e prapë: peshqesh e dhe! Kjo isht epunë që dihej. Filan be, hanedan i madh, e kish hedhur oftikën duke pështyrë fshehur në gjellët e mira që u shtronte mysafirëve dhe, thoshin, ish bërë mirë, kish rrojtur edhe mjaft vjet. Çështë e drejta, me kohë e mot, shumë nga mysafirët e të afërmit ishin sëmurur, po kësaj ske çi bën: sikush si ta ketë shkruar nga dora e zotit. Fundi i fundit, përse ata të mbeteshin faqekuq si molla, kurse ai, beu handean, të zverdhej e të thahej dita ditës? Ata të rronin, ai të vdiste - ë? Kështu bëri edhe Xheladin beu; i suall një çupë të mitur (sa më e mitur, thoshin, aq më e mirë është për benë, se të miturat e kanë gjakun të hollë, të valë, dhe gjaku i hollë dhe i valë e hollon, e ngroh dhe e spastron gjakun e trashë, të ftohtë...) dhe beu e pishi. E prishi e dha urdhër ta shpinin tutje që të mos shihej e të mos dëgjohej. Pastaj e përndau frëngjyzën anembanë, në gra e në dylberë, dhe u shërua fare...
Dhe ja tani, oda e madhe e konakut të madh i qerthullohej si kuajt në lëmë. I therte tepeleku i kokës. Ndezi një cigare, esëll, që tja priste vrundullin rrotullimit e të mbante mendjen në vend dhe zuri ta pinë shqeto, pa çibuk, po cigarja, aq e shijëshme herët e tjera, tani ju duk e hidhur e pështirë. E kafshoi dhe e hodhi tutje, në vatër.
Çishte kjo punë? A mos beu sishte mirë? Jo, jo. Gjer dje kish qenë fare mirë.
Asaj nate kish bërë, vërtet, një aheng të vogël, me raki të fortë e meze nga të gjitha llojet  mish gjahu, pa dhjamë, të shuar në uthull, me hudhra, pra me shije shumë; mish të butë e të majmë, që e kish shqyer me dorë, e kish ngrënë dhe kish hedhur tutje koskat dhe kish lëpirë të persë gishtërinjtë e më the të thashë (ca jevga me daire e a të tjera me këngë në gojë, me çitjane të fryra si bajrakë dovleti, kur i nget era, me nga një flori të verdhë të ngjitur në ballë me sherbet të trashë, që thyenin belin e tundnin vithet aman-aman, që ta ndiznin benë...), them, kish bërë një aheng të vogël, po kjo sishte punë e re. Se Xheladin Beu kish qenë gjithnjë, që në të ri, njeriu i qejfit, hashari, dhe jo një herë e dy e zinte mëngjezi ku sta pret mendja, në konakët e afërm a të largët, në përdhesat e tebabisë, që mbanin erë myku e memish-haneje e shumë erëra të tjera. Bile edhe aty brenda, në selamllëk, ku priste miqësinë, meshkujt, beu kish në njërin krah odat e tija për punët e tija, me fjalë të tjera për gjerdheqe mbi gjerdheqe. Pastaj, kur velej së tepërmi nga mishi i bardhë i haremlëëkut (kësaj here hanëmi as që ishte aty: kish shkruar teferiç në sarajet e babait, të pashait), ngrihej vinte atje ku desh vetë apo sillte në jatak ato që desh vetë, dhe defi binte pa pushuar në dera, gjersa beu i madh mbaronte punë, po të ishte i kënaqur, e hidhte groshnë me grusht, që ta dinte vegjëlia sa të madhe e kish zemrën beu i madh...
Këto teke ja dinin të gjithë, e më fort ja dinin e ja druanin ata që kishin çupa të mitura në shtëpi, prandaj përpiqeshin tu gjenin shpejt e shpejt ndonjë burrë sido-kudo e ti martonin, për të hequr ferrën nga dera e për të shpëtuar faqebardhë. Po edhe në bri të buallit sikur tu futkeshin këto, të bukurat, prapë Xheladin Beu i gjente pas erës, sepse era e çupës së bukur qenka si ajo e mollës së mirë, u përhapka anembanë. Dhe, si ja gjente gjurmën, Xheladin Beu akrosej si ai kali i zhdëpur me elb e nuk i zinte vendi gjersa e bënte vollen e tij, ja me të mirë, ja me të keq. Po, po: edhe me të mirë, sepse kur ja donte puna, beu bëhej, si i thonë, qumësht e mjjaltë. Dhe ju e dini sa shumë hie i ka një beu të madh kur qesh; i zbardhin dhëmbët, i xixëllojnë sytë, i shkëlqen lëkura e lyrshme e faqeve, i tundet xhufka e festes. Kjo të bënte ti harroje të gjitha e të thoshe: Oh, çburrë babaxhan është beu ynë, e paçim sa malet! Tamam si dielli i muajit maj! Kështu thoshin syleshët, po ata që nuk ishin syleshë e dinin se Xheladin be babaxhani ishte si ata qentë e kiq që të hanë nga prapa: të fshinte nga faqja e dheut! Ay kish edhe një fjalë të tijnë, që e kish trashëguar nga i gjyshi: Çdo gjë e gjallë që pillet, rritet e kullot në dhenë tënd është e jotja. Merre e bëj çtë duash.
Kur ja donte puna të bënte tembillëk u jepte urdhër trimave që të fillonin spastrimin. Atëherë njeriu zhdukej pa gjurmë, siç nuk le gjurmë zogu në erë. Kish qenë e sishte më...Ai nuk harronte amanetin e vjetër të gjysh pashajt: Mbaje e shtoe atë që ke; preja kokën atij që mundohet ta ngrerë lart: mos lërë të dalin në kasabanë tënde e në çifliget e tua njerëz më të mençur se ti: mos e prsih me të madhin; kij mendjen të shikosh nga fryn era e nga ngroh dielli. Për punët e tjera bëj çtë duash, si zot malli. Dilte nganjëherë një i krisur ndër rajenj e ndër hajdutë (nga një i veçuar), që vinte shpirtin në majë të dyfegut e ja shkrepte, po vendi se mbante dot me bukë dhumë kohë dhe shpejt mbulonte balta baltën, rritej bari mbi varre dhe Xheladin Beu bënte siç kish bërë...
Dhe ja sot, pas një ahengu të vogël, Xheladin beu ndjente një zbrazëtirë të madhe në zemër. Oda i vinte rrotull, zverkun e kish të rëndë, cigarja i dukej shafran. 
U shtri në divan, vuri pëllëmbët prapa kokës, në jastëk, hodhi këmbë mbi këmbë e u mundua të platitej.
Krisën dërrasat e thata të çardhakut, tringëlliu rezja e derës së parë, në hyrje, dhe më tej rezja e derës së odës, kërcitën menteshët dhe hynë brenda katër a pesë kopile, kush me legen a ibrik, kush me sapun e peshqir në dorë. Këto të gjitha i printe një ballabane zeshkane me një shami aliskë në kokë, tërë tule mbarë e prapë, po gojëmjaltë. Kjo i tha tërë dhele: Mirmëngjes, be. Si mu gdhive, be? Si më je zotrote, be? Ta marrtë të keqen Sheqerja, be. Ditët tona në të tuat, be e sa e sa të tjera të tilla. Kopilet përsëritën fjalët e ballabanes, por me zë më të ulët, të drojtur, si me gjysmë goje. Xheladin Beu u përgjunj e u la me zhurme e me grahmë, duke hapur rreth e qark shumë stërkala, siç e kish zakon: fërkoi zverkun bojë vishnje, u fshi me peshqir gjersa i krisi mishi, duke bërë ohoho e ahaha, se e ndjente veten më mirë. Vetëm gojën e kish të hidhur, megjithqë e lau dhe e shpëlau me ujë. Kur dual të gjitha, bashkë me ballabanen, hyri kopilja më e vogël e shtëpisë, një miturake me ca faqe si pjeshka që sapo e ke këputur nga dega, me vetulla të holla si tirtir serezi. Sytë nuk i dukeshin, se i mbante përdhe e ja mbulonin qepallat e gjata. Kish një fustan me lule, as të gjatë, as të shkrutër, dhe një palë papuçe Stambolii, që qëndisura, që i kish futur në këmbët e zbathura. Kjo ishte, si të thuash, kopilja e fundit që kish hyrë në konak të beut, një jetime që ja kish gjetur sdi se ku një myftar fshati e ja kish sjellë peshqesh, për të forcuar veten. Beut i kish pëlqyer shumë dhe e kish marrë që atë natë në dysheg, e kish bërë grua: ai me të gulçuar, si buall kënete, ajo me të blegërirë, si shqerrë në therrtore. Kështu edhe më tej, shumë net me radhë.
Shoqet, kopilet e tjera, i kishin zili, po më kot: ajo i priste me ankth e dhembje netët e dyshegut. Po të kish mundur do të kish zbathur, zhveshur, uritur nga kjo shtëpi e urryer, nga ky njeri i urryer. Të ikte, po nuk mundte: dritaret kishin hekura, oborret kishin mure, qahjanj. Kështu, vajza ish shtruar, kish hyrë në sërën e grave të tjera dhe vinte në jatakun e beut sa herë që i jepte urdhër Sheqerja.
Tani ajo mbante në duar një tabaka të artë me një xhezve të verdhë e një filxhan sa një lagjin, pa vegël, të stolisur me yj e hënë. Beu e shikoi me epsh dhe i qeshi buza  për herë të parë atë ditë - pastaj u ngrys përsëri: kopilja ishte gjithnjë e bukur, me qafën të gjatë e të bardhë, me gjinjtë as të mëdhenj as të vegjël, të shtrënguar me jelekun e qëndisur, po benë nuk e gënjente syri. Kopilja ishte ndryshuar sdi se si, nuk ishte më ajo e para. Fytyrën e kish pak si të zbetë, të munduar; belin më të mbushur. A mos vallë?...
I tha:
-Gurie (kështu i thoshin aty, po emrin e vërtetë nuk ja dinte njeri), hap atë penxher.
Kopilja bëri siç i tha i zoti: la tabakanë me xhezve dhe filxhan, u përkul sa hyri pothuaj e tëra në pezuli i murit të trashë, u zgjat, ngriti xhamin, e mbështeti në të dy zemberekët djathtas e majtas. Brenda në odë hyri më shum dritë dhe, bashkë me dritën edhe era e freskët e vjeshtës.
-Edhe atë tjetrën  tha beu, që ja kish mbërthyer sytë shtatit të Gurijes.
Kopilja u përkul shumë e më shumë, fundi i fustanit iu ngrit lart e më lart dhe, për një çast, përpara syve të beut llambaritën pulpat e zëmbakta. Hyri brenda edhe më shumë dritë e më shumë ajër, që e gjallëruan Xheladin Benë. Ndjeu një fërgëllim të këndshëm në rrembat dhe kërceu më këmbë.
-Edhe atë, Gurije!
Ajo u përkul ne dritarja tjetër, përsëri i zbardhën pulpat gjer në kyçet me damarë të hollë, të kaltër, prapa kupës së gjurit. Kur u kthye të marrë tabakanë, kopilja u gjend në krahtë e shëndoshë të Xheladin Beut, që e hoqi vrulltaz dhe i ngjeshi kokën  në kraharorin e tij leshtor. Beu i madh kundërmonte raki, gromësinte shpesh gup-gup duke përhapur një erë të rëndë. Gurija u drodh, bëri të prapsej, uli kryet, po ay e hoqi më fort dhe i puthi gropën e qafës. Buzët i kish të vala, të thata; mustaqet të ashpra si kreshta derri. E shtyu ngadalë drejt divanit, duke ja shtypur vrazhdë gjinjtë - si zot malli  ndonse ajo klithi nga dhembja. Gurija priste me tmerr e krupë se çdo të ndodhte më tej. Ah, sikur të kish një pus aty pranë, një greminë, që të hidhej, të vdiste...Vetëm të ndodhej sa më larg këtij divani të butë, larg Xheladin Beut të ndezur, të lemerishëm, që e shtrëngonte, gufonte, kafshonte. Mirëpo ndërkaq beut i qe shuar zjarri i ndezur një çast më parë në damarët e fryrë. Ju prenë këmbët, u zverdh, u ngrys dhe e largoi vetë, duke e kqyrur me ca sy të skuqur, të kërcyer.
-Efendëm...Ti je ashtu?  e pyeti Xheladin Beu sa për të thënë një fjalë.
-Ashtu...be...më tha...
-Efendm, kush të tha?
-Dado Sheqerja.
Sheqerja ishte ajo ballabaneja zeshkane, e para mbi të gjitha kopilet dhe këto i thoshin dado, ndonëse beu skish fëmijë, sepse hanëmi ishte shterpë.
Një herë e një kohë, Sheqerja kish qenë zjarrshojtësja e epsheve të parakohshme të Xheladin Beut dhe kjo punë kish zgjatur shumë vjet, bile edhe pasi atij i qenë zgjuar epshe të tjera: për çupa miturake e për dylberë bardhoshë, e më tej, pasi ish martuar me hanëmin. Më vonë, kur Sheqeres i qenë flashkur e varur së teprëmi tulet dhe kur as të bardhët e zhivës nuk ja fshihte dot rrudhat e dërudhat e shumta (doemos, ajo ishte disa vjet më e madhe nga beu) ky e kish pajosur mirë dhe e kish martuar me nallbanin e konakëve, shumë më të ri se veten, sepse, hej-hej! Dadua dinte shumë ledhe dashurie që i kish nxënë nga koha e Shemshedin Beut, babait të Xheladin Beut, kishte mbetur folë-e-qesh mbante kyçet e qilarëve dhe shkopin me të cilin rrihte kopilet. Nallbani ishte i kënaqur se qe bërë baxhanak me benë e madh e puna i vinte mbarë, tamam ibrishim në qilim, siç thosh kënga.
Po meqë zumë në gojë baxhanakët, duhet të themi se Xheladin Beu kish mjaft të tillë, të cilëve u falte kopilet e konakut, pasi velej me to e sillte të tjera, të njoma. Në këtë punë beu ndiqte gjurmë për gjurmë tragat e Baba sulltanit, diellit të dynjasë, i cili u falte sadrazemëve, pashallarëve, nedimëve, javerëve dhe gjithë të mëdhenjve të mbretërisë, të afërm dhe të largmë, odaliskat e bukura që kishin shkuar nëpër jatakun e tij, pasi i pajoste me pajra të mëdha. Dhe këta burra të mëdhenj të mbretërisë të madhe  sadrazemët, pashallarët, nedimët, javerët e belerët e të gjithë kallëpeve  e kishin për nder të madh të quheshin baxhanakë të diellit të dynjasë dhe të bënin fëmijë me bukuroshet që kishin lënë vajzërinë në dyshegun e sulltanit e të forconin themelet e mbrtërive të tyre të vogla nën hien e së madhes. Sa për punë vajzërie atyre nuk u bëhej vonë, sepse, kur u tekej, kishin çifligjet e tyre: Zgjat dorën e merr.
Tani dado Sheqerja ishte ajo që gjuante e shtinte në dorë vajzat e njoma  zakonisht miturake, jetime, pa krahë, po ndodhte edhe ndryshe..- që duhej të shuanin epshet e Xheladin Beut. Ajo vetë bëhej bullë e i stoliste para gjerdhekut, i mësonte se çtë bënin e si të bënin që ta kënaqnin të zonë. Asaj vetë, Sheqeres, i mjaftonte nallbani i shëndoshë, që mund të thyente potkuan me dorë, e që punonte gjithë ditën me sandraç e çekan dhe mbante erë të fortë djerse burri.
...Beu iu afrua Gurijes, e hoqi lehtë pas gjerdhanit të inxhinjve dhe e pyeti duke i fryrë në turinj kundërmimin që i dilt enga plënci:
-Efenm, hanëmi di gjësendi?
-Sdi...
Nuk u muar vesh mirë: sdinte ajo, Gurija, apo sdinte hanëmi dhe se si i kuptoi beu këto fjalë. Tha: 
-Sot do ta pi ahven (kështu i thosh beu kafesë: kahve, siç e kish dëgjuar nga i vjehri e nga e shoqja) në ballkon.
Kopilja nxori tabakanë në ballkon, mbushi filxhanin me kahve pak si të ftohur, pa ajkë, dhe u kthye në odë.
-Mirë. Shko  tha beu.
Gurija doli kryeunjur, me sytë të përlotur, duke u përkundur, sepse papuçet e qëndisura i futeshin thellë në qilimin e butë. Ajo dinte çdinte, nga të dëgjuarat, se kopilet që mbeteshin me barrë në konakët e beut...dhe prandaj kishte përse të lotonte. Kujt ti ruhej më parë: hanëmit, shembrave, apo beut? Një çast harroi puset e greminat, që kish menduar një çast më parë, thosh të kthehej, ti binte në gjunjë e ti thosh: Aman, be, mos më vraj...mos...Mos...Lëshomë të shkoj  gjëkund. Por nuk u kthye.
Xheladin Beu mbeti vetëm, Tha të delte në ballkon, të pinte kahven, po e ktheu mendjen e i ra rrotull odës, qëndroi një çast përpara pasqyrës sa një derë, u shikua e nuk e njohu veten: nga pasqyra e vështronte një burrë tjetër me ca sy të skuqur, të kërcyer, me një grykë të shfryrë e të varur si ato laprat e misërokut, me ballin brazda-brazda. Aty-këtu, nëpër mustaqet e kreshpëruara, i dukeshin fije ergjëndi. Vetëm nën hundë, ku ndaheshin më dysh shtëllung, i kish pak si të zverdhura nga tymi i duhanit, tamam si ca qime përçi plak.
A mos e kish fajin pasqyra?
Jo, pasqyra e ndritur, me yll e hënë të bardhë, në cep, skish asnjë faj. Fajin e kishin vjetët e shumta që i kish rrojtur e gëzuar si shumë të paktë janë ata që i rrojnë dhe i gëzojnë, e kishin ahenjgjet e gjerdheqet e shpeshta, të cilat Sheqerja ja nxiste me pije xhenxhefili e karafili. Sidoqoft, tani, për herë të parë, xheladin beu vuri re se sikur i kish shkuar një damaluk  nëpër fytyrë. Megjithatë, vajti e u ngul përpara një pasqyre tjetër. Po edhe kjo ishte si e para dhe i tregonte një burrë me lapra, brazda e sy të skuqur. I ra lehtë festes, me gisht, dhe e shtyu në majë të kokës tullupane. E ktheu në vend, e vuri mbi sy, si ngaherë. Hej, sa zët i kish atë çast ata derra çifçinj që rronin me bukë misri e dhallë po leshrat i kishin si penda të korbit...
-Efenm, u mplake, Xheladin Be...
Kush foli kështu? U kthye e shikoi përqark. Skish njeri. Kish folur vetë beu. Këtë zakon kish kohë që e kish filluar dhe po e shtonte dita ditës: fliste e përgjigjej vetë. Njerëzit e tij të afërm e dinin, po bënin sikur sdëgjonin, sikur svinin re kur çuçuriste kot më kot nëpër mustaqet, që i ngriheshin dhe uleshin. Domosdo, ata e dinin fjalën e moçme: Beu edhe gomar të bëhet, mos i hyp.
Dhe përsëri:
-U mplake, u mplake...Ike...
Dhe i vozitën mornica të ftohta nëpër trup jo për kohën që kish shkuar, po për atë që do vinte pasandaj. Ja, nëpër qytet e nëpër fshatra zunë të rriten çupa të reja. Aty më parë i shihje pragjeve e udhës, nëpër pluhur, të dregosura, të qurrosura, të palara, kurse tani si sheh fare: janë mbyllur. Domosdo, duhet të jenë zbukuruar. Kujt do ti mbeten këto? Kujt do ti mbetej mjalti i zgjonjve, rrushi i ëmbël, tërë pemët e çifligjeve? Xheladin Beu po mplakej, Xheladin Beu ish mplakur...
Mendja zuri ti qerthullohej, sa ment ra poshtë, në sixhade. Bëri ca çape e ndenji në cep të divanit.
-Po pas pleqërie?  pyeti.
Dhe u përgjegj vetë:
-pas pleqërie, efenm? Ti e di: varri...
I hypën djersë të ftohta, që ja njomën rrethin e festes. Atëhere, po të shihej në pasqyrë, do të dukej si një kufomë e pakallur në varr. Kish parë shumë të vdekur, kish dëgjuar e dëgjonte ditë për ditë se vdisnin njerëz, po ata, thosh ai, ish in budallenj. Budallenjtë vdisnin...Ata që skanë çtë hanë, ata që tërë jetën sdinë të bëjnë gjë tjetër veçse të ngasin qetë e ti rëndojnë dorakut të parmendës. Ay ishte be, ishte Xheladin Beu i Shemshedin Beut të Xheladin Pashajt, që e kishin pritur nä shparga mëndafshi dhe e kishin tundur në djep floriri. Ai nuk ishte si të tjerët, rajenjtë e harbutët, që i pjellin gratë në arat, i mbështjellin me lecka e i tundin në govatë, në vend të djepit. Një ishte Xheladin Beu në atë mëngë të mbretërisë, një e me vulë!
Po pas pak e ktheu:
-Mirë, mirë tha, duke përtypur nëpër gojë efendëmin, që e kish, siç thotë bota, araret  po edhe babai vdiq, edhe gjyshi vdiq...budallenj ishin ata? 
Dhe u përgjegj vetë me një fjalë që e kish marrë nga Xhixhi-hanëmi:
-Afedersën! Afedersën!
Dhe më tej padashur: a ska edhe aty, Xheladin Beu dy duar e dy këmbë, si gjithë bota? A sduhet të punojë si gjithë bota për të nxjerrë bukën?
Këtu nuk e mbajti dot të qeshurin, me të madhe: Ha-ha-ha! Ku është parë bej, nip pashaj, të ngasë qetë? Ptu!
Dhe u çudit se si mund ti kish bërë vetes një pyetje kaq të shëmtuar. Si mund të vihej ay, beu i madh, burrë temis  siç i thosh pastërtisë, ndonëse kundërmonte nga kalbësit e brendëshme si ato saraxhatë e kuajve  në radhën e çifçinjve të thatë, nofullmëdhenj, të palarë, barkbosh, që Zoti, me të madh të tij, i kish jaratisur ti bënte grurë e berra? Doemos, edhe çupa për gjerdheqe...
-Jok, jok!  tha siç thoshte xhixhe-hanëmi.
Kështu thirri beu sa kumboi tërë oda, si shpellë, dhe doli në ballkon, ndenji këmbëkryq në shaneshin, ndezi një cigare nga ato që dridhte Sheqerja e ja ngjitte me pështymën e saj. Aty, në ballkonin si kafaz me hekura të dendura e të përdredhura si ca rrathë buti, të teptisur jashtë e ë lidhur lart me murin e gurtë - që ku shihte dhe nuk e shihnin  cigarja ju duk pak më e shijshme. Zgjat dorën, mori filxhanin dhe e shpuri në buzë, po e la prapë menjëherë: kafeja ish ftohur fare. Ngrysi ballin, përpoqi duart fap-fap, një herë, dy..Hyri një kopile e vogël si zog pule, e zbathur, që beu nuk e thërriste më në dysheg dhe që, së shpejti, do ta vinte të ruante patat, sepse i kish shkuar koha, i kish kapërcyer të tetëmbëdhjetat. Kopilja u mat ti kërkonte urdhërin, po nuk guxoi, ngriu me duart të mpleksura mbi gjinjtë e mëdhenj, shumë të mëdhenj për shtatin e saj të vogël. Vajza ish trembur: fytyra e tërë trupi i përkulur i Xheladin Beut ishin tërë vija drite e hije. Drita vinte nga rrezet e diellit, hija nga hekurat e ballkonit. Për një çast asaj ju duk i llahtarshëm, si qoftëlargu, dhe prandaj u mek.
-Moj ti, si të thonë...  tha beu  Kahvja mu ftoh. Të më sjellë një tjetër. Ajo..
Ajo ishte Gurija...
Kopilja heshtur hyri, heshtur doli: Nuk ju ndje as hapi, as zëri.
Beu ktheu kokën nga ana tjetër. Në oborr shkonin e vinin njerëz pa zhurmë. Ata e dinin se beu ishte në ballkon. Nuk e shihnin, po e dinin: nga tymi i cigares që dilte nëpër hekurat, nga të murmuriturat me vetveten.
Konakët e Xheladin Beut ishin ndërtuar në një vend të lartë, pothuaj në krye të qytetit. Që aty dukej qyteti, apo kasabaja ime, siç i thosh ai vetë, dukej si në pëllëmbë të dorës, me pak shtëpi të larta e shumë shtëpi të ulëta, me minare të bardha e këmbanore të hirta, të gjitha të mbështjella në kithin e përndritur të vjeshtës së thatë. Një pjesë e madhe e dyqaneve dhe gjithë hanet në vrom të tregut, një pjesë e shtëpive, kopshteve dhe vendeve viranë, plot troskë, hithra e gjemb gomari dhe gjithë mullinjtë, ishin të beut. Qiratë i mblidhte dhe ja sillte Zylfua, muaj për muaj. Aty, në kasabanë e beut nuk bëhej gjë pa i marrë dorän atij. Mëngjez për mëngjez vinte bylyk-bylyk parësia e vendit, që ti falej beut ose, siç thoshin, ti pinte kafenë. Sillnin lajme se çkish ndodhur nga një ditë tek tjetra  kush ish vrarë e kush kish vdekur, kush kish ardhur e kush kish shkuar, kush gjykohej e përse gjykohej, kush shiste e kush blinte, kush kish zhveshur ndonjë karvan, kush ish martuar e kush do të martohej e sa të tjera të kësaj dore  merrnin urdhëra e pastaj shkonin me nxitim sikush në punë të tij. Rrallë e tek, kur ish fjala për ndonjë punë të madhe, a kur vinte ndonjë njeri i madh  kajmekam, kadi, yzbash ose duvaxhi i parë - dilte e priste vetë beu; më të shumtat e herës e prisnin veqilët, Zykua a Zylfua. Beu bënte sehir nga ballkoni ose ngjitej lart, në kullë, një odë e vogël me katër dritare, që ku mund të shihej në të katër anët, ose rrinte në shilte prpa perdes, si sulltani i Stambollit, dhe njerëzit ja dëgjonin vetëm kollën ose pëllëmbët që i përpiqte fap-fap, dhe atëherë u ngrinte gjaku në zemër: përpoqi duart beu!
Domosdo, në konakët e beut vinin edhe agallarë dhe myftarë fshatrash, vinin fshatarë për të qarë ndonjë hall. Ta pret mendja: asnjë nuk vinte me duart bosh.
Mirëpo kësaj here Xheladin Beu skish nge të merrej me vogëlsira të këtilla; ai ndjente një zbrazëtirë të madhe në zemër.
Hoqi sytë nga qyteti dhe i hodhi tutje, në fushë: këtu të verdhë, më tej të murrme dhe vende-vende të gjelbër, me selvi. Atje ku dukeshin selvi kish varreza, të vdekur, shumë të vdekur, sepse fshatarët e kishin zakon të vdisnin me shumicë, më fort fëmijët. Andej, në fushë, kish shumë shtëpi të shuara, shumë të tjera të braktisura. Nejse, tëi lemë fshatarët e të zemë një gjë tjetër më të mirë: dhenë. Pothuaj tërë ky dhe, gjer larg, ku piqej me qiellin ishte i tija. Me gjith varreza. Edhe kodrat në të djathtë e në të mëngjër. Të tijat, po çi do? Beu sishte mirë atij mëngjezi vjeshte. Pse e qysh? Po mplakej...Ja mbrëmë, i kishin sjellë një ftujë të njomë, si Gurijen. Jo, më të njmë: Gurija ishte persëmbëdhjetë vjeç, ajo tjetra që sja dinte as emrin, trembëdhjetë. Kishin kënduar me gojë e i kishin rënë defit: Jarnana, jarnani dhe prapë: Jarnana, jarnani;/ Ato cica sherbetli,/ Mi bëj naze ti pi raki... Dhe ai, Xheladin Beu, zot mbi dhera e zot mbi njerëz, sish bërë burrë, ish lidhur. Kësaj here skish bërë ferk as xhenxhefili, as karafili, e as rakia me meze. Xheladin Beu po mplakej. Vogëlushja çupë hyri, çupë doli...dhe ish e bukur me vetullat të bëra me mazi, me thonjtë të lyer me këna, me sytë e bukur, me faqet me vrima.
Dhe beut i vinte keq, i vinte inat, i vinte turp. Ai goxha bej.
Aty për aty i shkrepi një mendje tjetër: kujt do ti mbetej tërë ajo pasuri që kish mbeldhur e ajo që po mblidhte? Tërë ajo kasaba, tërë këto çifligje? Vërtet, e shoqja, Xhixhe-hanëmi, ishte nga derë e madhe, bijë pashai e mbesë veziri, po shterpë, barkthatë. Veziri kish qenë baxhanak i sulltanit; edhe vetë pashai. Pra Xheladin Beu kish hyrë në radhën e të parëve të mbretërisë dhe priste ta ngrinte oxhakun lart e më lart, të bëhej pasha. Peqe, po kujt do tja linte këtë oxhak? Mund të bënte një gj: të shtinte kurorë të dytë e të tretë me grua pjellëtore. Këtë të drejtë ja jepin të gjitha kanunet e dheut e të qiellit, po Xheladin Beu  i madhi Xheladin Be, i forti Xheladin be  duhej ta prishte punën me të vjehrin, me të kunetërit, me tërë farefisin e së shoqes, gjer lart në Porta e Lartë. Ai ja kish frikën sidomos Xhxhi-hanëmit, një gamile tërë koska e kokalla, sikur të paskej qenë ushqyer jo me qumësht e mjaltë, po me karkalecë të pjekur. Kur endej nëpër çardhak e kur sillej nëpër odë, tërë këto kocka e kokalla bënin trak-trak sikur të paskej vozitur vetë shapatani apo ai kadiu i vjetër i Libohovës, që thoshin se ish ngjallur lugat, sepse kish qenë i shtrembër e rryshfetçi i madh. Po ashtu, trak-trak, edhe kur ulej në shilte, kur binte në jatak: vetëm koska e kokalla. Mirëpo këto ishin koska e kokalla bije pashaj e mbese veziri, dhe prandaj i mbulonte me mëndafsh e pembe e belluz jeshil, të qëndisura me fije ari e të stolisura me xixa xhevahiri. Xixa të tjera të këtilla i ndritnin e i përndritnin në kapuç, në leshrat, në qafë, në kyçet e duarve, në gishtërinjtë me thonj të skuqur.
Ajo dhe të vëllezërit prisnin që Xheladin Beu të hidhte topnë - kështu apo ashtu...  dhe ti përlanin pasurinë. Doemos, dinin se beu bridhte si maçok kobash poshtë e lart, brenda në qytet e jashtë nëpër fshatra, po kjo ishte punë mashkulli, le të bënte çtë donte. Vetëm dy gjëra sdonin ata: kurorë të dytë, me shembër, dhe niqa...
Tani Xheladin Beu vështronte e nuk shihte gjë, sikur ti qenë perdelisur sytë. Mendja e tij bluante po atë punë: kujt do tja linte emrin, oxhakun, mallin? Niqa  jo, kurorë të dytë - jo, po atëherë si? Këtë kokël duhej ta kish zgjidhur që qëkuri, dhe nuk e kish zgjidhur. Tani ish vjeshtë, tani beu...
Dha e mori me vete, murmuriti, u përgjegj vetë e së fundi tha me zë:
-Efenm, në djall të venë e bija e pashajt, të bijtë e pashait dhe vetë pashai, i biri i vezirit Do të bëj siç bëri im gjysh! Ja, po të pjellë kjo një djalë (Kjo ishte Gurija) do ti shtie kurorë e do ta marr grua të dytë! Pastaj le të bëhet çtë bëhet!
Po çkish bërë i gjyshi?
Edhe gjyshit, Xheladin Pashajt, i kish qëlluar shterpë gruaja e parë. E mirë ishte, e bukur ishte, po shterpë...dhe pastaj e donte me gjithë shpirt e nuk desh tja thyente zemrën, ti hidhte kurorë të dytë. Po si mund të rronte pa fëmijë? Dhe ja, një ditë vere, tek po rrinte në dritare, prapa hekurave, hyri në oborr një fshatar me një çupë të vogël, që e ndiqte si ogiçe. Fshatari ishte me opinga, çupa ishte zbathur. Ai ju afrua çezmës së pashait, piu ujë, lau sytë, u hoq mënjanë e i bëri vend çupës, zgjidhi shaminë e kuqe nga brezi e zuri të fshinte fytyrën, qafën. Çupa bëri siç kish bërë fshatari: piu ujë, lau sytë, po nuk i fshiu se skish shami. I la të thaheshin vetiu. Faqet e kuqe ju skuqën edhe më fort. Aty afër skish njeri. Megjithatë, çupa shikoi rrotull, pastaj ngriti pak fustanin dhe vuri njërën këmbë nën lyfyt, për të hequr pluhurin e udhës. Vuri edhe tjetrën, u përkul, i fërkoi. Këmbët i kishte, poshtë, të nxira, po lart, të bardha si niseshteja në diell. Piu edhe një herë, u hodhi edhe dy a tre grushta ujë syve. Pashai e pa që prapa dritares me hekura dhe e pëlqeu. Ai ish njeri i dhënë pas këlliçit e pas luftërave e jo pas grave, po kjo çupë i pëlqeu e më shumë. Mirë, tani nxirre këtë çupë, i tha ay qehajajt. Të presë jashtë. Qahjaj dhe çupa dualën. Pashai u kythe e e pyeti fshatarë cili ishte e nga ishte, çe kish atë çupë, ku vinte. Fshatari i tha emrin, fshatin. Fshati ishte pronë e pashait; çupa ishte mbesa e fshatarit, e bija e të vëllait, jetime. Sa vjeç? Dymbëdhjetë. Fshatari shkonte në pazar. Çupën do ta martonte me një që i jepte njëqind grosh, tre kreë dhen, një palë rroba, një shami e sdi çfarë. Ay që e merrte  filani i biri i filanit nga filan fshat  ishte i pasur. Kish edhe tri gra të tjera, shumë djem e vajza, me të tria. Disa djem e disa vajza i kish tëmartuar e me fëmijë më të mëdhenj se sa nusja e re, që i qe tekur të merrte, për pleqëri. Pashai e dëgjoi dhe, fundi, i tha: Mirë e mora vesh. Ti shko, çupën lere këtu, se është malli im, nga çifligu im. Do ta martoj vetë me kë të dua.  Aman pasha! Derman pasha! Vetë dorë në zemër! Çupa është jetime, kam marrë kapar që tja jap filanit...  të gjitha shkuan kot; pasahi nuk u tund nga fjala e parë. Eshtë malli im, do ta martoj vetë. Nxori qesen, i numëroi pesëqind grosh, i hodhi përsipër xhing-xhing edhe nja tre mexhite të bardha, i dha fjalën se do ti jepte një pendë që, pesë krerë dhen e sdi çfarë, pastaj përpoqi duart. Hyri qahjai, e zuri lehtë përkrahu e nxori jashtë me të butë. Fshatari ishte edhe i gëzuar  pesëqind e kusur grosh, një pendë qe, pesë krerë dhen!  po edhe i trembur. aman, - i tha qahjajt, mos më merrni në qafë! Kam në shtëpi fëmijët e mi e fëmijët e tjerë të vëllait. Druhem mos bie në gjak me atë miknë që më ka dhënë kaparë.  Verë kësulën mbi sy, e qetësoi qahjaj, - e i thuaj se çupën e mbajti pashai dora vetë. Në do gjak, le të vijë këtu...
Që atë natë pashai e mori çupën në jatak. Edhe netët e tjera...Kur mbeti me barrë, e dërgoi në një fshat të largët, që të lindte. Bëri djalë. Atëhere pashai ishte dyzet e kusur vjeç. Këtë punë e mbajti të fshehtë. Të fshehtë-të fshehtë, po fjala i vajti në vesh së shoqes, pashalleshës. Në vend të pikëllohej, kjo u gëzua e i tha pashait: O imzot, pse ma fsheh mua gazin tënd? Gazi yt është edhe imi. Unë dnodha të jem kështu siç jam, barkthatë. Ti, Pasha, smë ke faj...Kështu desh zoti. Hidhi kurorë çupës, sille këtu me gjithë djalë. Do të ta dua si birin e gjirit e të pëqirit. Do të ta tund në djep floriri, do të ta lish me shparga mëndafshi, që të rritet, të shtohet e të mos na shuhet oxhaku. Pashai e shikoi i çuditur, po e kuptoi se e shoqja i fliste nga zemra. Dërgoi e solli fshataren e vogël, me gjithë djalë. I hodhi kurorë. E shoqja e parë, pashallesha, e mbajti fjalën: e lidhi djalin me shparga mëndafshi, e tundi në djep floriri. Nuk i mbajti kurrë mëri shembrës së re, të bukur si hënë. Kjo sbëri fëmijë tjetër. Djali u rrit dhe u bë Shemshedin Be. Pashai vdiq pas disa vjet, po e la me fjalë që i biri të martohej i ri e të bënte shumë fëmijë. Shemshedin Beu nuk ja shkeli porosinë. Bëri shumë djem, nga të cilët mbeti gjallë vetëm Xheladin Beu; të tjerët vdiqnë apo u vranë nëpër luftra, për të fituar ofiqe e çifligje. Ama pasurinë e shtoi shumë e më shumë, mbushi kazanë e qypa me verdhashka, se ish lakmonjës i madh i parasë, dorështrënguar, i rripte të gjallë të gjithë ata që kish nën urdhër. Mbyllte grurin e misrin në hambarë të mëdhenj, që i hapte në mars a në prill, kur binte zia e bënte kërdinë. Mbante njerëz apostafat për të zhveshur karvanët, pastaj bënte sikur i dërgonte për të ndjekur hajdutët, ndërsa kuajt e mushkat e karvanëve, me gjithë barrë, i kishte në ahur. Ua kthente të zotërve me pagesë, dhe, më vonë, ua grabiste përsëri. Shkonte për gosti nëpër fshatrat e nëpër stanet, hante e pinte dhe, më në fund, në të ikur, kërkonte dhëmb-parasi  pagesë për dhëmbët që ishin munduar për të ngrënë mishin e pjekur. Shpesh trimat e tij grabisni tufë të tëra bagëtish. Qanin çobenët e çobankat, që kishin mbetur lugëthatë, po shemshedin Beut nuk i bëhej vonë. Një herë, sdi se kur, thonë se një çoban i krisur, që beu i kish rrëmbyer kopenë, i ra me dyfeg të gjatë e krisi e iku. Nuk e vrau, po e plagosi: i futi një plumb në mollaqet. Që atëherë Shemshedin Beu smundi as ti hypte kalit, as të ecte me dy këmbë. Plaga ju bë xhivadi e madhe, që ja punonin me fitil. Lëngoi shumë vjet, përmbys, gjers vdiq, apo gjersa ngorshi, siç thosh harbutëria a rajallëku.Gjithë pasurinë që kish trashëguar nga i ati, nga pashaj, e atë që kish mbledhur vetë, ja la të birit, xheladin Beut. Ky ra pas qefeve e ahengjeve, pas grave, pas zullumeve. Më tej, për të forcuar oxhakun u martua me një bijë pashai, mbesë veziri, baxhanakë e stërbaxhanakë sulltani, me atë gamilen koskëmadhe e hundësamare, që i thoshin Xhixhi-hanëm apo xhixhiko-hanëm. Beu se kish parë fare, se mblesëria e martesa ishin bërë, siç e donte puna, me lajmëtarë, që ja kishin ngritur në qiellin e shtatë të mbesën e vezirit, duke thënë se kjo ishte e bukur si hëna e gushtit, si dudia e butë e sa të tjer të kësaj dore. Krushqit ja suall nusen në shtëpi, me suvarinj, me salltanet të madh, me allajka e stërallajka prapa, po pa çupëri...Çupërinë ja kish falur sdi se kujt, që në kohën kur i thoshin Xhxhi.hanëmkëz (këtë punë e dinte ajo vetë dhe ai mashkulli festekuq, që kish hyrë i pari në jatakun e saj), po xheladin Beu sguxoi të bënte gëk as mëk, se binte në luftë me pashallarë e vezirë, me baxhanakun e tyre sulltanin.
Ja kështu! Xhixhiko-hanëmi doli, siç thamë, shterpë. Jo tamam shterpë se, siç thoshin gojët e këqia, dikur kish hedhur në diell fëmijën e parë dhe më tej kish shterur. Këtë punë, ajo e dinte që qëkuri, dhe prandaj ja kish bërë fora, andej, në pashallëkun e babait, duke ndërruar jaranët si fustanët.
Tani sikush bënte jetën e vet në konak të vet: hanëmi në haremllëk, me të pritur e me të përcjellë zonjat e parësisë (helbete, shpesh sdihet çfshihet nën ferexhe: ti pandeh se është femër e të del një bandill mustaqedredhur...); beu, në selamllëk, me ato që dimë e ato që sdimë.
Dhe prisnin.Çfarë prisnin? Kushedi...Rrallë e tek shtroheshin në sofër bashkë; beu me sheqeren pranë, gjithnjë sytë katër; hanëmi, me allajkën më këmbë, prapa kurrizit.
Xheladin Beu nuk shkelte kurrë në pashallëkun e vjehrrit, plak, se kish frikë mos kthehej meit, në tabut..
Ama selámet dhe aleqym selámet bashkë me peshqeshet, shkonin e vinin pa kursim. Dhe ndërkaq, beu e nxirrte dufin duke bredhur poshtë e lart, si ata maçokët e shkurtit, duke përhapur në të katër anët sëmundjen e frëngut, kurse hanëmi shkonte e rrinte muaj të tërë në pashallëkun e babait apo në atë të vëllait të madh, dhe atje, tym të dalë: sonte një feste, nesër një tjetër, pasnesër një sarëk  shterpë që shterpë ish!
Pashai plak i kish dërguar fjalë disa herë të dhëndrit që ti jepte për grua të dytë një mbesë, çupën e çupës a nuk di çfarë (që të mos i shuhej oxhaku e të mos i dilte pasuria nga dora), po Xheladin Beu, që ish djegur nga çorba, tani i frynte edhe kosit e sdesh të bënte më krushqi me pashallarë.
-Evet, efenm!  thirri Xheladin Beu, si e pleqëroi punën në mendje  do të bëj ashtu siç bëri gjyshi! 
Kur e ngriti kokën, pa se përpara tij qëndronte Sheqerja me tabaka në dorë, me xhezve e filaxhan.
-Ti? Po pse, pse...ajo? Hëm...Hëm...Hëm Efenm  dhe u ngrit në këmbë.
Sheqerja buzëqeshi me atë gojën e madhe, u përkul e mbushi filaxhanin, sa një lagjin, me kafe avulloshe.
Xheladin Beu ishte burrë i pashëm, i mbushur, i gjatë, po Sheqerja vinte një pëllëmbë më e gjatë. Domosdo, edhe shumë më e mbushur, prapa e përpara. Ajo e dinte se po të qëndronte më këmbë, ne pragu i ballkonit, do të duhej ta shikonte benë nga lart poshtë, kurse ky duhej të ngrinte kokën. Punë pa lezet...Prandaj u ul e ndenji burrërisht ne pragu i ballkonit, duke hapur djathtas e majtas palat e shumta të dimiteve dyzet-kutëshe, dhe ngriti kryet të shikonte benë, që ndërkaq ish ulur përsëri dhe kish ndjellë e zhurmë, sikur të thithte palcën e ndonjë koske, gllënqet e para të kahves së valë, zinxhirli, plot kajmak. Sheqerja tha:
-Ajo, be, tu bëftë Sheqerja e ka marrë punën me frikë. Sdi çi kanë thënë ato ziliqaret, kopilet. Të këtejshmet e të andejshmet  dhe tregoi me dorë konakët e Xhixhi-hanëmit.
-E kanë marrë vesh se është ashtu? 
Sheqerja bëri me kokë: 
-E kanë marrë...E kanë trembur çupën. I kanë thënë se, gjoja, zotrote do ta vrasësh me gjithë foshnjë. Ka lojtur pak...Kështu e ka barra e parë, ta marrtë Sheqerja, po kjo bën veç botës. Flet përçart: Bubu, beu! Bubu (hanëmi! Do të më hedhin në pus. Do të më mbërthejnë në mur të gjallë Të ik, të ik, në mal, me ujqit! Bubu, beu! Bubu beu! Kështu bën.  dhe Sheqerja qeshi.
Xheladin Beu ndezi një cigare, lëshoi një shtëllungë tymi mbi filxhanin, që ja mbushi Sheqerja së dyti, e tha:
-Jo, moj, jo Këtë nuk e vras, nuk e mbyt. Unë...unë...efenm, them...
-Ka frikë edhe nga allajkat, nga të gjithë.
-Jo, jo! Të mos ketë frikë.
Për ca çaste biseda u kthye në çuçurimë. Beu e hoqi për jeleku, i tha në vesh çkish për të thënë. Dhe kur e kur: Hëm, more vesh, Sheqe? Kështu...Unë...atë...po të bëjë djalë...efenm...si gjyshi! Ajo dëgjonte e bënte me kokë në të djathtë e në të mëngjër: Peqe, be. Sa mirë të paska rënë në mend. Si të urdhërosh zotrote, be, ta marrtë sheqja, tu bëftë Sheqja. Këtë punë ma lerë mua, që ti gjej vendin. Djalin do të ta rrit unë. Ti i bukur, ajo e mirë, djali si pëllumb! Të pëlcasin nga inati ata që sna duan. Herë pas here bënte me kokë lart e poshtë, duke nxjerrë ca tinguj shumë të thatë a shumë të lëngtë nga qiellza, nga gjuha e dhëmbët, që veshi i shquan dhe i kupton mirë, po kalemi nuk i merr dot: ncuk, ncuq, ntxk, ntck e kështu më tej. Kur mbaroi, beu i vuri pëllëmbën mbi supin e tultë, të dhjamur, rëndoi, shtërngoi, sa Sheqe i dhembi, zgurdulloi sytë.
-More vesh, Sheqe? Ashtu të bësh. Po të më sjellësh myzhdenë se bëri djalë do të të jap një mulli!
-Më rrofs be.
-Tani shko.
Sheqerja u ngrit më këmbë, pothuaj e gëzuar  sepse pëllëmba e rëndë e beut ja kish bërë supin zdrame  dhe, për një çast, me ato kindat e dimiteve të hapura djathtas e majtas, prapa e përpara, u duk si një mullar me bar që e kishin çarfalitur me gojë e me brirë ca buaj shumë të uritur. Ndreqi palat, u mat të dalë. Beu po e shikonte tërë epsh. Aty për aty iu ndez një dëshirë e re për Sheqen e tij të vjetër. La filxhanë e tha:
-Jo Sheqe, mos shko. Futi llozin derës dhe eja.
Sheqeres i qeshi fytyra:
-Tu bëftë Sheqja, be...ti me mua e ke shpirtin.
Shkoi i vuri llozin derës dhe u kthye me dhele, si dikur. I ndritnin tengllat e mëdha, të arta. Shkopsiti me naze jelekun...
Edhe kështu, atij mëngjezi vjeshte, Xheladin Beu i Shemshedin Beut të Xheladin Pashajt u bë përsëri burrë dhe ortak me baxhanakun e tij, nallbanin, të shoqin e Sheqeres.
Nga jashtë vinte trokëllima e çekanit të nallbanit që mbathte kuajt. Dimitet dyzet-kutëshe kishin mbetur jetime, nëmes të odës.
-Me Sheqen tënde e ke shpirtin, be...
-Me ty, Sheqe, me ty...-thosh beu duke gulçuar si kalë teknefes.
...Sheqerja u vesh përsëri, kopsiti sumbullat e jelekut dhe u mat të çelte, po diç ju kujtua:
-Jashtë presin ca njerëz.
-Çjanë?
-Sjanë gjë, hallexhinj: kasaballinj, fshatarakë. Ndofta kanë ardhur të qahen.
-Të qahem, efenm? U thuaj të flasin me Zykon. Sot jam zaif.
Zykua ishte veqili i parë i beut, një shkurtabiq i çalë e dredhak, që të shkonte në hell, të diqte e nuk të piqte.
Beu shtoi:
-Jam zaif. I thuaj Rizait të nxjerrë kuajt, të më shaloj Allçanë. Do të dal teferiç, andej  dhe tregoi vagël fushën.  Për gjah. Me shtatë veta. Sillmë rrobat, Sheqe.
-Peqe, be. A je mirë?  e pyeti ajo me buzë në gas.
-Shumë mirë Sheqe.
-Me mua e ke shpirtin, be, me mua.
Veshi me nge rrobat e kadifesë së gjelbër me vija e sumbulla argjendi, që i kish apostafat për udhë e gjah. Sheqerja u ul në bisht e i mbërtheu kopsat poshtë, nën gjunjë; i lidhi lidhëzat e gjata të çizmeve të verdha, duke i shkuar kanxhë më kanxhë. Kur u mat të ngjeshte kollanin me fishekë, u dëgjua një trokëllimë në derë. Sheqerja e hapi. Hyri një zhgan kopilesh që sillnin mëngjezin. Xhelain Beu u shtrua në sofër, i ra festes dhe e largoi nga balli. Hëngri llap-llup, me zhurmë, si ngahera. E nisi me çorbë pule të majme, tërë sythe lyre, po të athët të prerë me limua (dinte Sheqerja se çti gatuante që ti hiqte gromësirat e rakisë), e vazhdoi me mis të bardhë pule e miske, me qengj të pjekur, e mbylli me shqerpare të mybtur në sherbet të trashë, të mbuluar me pluhur xhenxhefili, kanelle e karafilke. Çliroi kopsat, përpoqi buzët e gjuhën me oh! oh!..., lëpiu të pesë gishtërinjtë. Lakmoi shumë e u ngjesh paq, pastaj kur smundi të hante më, i largua nga strofa, lau duart, u mbështet në jastëk dhe shikoi togun me koska, poshtë, dhe strofën plot mishra e ëmbëlsira.
-Eh, efenm! Mirë i ka jaratisur të gjitha i madhi zot, ama një gjë se ka bërë mirë: i ka dhënë njeriut vetëm një bark, si kamësit, ashtu edhe skamësit, që ska çtë hajë...Punë i thonë kësaj? Ja unë hëngra e u ngopa, po tepëroi. Kush do ti hajë këto që lashë? Hë? Jo, këtë se ka bërë mirë!
Kjo ishte fjala që thosh dendur beu, kur ish me miq, kur hante shumë velej e tepëronte. Tani skish miq, po prapë e tha fjalën dhe vështroi me pikëllim sofrën plot: kish ngrënë shumë, po edhe kish tepëruar.
Për një çast harroi gjahun, Rizanë dhe pelën e kullme, që zbriste në oborr duke çukitur kalldrëmin me potkonjtë e nallbanit të Sheqeres, harroi langonjtë dhe qahjallarët, dhe po e ndillte gjumi. Por, më në fund, e mundi veten, u ngrit, ngjeshi lehtë-lehtë kollanë mbi plënxin plot, mori çiften e zbriti. Tirmat e pritën me dorë në zemër e u hodhën ta ndihnin ti hypte pelës: kush i ndreqi yzengjitë e kush i mbajti këmbën me të dy pëllëmbët dhe e ngriti lart. Puna shkoi zor, se beu qe rënduar shumë, po i dha hov trupit e u gjend majë pelës, doli nga porta me qemer guri e u nis për në fushë: ai përpara, trimat prapa, langonjtë kur përpara e kur prapa.
Qielli ishte i kulluar, fusha e kodrat të veshura e dritë, udha e butë, me pluhur, vende-vende, në hije, e lagur nga vesa e natës. Zogj udhëtarë, të renditur si perusti, fluturonin lart, shumë lart, duke fërfëllirë krahët. Langonjtë çafkëllonin nëpër dternishtet mbi udhë e nën udhë. Nga një brryll udhe dual një tufë fshatarësh me qerre, kuaj, mushka e gomerë të ngarkuar me drithë, qepë, presh, kunguj, pemë, dru: i shpinin në konakët e beut. Kur e panë, mbajtën kafshët e qëndruan buzë hendekut, si të ngrirë, me dorë në zemër.Beu as që u hodhi sytë. Tani e kish marrë pak veten dhe kulloste rreth e përqark sytë e skuqur. Nata e ahengut kish mbetur prapa, larg, në mjegull, me gjithë jarnanitë e jarnanatë e saj, që dukeshin të paqena, si një ëndërr e keqe e një nate dimri, kur të bëhet sikur të ndjek një llavë ujqsh, të afrohet të të çajë e ti bën të vraposh, të shpëtosh, po nuk ik dot, je mbërthyer në vend, thërret me të madhe e as veshi yt sta dëgjon zërin. Edhe Xhixhi-hanëmi ishte zhdukur bashkë me natën e dmrit, me ujqit. Xheladin Beu ishte në diell të mirë, bënte, i gëzuar, ohoho! e ahaha, jepte e merrte me vete. Ata që vinin prapa dëgjonin, po nuk ja shkoqitnin dot fjalët.
Papritur, era solli një kundërmim kërme. Beu e trimat kaluan të ngrysur pranë një gomari të ngordhur me këmbët përpjetë, me kokalla të kuqe, dhe trembën një tufë galash të shtruara në gosti. Këto u ngritën e shqitën sipër kalorësve si ca hije të zeza, krokërinë me zemërim, ranë në një ugar, u ngritën përsëri e u kthyen në gostinë e tyre.
Beu nxori cigare, e ndezi, që të shpëtonte nga kundërmimi i kërmës. Nëpër arat me misër të paprerë, zbardhën, skuqën, zverdhën për një çast ca shami, pastaj su panë më. Domosdo, Xheladin Beu e kish hijen të rëndë, prandaj gratë e vajzat u tulitën nëpër misrat.
Më tej era e u bë përsëri e pastër, e këndëshme, si në vjeshtë. Një çast ju kujtua Gurija e trembur, me barrë.
-Në djall të vejë edhe kjo!  tha dhe hodhi tutje bishtin e cigares.
Vetëm një gjë nuk harronte dot: atë gjerdhekun e dështuar të natës që shkoi, që i qe ngulur si një gozhdë në tru, megjithqë Sheqerja e kish kënaqur në mëngjez si ngahera. Ju duk sikur ja dëgjoi zërin e butë, ledhatonjës: Me mua e ke shpritin, be...me mua! Të vesh ku të vesh, me mua e ke shpirtin! Dhe Sheqerja kish të drejtë: me të e kish shpritin Xheladin Beu. Dhe sdi se si, i vinte keq që ja kish falur nallbanit, baxhanakut. Më në fun tha:
-Prapë imja është. Kur të dua...
I futi mamuzet pelës dhe e ngau vrap përpara. Më tej dërgoi një qahja të lajmëronte të parin e akcilit fshat se do ti vinte për drekë e pastaj u fut nëpër korie, pas gjahut.
Gjahu i vajti shumë mirë atë ditë: turtuj, thëllëza, pëllumba...Ay vriste, langonjtë e qahjanjtë ja sillnin.

----------


## Dita

*II*


Drekën e hëngri jashtë, në jeshillëk, pranë Kroit të dardhës plakë, se aty e kish kërkuar vetë. Të trapiturat pas gjahut, rakia e mirë, e ftohur brenda në krua, mezetë e shijshme ja hapën oreksin sa për katër barqe. Beu mbushi vetëm një, sepse aqe kishte, po e ngjeshi mirë, si targaç kurbati: hodhi brenda shumë, nga të gjitha.
Tani, ndërsa trimat ishin shtruar e po hanin pak më tej, në një brinjë, beu rrinte shtrirë në qilim, me tëmblën e djathtë të mbështetur në pëllëmbë. Burrat e fshatit, pothuaj bujq në çiflik të beut, kishin lënë punën e grindjet dhe kishin ardhur ti faleshin, ti bënin nder, siç e do puna. Këta rrinin nja dhjetë çapë larg, posht, kush më këmbë e kush më bisht a më gjunjë, duke pritur një shenjë, një urdhër. Ca të tjerë u shërbenin trimave të beut, që hanin bukë e mish e ua hidhnin kockat langonjve. Beu mbajti pranë tij vetëm disa pak burra nga parësia, me qosteqe e pafta ergjendi në gjoks e peqepeqe në gojë. Këtyre u hodhi vëp e vëp nga një cigare të hazërtë, që ishin shumë të mira, sepse i kish dredhur vetë Sheqerja e i kish ngjtiur me pështymën e saj.
Drita e ditës ishte e butë, e ëmbël, si e kulluar nëpër gjergjir. Beu foli për punët e mëdha e të vogla të mbretërisë; për djellin e dunjasë, Baba sulltanin, që ja kish vënë këmbët në një këpucë gjithë Avropës ja kishte hedhur hallkën tejpërtej nëpër hundë e bënte të loste si ari. Së shpejti, Baba sulltani do të nxirrte këllëçin e madh e do ti bënte hi e pluhur gjithë kralet e mëdhenj e të vegjël, do tu merrte gratë e çupat e do ti mbyllte në haremin e Stambollit. Domosdo, ato që do të tepëronin do tua falte të mëdhenjve të mbretërisë. Tha se ay,, Bab sulltani, mblidhte njerëz me harxhe, paguante tink-tink alltën e argjën. Pastaj, papritur, vuri re se burrat që kishin ardhur ti merrnin dorën ishin të paktë. Pyeti:
-Efenm, vetëm kaq burra paska fshati? Ku janë ata të tjerët?
-Ka vdekur një si çun i vogël, be. Kanë shkuar ta kallin në varr  tha njëri.
-Ka vdekur edhe një si grua, me nder të zotrisë sate, një nuse e re  tha tjetri.
-Hëm, hëm, xhenaze biçimi...Dy të vdekur në një ditë. A mos i ka rënë murtaja fshatit?  pyeti beu edhe si me të qeshur, po edhe me frikë.
-Murtaja jo, be, po na ngrinë ethet. Edhe dje...
Beu spyeti më tej si e qysh, si nuk pyeste kurrë për punë vdekjeje. Këta derra çifçinj janë të shtuar si fara e sinapit...Vdesin, po nuk shuhen fare. Po të kenë bukë misri shtohen gjene, se ato dosa fshatarake pjellin stërc e stërc për mot. Aty për aty e ktheu bisedën: Më kini mbetur borç kaqe grurë e kaqe misër, kaqe dru...Dushk i dua. Mjaltin sma kini sjellë. Harruat ku jini? Do tju dërgoj Zylfon a Zykon që të ndajmë hesapet bashkë. Hëm...hëm... Fshatarët dëgjonin me sytë përdhe. Grurin e msirin i kemi larë. Edhe drutë i kemi larë. Sot dërguam të fundit. Dhe me gjysmë goje: A mos i ka mbajtur Zylfua për vete? Po fjalët e tyre si ranë në vesh beut, se askujt sja mbante të fliste me zë të lartë. Beu ligjëroi:
-Shkoni bre, andej, me harxhe  dhe tregoi tutje me dorë.  Të mbushni qeset e të lani borxhet. Dovleti ka haznë të madhe, ka taraphanë. U jap kartë për tim vjehrr, pashanë, se më ka bërë haber: do njerëz. Dovleti ka luftë, lufta sjell pare, të mbush me plaçkë.
Dhe, si rrinte kështu, me cigaren të shuar ndër gishtrinj, e preu një gjumë i lehtë, i ëmbël, pa jarnani e jarnana, po me gurgullimë kroi, me shushurimë fletësh të zverdhura, që shkundeshin e binin duke u tundur nëpër erë. Sapo e preu gjumi, ata me qosteqe në gjoks u shikuan sy në sy e u larguan së prapthi, ngadal, duke shkelur në majë të gishtërinjve.
Trimat kishin mbushur barqet e çlodheshin duke kruar dhëmbët me ndonjë kleçkë. Langonjtë rrinin aty pranë me gjuhën jashtë, të kuqe, varur si llapë.
Kur u zgjua, Xheladin Beu pa se kish përsipër një mbulesë të leshtë, që ja kish hedhur Rizai. E largoi tej, u ngrit shesh, fërkoi sytë e tha:
-Efenm, më paska marrë gjumi.
Ndenji sa ndenji kështu, pastaj shtoi:
-A ikim, o Riza?
-Si të urdhërosh zotrote, be.
U ngritën të shkonin, po nuk shkuan. Moti i ëmbël e gjahu i mirë i mbajtën gjer vonë, kur dielli kish kthyer më të perënduar. Edhe një copë herë të mirë çiftet e teket krisën bambum, nëpër korie.
Vetëm një gjah nnuk pa me sy kësaj radhe: çupa e nuse. Në asnjë nga fshatrat që shkeli. Ta pret mendja: ish hapur fjala anembanë se kish dalë beu për gjah dhe...Ama derra këta çifçinj! I mbajnë dosat mbyllur! Pa beu aty-këtu ca plaka leckamane të ngarkuara me dru e karthje, po çi do këto? Janë si pastërmaja e dhisë. Beu sdesh pastërma; desh mish thëllëze.
Tani gjendej në një çukë me këlpishte. Rizai vinte prapa me torbat plot. Kuajt prisnin tutje, në udhë, në anën tjetër. Fërshëlleje me dy gishtërinj në gojë e vinin sakaq. Po nuk fërshëlleu njeri. Aty poshtë, midis sallkëmësh, ishte një pus me çikrik, që bënte gau giu kur zbriste e ngjitej kova. Që aty vinin ca zëra të hollë, zëra çupash. Qeshnin, i thërrisnin njëra-tjetrës. Beu mbajti çapin e i bëri me dorë Rizait: mos luaj nga vendi! Dy turtuj topolakë kishin qëndruar në një degë këlpishteje mu mbi krye të tij. Çiften e kish të mbushur. Po nuk u ra. Më në fund, ndajnata i sillte një gjah tjetër në grykë të dyfegut. Çupat e fshatit e dinin të ikur dhe kishin ardhur të mbushnin ujë.
Vragës-vragës, Xheladin Beu zbriti çukën, hyri nëpër sallkëme, iu afrua pusit. Aty ishin nja shtatë a tetë çupërlina që flisnin e qeshnin. Ca kishin mbushur stomnat, ca po i mbushnin e nja dy prisnin radhën. Namëta, ay me një këmbë u nxori përpërpara Xheladin Benë!
Çupërlinat klithën sikur të paskej rënë ujku, lanë stomnat e u përhapën ku mundën: kush hodhi ledhin, kush çau drizat e kush mori vijën tatëpjetë. Shumë gjemba hynë atë ditë në mish të butë, po më mirë nëpër gjemba se sa në dorë të beut...Sa të mbyllësh e të hapësh sytë ikën të gjitha. Të gjitha, veç njëje, që i ra stomna nga dora e iu thye. Çupa e shikonte benë si zogu gjarpërin, që i afrohet ti hedhë helmin, dhe sikte dot. Sikur e mbante të rëndët e dheut. Një ciflë e stomnës së thyer ja kish gjakosur njërën këmbë, po shkaku nuk ishte ky: frika e kish mbërthyer në vend. Qënka pëllumbeshë e butë, peshqesh nga zoti tha beu me vete dhe ju qas më pranë. Çupa sikur sish nga kjo botë, po nga bota tjetër: një hyrije e veshur e tërë në të bardha: linjë të bardhë, shami të bardhë mbi leshrat e verdha, trup të hedhur, sy të gjelbër si bari i njomë i kënetës. Beu e peshoi me sy, që nga kiskat e holla, mbi noçkë, ku zbriste një fije gjaku, gjer lart në pulpat që ngjiteshin nën linjë, pastaj lart, në belin si të shkuar nëpër unazë, edhe më lart, Në gjinjtë e vegjël, në qafë, në gojën e vogël, me ca buzë të tulta, të këryera, me hundën të derdhur si qiri, me sytë e blertë të kënetorë dhe ballin e sheshtë, të bardhë. Shiko, shiko, efenm, çbereqet bëka çifligu i Këlpishtes e unë sditkam gjë. Hyrije e zbritur nga xheneti! Po tja dërgoj padishahut më bën menjëherë pasha. Jo, smë duhet pashallëku! Imja është e do ta mbaj vetë. Kjo ja shkon njëqind herë Gurijes e gjithë të tjerave. Do ta marr që tani! Sonte, në jatak... Kur ju afrua më shumë, sa ta prekte me dorë, çupa u drodh, po më fort ju drodh buza e poshtme. Dhe ndërkaq, nën linjën e qëndisur me të kuq e të zi gjinjtë ngjitu-zbrit, ngjitu-zbrit, sytë ju mbushën plot lot. Po beut siu bë vonë; ay ish mësuar me gjëra të këtilla: qengjet blegërijnë kur u vë thikën kasapi çupat qajnë kur i merr beu në dyshek. Pastaj, kur e shkon në hell dhe e pjek, qengji bëhet shumë i shijshëm; çupa e marrë së dyti e së treti në jatak bëhet edhe më e shijshme se qengji.
Xheladin Beu zgjati dorën, i çiku lehtë faqet dhe ndjeu ëmbëlsi të madhe në trup, sikur u përtëri e u bë djalë njëzet vjeç.
-Mos më qaj, moj sulltane, mos...Unë të kam xhan, unë stë ngas. Do të të bëj zonjë mbi zonja.
Çupa u drodh edhe më shumë, u mat të ikte, po beu i shtrëngoi krahun si në mengene. Atëherë ajo lëshoi zërin e klithi:
-Nëëëno! Nëëëno moj!
Beu u ngrys, po i foli butë:
-Jo kështu, moj sulltane, jo kështu...Mos thirrë. Si të thonë? Ti je çupa e çifligut; çifligu është imi! Edhe ti je imja. Do të të marr në konak, do të të bëj...
-Nëëëno! Nëëëno!
Nuk shkoi shumë e u dëgjua një zhaurimë e madhe nëpër degat e varura, sikur të çante udhën ndonjë derr i egër nga ata të mëdhenjtë. Beu ktheu kokën andej. Jo, sish derr, po një grua e gjatë, e thatë, e nxirë si çotillë lisi që e ka djegur rrufeja. Gruaja u turr, i shkëputi beut çupën nga dora e i thirri:
-Po ta bësh edhe këtë punë stë djeg as zjarri i xhenemit, Xheladin Be. Stë tret dheu!
Çështë kjo e krisur që më del përpara? tha Xheladin Beu me vete dhe u zbyth. Çiften e kish në dorë, të mbushur, me imniet të hequr. Mund ta zbrazte, po nuk e zbrazi: u praps edhe më tej. Ai u praps, gruaja e ndoqi ballë për ballë. Tani vetë beu ish si një zog që sheh gjarpërin tek afrohet e nuk ik dot. E mban të rëndët e dheut. Gruaja u kthye e i thirri çupës: 
-Ikë shpejt!
Kjo spriti ti thosh së dyti: hodhi ledhin e ua mori me të katra. Kish qenë e sish më.
Xheladin Beu e shikonte gruan e sfliste dot. Kjo ish e gjatë, e thatë, po ndryshe nga Xhixhiko-hanëmi. Dukej nga nishanet se dikur kish qenë e bukur, kurse e bija e pashajt kish qenë ngaher anjë thes me kokalla si ato të gomarit të ngordhur që kish parë udhës. Dhe ishte e fortë: të të binte një herë me atë pëllëmbë - të linte në vend e vinin të tjerët të të ngrinin në trirë e të hanin hallvën.
-Ta dish, o pushtanik  thirri gruaja si iku çupa  po të bësh atë punë me këtë çupë do të ta hanë mërshën krimbat, do të ti qitin sytë galat! Jo galat, po do ti qit unë, me thonj. Çnderove gjithë çupat e botës, tani kërkon të çnderosh edhe tët bijë!
Çpo thotë kështu kjo e marrë? Ku kam unë çupë? Skam as çupë, as djalë...
Gruaja mori vrull, e zuri benë për jeleku, e tundi dhe shkundi me atë dorën e fortë, sa i kërcyen edhe më fort sytë e skuqur.
-Smë njeh ti mua? Se njeh Maron e Kovit, që e çnderove në të ri, se kishe kamxhik në dorë, se ishe i fortë? Ja, ajo që kishe pranë është jot bijë! Ta dish se unë do të ta shtyp kokën, si gjarpërit, po të bësh me çupën çbëre me mua! Y-y-y murtajë. Pusht Stambolli! Matuf!
E shtynte, e hiqte, e tundte, e shtynte prapë, si leckë, dhe ai, xheladin Beu, zot kasabaje e zot çifligjesh, zgurdullonte sytë si të bufit e sbëhej dot burrë ti shkëputej nga dora, sishte i zoti ti binte me çifte a të nxirrte koburen nga brezi.
-Më ke marrë nderin të marrtë zoti mentë! Më ke lënë me turp e në zi më të lëntë perëndia pa sy, të heqshin për peri! Më ke ngrënë jetën të hëngërt mortja! 
E tundi sa e tundi, pastaj i dha një të shtyrë sa beu i madh mënt u shemb përdhe. Gruaja shkoi e mblodhi copat e stomnës së thyer e ja hodhi përpara, ku mundi: këmbëve, gjunjëve, duarve, duke mallkuar papushim:
-Ja theve thefsh arrëzën e qafës! U kalbsh së gjalli përmbys, siç u kalb yt atë, që e hëngër krimbat! Ngorç në ndonjë përrua si qen i zgjebur! Na shojte, tu shojttë emri, të këndoftë kukuvajka në shtëpi! Ku është parë e dëgjuar të çnderojë i ati të bijën?
Copat e shtambës i vinin breshër, dhe ai, beu, rrinte i ngrirë në vend; nuk fliste dot, nuk ikte dot.
Gruaja u përkul mbi kovë e zuri tu hidhte ujë syve, me grusht. U hidte e mallkonte. Stërkalat e qullën Xheladin Benë. I dukej sikur dheu kish nisur ti vinte rrotull, sikur dëgjonte daire e daulle bashkë: xhing-xhing, dum-dum. Dhe në mes të kësaj bubullime shquante zërin e çjerrë të Difes:

Sa të dua unë ty,
Më rri mendja gjithë në ty;
Ato cicat sherbetli
Mi bëj meze ti pi raki...

Po Difja ishte larg, sdi se ku, Marua ishte afër. Dhe Marua u hidhte ujë syve e mallkonte:
-Të çaftë ujku e të nxjerrtë zorrët! Të pjekshin në hell, të gjallë! Humbsh e mos u duksh, mos u dëgjofsh!
Të gjitha i dëgjonte beu e sthosh dot një fjalë, të paktën efnm ose hëm-hëm, siç e kish zakonin. Sikur i qe kyçur goja.
-Na plase, më të plastë dhjamët e syrit! Na kalle frikën, më të kallçin të gjallë në varr! Na dogje, të djegshin lugat!
Fjalë e mallkim, fjalë e kanosje. Dhe më e keqja: ndofta e dëgjonin trimat përtej, ndofta e dëgjonte Rizai.
...xheladin Beu u zbyth pa bërë zë, rotulloi çukën e doli në udhë, ku prisnin kuajt, i hypi Allçasë, i futi mamuzet e ngriti kamxhikun.
-Ike, mos u kthefsh; ike, të ikshin mendtë e kokës! Mos arrifsh i gjalli në shtëpi!  vazhdoi gruaja fill i vetëm pranë pusit me çikrik.
Allçaja u bë veri: i ndritnin potkonjtë e bardhë. Po ngrysej, por qielli kish edhe pakëz dritë - një dritë sedefi, si vragë që e ndante nga toka e errur. Dhe mbi këtë vragë kish një brez të gjerë, të gjelbërth. Pastaj u shojtën të gjitha dhe zbriti mugëtira. Bashkë me mugëtirën nisi të frynte një erë e ftohtë, që ngrinte pluhurin e udhës.
-Hëm, hëm!  bënte beu.  Jezit-grua! Lanet-grua!
Trimat, me Rizanë në krye, që i kish hypur një kali çil kishin mbetur prapa, sepse pela e beut se kish shoqin në vrap. Lluk-lluk, i bënte barku. Ferrat e pemët iknin si ca hije në të dy krahët e udhës.
Era e ftohtë i vëzhgëllinte veshëve.
Ne ura e drunjtë po vinin ca qerre të ngarkuara me misërishte. Rrotat kërcisnin thatë, gau-giu. Pranë tyre dhe prapa vinin ca fshatarë më këmbë. Beu shkoi si shigjetë pranë tyre dhe ata as që patën kohë ta shihnin mirë cili ish. Ikte, ikte, si ndërkryer.
Pas një copë here tha:
-Çpo bëj kështu? Unë po e vras Allçanë..
Lehtësoi mamuzet, hoqi frenë, bëri trrrp dhe pela zbuti vrapin; më tej nisi tja merrte me hap. E arritën trimat nga prapa.
Çështë kjo grua? tha me vete.
Dhe dalngadalë, kur po e mbulonte botën errësira, Xheladin Beut nisi ti bëhej përbrenda një dritë e hollë. Ja se çpa nëpër këtë dritë:
...pranverë. Kish mugulluar bari, kish çelur dardha. Beu kish dalë në fushë. Jo për gjë, po konakët nuk e nxinin dot. Pranverë, kjo! I vlonte gjaku. Sheqerja e ato të tjerat sëi dukeshin gjë, se ngopnin më. Donte gjësend tjetër e sdinte çdonte. Dhe kur po bridhte kështu, me dëshira shumë, poqi udhës një çupë fshati, të njomë, sindozot kjo që kish parë sot ne pusi me çikrik. Çupa u mundua të ikte, po beu e arriu. Ajo luftoi me tërë fuqinë që i jepte mosha e re: e shtyu, i shpëtoi nga dora, iku, thirri, po beu e arriu, e goditi me kamxhik, e rrëzoi. Luftoi përsëri, e goditi benë, e kafshoi, e gjalosi. Kjo endezi më fort Xheladin Benë dhe i ra së dyti me kamxhik. Çupa i kish sytë të mëdhenj, të blertë si barishtat e kënetës, dhëmbët të bardhë, të mprehtë. Dhe luftoi përsëri, po gjithnjë më dobët. Luftën e vednosi kamxhiku. Po të mos kish qenë ky, nuk do të kish ndodhur ajo që ndodhi. Po të mos kishte qenë ky, nuk do të kishte ndodhur ajo që ndodhi. Beu ju hodh si ujku deles. Ajo thirri përsëri dhe thirrjen e saj e dëgjuan disa grari që ndodheshin aty pranë, po kush guxonte ti dilte përpara Xheladin Beut? Çupa nuk lotoi ceçse kur u ngrit që poshtë me linjën të çjerrë, me vjazërinë të humbur. Ndenji kryeunjur nën një pemë dhe atje lotët filluan të pikonin përdhe. Kamxhiku i kish lënë në trup vazhda të përgjakura. Edhe beu e kish kërcen e veshit të ndarë më dysh. E pyeti si i thonë. Ajo e shikoi si ulkonjë dhe nuk ju përgjegj. U ngrit e shkoi çalë-çalë, humbi nëpër lule e blerime. Por beu ja gjeti tragën; i thoshin Marua e Kovit. I ati hiqte nga oftika, në rrogoz, në kasolle. Beu u përpoq ta merrte kopile, në konak, si shumë të tjera. Sdesh. U përpoq ta shtinte prapë në dorë; smundi. Trimat e beut e rrahën Kovin. Ky lëngoi edhe pak kohë, pastaj vdiq. Beut i ra në vesh se Marua kish mbetur e rëndë. Atëhere i bëri fjalë një bujku që ta merrte grua. Bile i taksi një pendë që e sdi çfarë, po bujku krisi e iku sdi se ku. Skish dashur të bëhej baxhanak e ortak me xheladin Benë, siç bëheshin vezirët e pashallarët me sulltanët e Stambollit. Më tej beu ra pas epshesh e gazesh të tjera, mori grua Xhixhi-hanëmin, që të ngrinte lart e më lart oxhakun, e ja humbi gjurmën Maros syblertë. Kjo ishte, si i thonë një fjale, fis i shquar, pa krahë. Lindi një çupë, punoi dhenë, si bujkeshë, pleqëroi e varrosi nënën dhe rrojti e veçuar, e përçmuar, e egërsuar në një cep çifligu. Dalngadalë ju shua bukuria e dikurshme, ju rreshk e rrudhos fytyra, po çupën nuk e braktisi. Dhe ja tani, pas kaqe vjet, i del përsëri përpara. Çupën e ka ti presësh kokën. I tha se kjo çupë ishte e tija. Dhe beu i zuri besë..Po në e gënjeu? Ska se si të jetë e bija! Këto dosa çifçesha gënjejnë si ata derrat çifçinj
-Më gënjeu!  thirri Xheladin Beu me zë dhe e ngau pelën përpara.
Dhe çfjalë të rënda i tha ajo deli-grua! Y-y-y, murtajë, pusht Stambolii! Matuf! Të marrtë Zoti mendtë! Të lëntë Perëndia pa sy! Ngorç në ndonjë përrua, si qen i zgjebur! Të këndoftë kukuvajka në shtëpi! Të plastë dhjamët e syrit! Të djegshin lugat! Beu i kujtonte të gjitha mallkimet, skish harruar asnjë. Dhe gruaja ju kanos tja shtypte kokën, si gjarpërit. E shtyu, e pështyu.  Si i durove këto të gjitha, o Xheladin be?  U ndodha gafil.  Gafil, apo pate frikë?  Unë...frikë? Unë...  Hajde, be, hajde...edhe për tët atë të tha fjalë të rënda nga ato që nuk i ngre kandari.
Kështu jepte e merrte Xheladin Beu. Trimat e dëgjonin e sbënin zë.
Ish errur natë. Cicërinin bulkthet. Lart, në qiell, ndriçonte kloshka me gjithë zogj. Tërë fusha sikur merrte frymë. Befas çau erën një zë i çjerrë, si zë grifshe. Beu u tremb, po e mori prapë veten: trimat i kish prapa. Tha:
-Do të kthehem ta rrah me kamxhik atë deli-grua. Më gënjeu...I marr të bijën edhe e sjell në konak. Kështu!
Ment e ktheu pelën, po atë çast i ra një mendje tjetër.
-Këtë punë e kam në dorë. Dërgoj nesër trimat edhe e mbarojnë. Evet, efenm.
Dhe përsëri: të kthehet, të mos kthehet...
-Skthehem dot, u bë vonë. U lodh pela. Nesër, që menatë, u bëj urdhër trimave e ma sjellin. Këtë punë e mbaron Rizai. Ajo, ime bijë? Jo! Më gënjeu plaka. 
Era e mbrëmjes sillte një kundërmim të rëndë: udha shkonte pranë vendit ku gjendej kërma e gomarit të ngordhur. Beut ju duk sikur e kish zënë dikush për gryke dhe e shtrëngonte. Kërmë, krimba. Kështu do të bëhem edhe unë nesër? Pastaj doli nga vendi i kundërmimit e ju bë sikur pa Rizanë, kaluar, me çupën përpara, të mbështjellë me një çarçaf të abrdhë. Dhe u gëzua. Do ta bënte të tijën, jo si Maron, përdhe, në fushë, po në jatak. Do ta rrihte, po ta donte puna. Edhe do ta përkëdhelte.
Pastaj të gjitha këto u shembën siç shembet një shtëpi plitharësh që e merr lumi. Mirë, po cili është Rizaj?  Rizaj? Djalë fshati.  Djalë fshati, po i kujt? - Djali i asaj, si i thonë? Aha, më ra në mend: djali i Xhemiles! E bukur kish qenë Xhemilja, i bukur ishte dhe Rizai. Djalë pa baba. Jetim? Jo, nuk ishte jetim, po pa baba. Beu e mori në konak, më parë...ndryshe, dylber-hesapi, pastaj qahja, se ay i pari qe mplakur. I ati i Rizait (që sish tamam i ati, sepse Xhemilja ja kish sjellë djalin, si i thonë, përpara kalit) kish qenë plak dhe e kish marrë Xhemilen për pleqëri, me gjithë djalë, siç i kish dhënë urdhër beu..
Pastaj mendimi ju çakërdis. I bënë veshët sikur dëgjoi një këgë të vjetër, të harruar:

O çun, çun; çun, çun,
Gushën si pëllumb,
Mos ma pi rakinë,
Se të bën zullum...

Hëna! Doli hëna! E kuqe, me njërën anë si të ngrënë, po edhe kështu siç ish bënte mjaft dritë. Bahkë me rrezen e parë, që i goditi bishtin e syrit, Xheladin Beut ju duk sikur dëgjoi një zë që tha: Po kur vjen yt bir kaluar e po të sjell tët bijë për gjerdhek. Vëllai i sjell motrën babait...Hajde-hajde, ku degdise o Xheladin Be! Si qentë e si derrat!
Kush foli kështu! Asksh. Aty pranë skish njeri. Po atëherë kush?
Dëgjoi çape kuajsh që afroheshin. Ktheu kokën dhe njohu kalin e Rizajt. E ju duk sikur Rizai kish përpara një gjë të bardhë: i sillte beut të bijën. Vëllai...motrën Ta solla baba. Merre time motër, tëtë bijë!
..Që ku dual këto gala? I prenë udhën, me hijen e tyre të rëndë, pastaj u zhdukën. U zhdukën dje u dukën prapë, përsipër, mbi krye, duke krokëritur. Midis tyre ishte edhe një korb i zi, që e kish vrarë atij mëngjezi, sepse e kish pandehur pëllumb. Ky korb bënte më të madhen e këndonte si njeri:

Jarnani, jarnana...

Ku ta dish? Korbi ka tre shpirtra e prandaj rron treqind vjet. Rron se ha kërmë. Ngjallet lugat. Jo, ky sështë korb, po lugat!
Xheladin Beut i hypën të dredhura. Aty, mbi udhë, kish ca varre që i kishin mbytur ferrat. Ju duk sikur pa dritë e sikur dëgjoi një zë:
-Hajde, se të presim, o Xheladin Be! Të presim të na vish në tabut floriri, me qefin mëndafshi, ashtu siç të kanë tundur në djep.
Dhe galat, lart, që i printe ai korbi i zi:
-Ga, ga, gaaa...
Jo, sishin gala, se natën ska gala. Ishin bufë kënete.
Hëna hyri në re. Zotëroi errësira.
Xheladin Beu i nguli mamuzet pelës, ngriti kamxhikun, goditi. Pela u bë furtunë. Në të ikur e sipër beut i ra kamxhiku nga dora. Papritur, ja preu udhën një hie. Xheladin Beu nxori koburen nga brezi dhe e zbrazi. Po vritet hija. Ajo i preu udhën përsëri.
Pela ish mbytur në djersë. Ment pëlciste.


...Xheladin Beu i Shemshedin Beut të Xheladin Pashës, njeriu i gjakut, i ahengut dhe i frëngjyzës, kish humbur mendjen. Dhe ikte nëpër fushë, natën, në udhë pa udhë, kurse dheu, pemët hijet dhe çdo gjë e gjallë dhe e vdekur këndonin papushim:

Jarnana, jarnani...
Mi bëj meze ti pi raki.
.....................................
Jarnana, jarnani...



*III*

E gjetën të nesërmen në një hendek. Të gjallë. Nuk njihte njeri. E shpunë me një trirë, në konak, ta përkujdeste Sheqerja. Po si përkujdeset i çmenduri? Domosdo, i lidhur. Pëlliste. Hante nën vete. 
Sdi kush i bëri fjalë Xhixhi-hanëmit. Ajo ardhi shpejt, me të vëllanë. Pa tri ditësh Xheladin Benë e kallën në varr. Xhixhi-hanëmi mori çmori e u kthye, me karvan e suvarinj, në pashallëkun e babait. Çifligjet i shiti më vonë.
Po Gurija çu bë?
Ku ta dish...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

E kam nje pyetje, 

nga na ish Mitrush Kuteli, ose me mire ku u lind ne Kosove apo Shqiperi? 

S...C...

----------


## Dita

S...C....,

Dhimiter Pasko alias Mitrush Kuteli u lind ne Pogradec ne vitin 1907. U laureua per ekonomi ne universitetin e Bukureshtit. Per idete politike u denua me pune te detyrueshme, denim qe e shleu ne burgun e Maliqit nga viti 1945 deri ne vitin 1948. Vdiq ne vitin 1967.
Ne botimet e Mitrushit ne kohen e diktatures komuniste, anashkalohej ne pershkrimin e biografise se tij fakti se ai kish qene i burgosur pikerisht per arsye te dieve te veta politike. Vitet e para pas clirimit mbesnin ne hije per lexuesin.

Per perkujtimin e tij me rastin e 95-vjetorit te lindjes mund te lexosh ne:

kete faqe


ose brenda ne forum, tek elita kombetare


ne kete faqe



Me kete kerkese Star po me nxit qe te vendos ketu neser dicka per vdekjen, shkeputur nga libri i Petraq Kolevices: "Me Mitrushin", prej te cilit kam shkeputur disa fragmente ne postimet e meparshme te kesaj teme.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Krenari

Ju falenderoj nga zemra Juve te gjithe qe kontribuat ne pasurimin e Forumit me keto reshta aq te nevojshem per anetaret e Forumit!
Mitrush Kuteli eshte shpirti i fjales se bukur dhe me reshtat e tij merret fryme me lirshem edhe ne pjeset e paçliruara te Atedheut po edhe aty ku perkohesisht frymon qenia shqiptare!
Pra, Ju lumshin gishtat dhe suksese!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Dita, 

te falemnderit shume. 

Me erdh cudi kur thoshte "Jam kosovar...", aty disi ma perziu rrjetin percues ...  :buzeqeshje:  

Po nejse, te falemnderit prap...

Star.

----------


## Dita

*Star*,

Madheshtia e kesaj poeme eshte ndoshta pikerisht fakti se Kuteli del mbi ndasine e flet per Shqiperi e Kosove bashke. Kur e kam lexuar per te paren here, me ka prekur shume.

Te shkruajta dje ne mesazhin tim te fundit ne kete teme, se sot do te sillja dicka rreth vdekjes se Mitrush Kutelit, shkeputur nga libri i arkitektit Petraq Kolevica: Me Kutelin.


*Krenar*,

Nese ke dhe ti dicka nga Kuteli, sille ketu ne forum, se vetem do e üasuroje kete teme.





*IKJA*

Mars i vitit 1967. NJë mbasdite nuk di si mbetëm vetëm të dy me Mitrushin atje, në kuzhinën e tij që nuk mbetej kurrë pa njerës..Fëmijët ishin diku jashtë a në dhomën tjetër, kurse Efterpi merrej me punët e shtëpisë nëpër oborr. 
Atmosfera politike në vend vazhdonte të ishte e rëndë pas luftës së bujshme kundër burokracisë të një viti më parë, ndërsa ndihej të vepronte fort revolucionarizimi i mëtejshëm i jetës së vendit dhe forcimi i luftës së klasave që shkaktonin shqetësime te të gjithë. 
Pasi foli pak për gjendjen e rëndë e të pashpresë që po sundonte në jetën shqiptare, me një zë dëshpërimisht të thellë, Mitrushi tha:
Tani unë duhet të iki!
Fëmijët u rritën, u duhet të bëjnë shkollën e lartë. Do tu duhen bursa, të drejta studimi, të paktën. Po të jem unë, janë edhe inatet ndaj meje dhe këto inate do të mi pengojnë fëmijët. Po të iki unë, do të ikin dhe inatet.
Fliste me një dëshpërim të thellë, po edhe me një vendosmëri të tillë të patundur, që më rrëqethi.
Çdonte të thoshte me ato fjalë?
Më lindën dyshime për një vendim të frikshëm...
U mundova të belbëzoja disa fjalë e argumenta kundër, po ai vazhdonte të përsëriste sikur fliste me vete:
Tani unë duhet të iki!...duhet, duhet të iki...
Për vdekjen e tij të papritur, duke u gdhirë 4 maji i vitit 1967, shpesh kam menduar me dyshim:
Ishte vëtet natyrore?
Për ta shpejtuar ikjen që po dëshironte, atij mbase do ti mjaftonte vetëm një dozë më tepër prej atyre helmeve të quajtur ilaçe për zemrën që i pinte dy-tri herë në ditë. E ka bërë këtë? 
Duke e ditur mirë formimin dhe besimin e tij fetar, që nuk e lejon një veprim të tillë, i largoj dyshimet e këqia dhe në heshtje i kërkoj të falur për mëkatin që bëj, po si ta harroj atë zërin e tij të dëshpëruar të asaj pasdite të vrerët marsi?
Megjithatë një gjë është e sigurt. Mitrushi po e ndiente fort afër fundin e vet, prandaj nxitoi të linte testamentin, ku i thotë së shoqes:
Shënjat nuk i kam të mira. Tensioni ngrihet e ulet, zemra ngec. Nisem për në zyrë a për shëtitje dhe më priten këmbët, më mbahet fryma. Ndalem e helmohem me ilaçe. Netët i kam skëterrë, siç e di vetë. Këto të gjitha thonë se nuk e kam të gjatë.

***

4 maj 1967. Në drekë po kthehesha me nxitim bashkë me gruan nga zyra në shtëpi. Në fillim të rrugës Katër dëshmorët, te një shtyllë elektrike, pamë shpalljen e vdekjes: Vdiq Dhimitër Pasko!
Ndonëse nuk banoja larg shtëpisë së tij, nga gjëma dhe rrëmuja që shkaktoi vdekja në atë shtëpi, nuk u kujtua kush të më lajmëronte. Mbase nuk duhej shkelur porosia e tij në testament, ku thoshte:
Nuk do të më lajmëroni para varrimit, asnjeri, me përjashtim të pesë a gjashtë njerzve më të afërm për të bërë formalitetet e varrimi dhe varrimin. Kaq.
Për fat të mirë, ata pesë a gjashtë njerzit më të afërm, nuk i ndejtën besnikë porosisë tjetër të tij në testament, ku shkruante:
Kur të vdes mos bëni lajmërime nga ata që ngjiten nëpër mure.
Lajmërimet, pra, ishin ngjitur nëpër mure si ai që po lexoja: Dhimitër Pasko vdiq.
Shkova me nxitim në shtëpi të Mitrushit, sa për të shprehur ngushëllimet pa u ulur dhe me të shpejtë sosa tek studio e të ndjerit skulptor Janaq Paço.
I dhashë lajmin e hidhur dhe iu luta të vinte ti bënim maskën prej allçie të fytyrës.
Kur ka vdekur?  më pyeti Janaqi.
Para nja 10 orëve  i thashë.
Jemi vonë - vazhdoi Janaqi. Maskat bëhen menjëherë pas vdekjes sepse, duke kaluar koha, fillojnë e të lëshohen muskujt, deformohen. Megjithatë, eja!
Rrëmbeu një qeskë me allçi e me nxitim, sosëm.
I thashë Efterpit kështu...kështu...Ju lutem të na lini vetëm.
Na duhet vazelinë - më tha në vesh Janaqi.
Bëhet edhe me sapun e me vaj, po sjam i sigurt  vazhdoi. E, mor Mitrush, çna bëre  pëshpëriste vetmevete me dëshpërim Janaqi, ndërsa përgatiste allçinë. Shkova shpejt në shtëpi, ku e dija se kisha një kuti me vazelinë dhe mbaruam punë.
Mitrushi ka disa fotografi të mira vetëm, me gruan e me fëmijët, që ngjallin kujtime të këndshme, por maska me ata sy të mbyllur e me një si nënqeshje të hidhur në buzë, më duket se flet e përbuz një epokë të tërë që e bëri Mitrushin të na ikte aq shpejt.

***

Nata shkoi si shkoi me e jake e pa gjumë. Të nesërmen, qysh herët, isha përsëri në shtëpinë e Mitrushit. Vinin e iknin pak njerës, më shumë të afërm nga Tirana e disa nga Pogradeci. Erdhën disa kurorë artificiale të porositura prej tyre. Shqetësimi im ishte se çdo të shkruhej në shtypin zyrtar për vdekjen e tij. Afër drekës erdhi Sterio Spasse që më thanë se po interesohej për këtë gjë. E pyeta. Bëmë çmundëm  tha. Do të botohet në DRITA, lajmërimi i vdekjes me fotografinë dhe me fjalë të mira për kontributin e tij në letërsinë tonë.
Po diçka nga krijimtaria e tij do të botohet me këtë rast?  epyeta.
Duke më vënë dorën në sup, kokulur, Sterio më tha:
Edhe kaq sa bëmë, u bë shumë...
Ditën e diel, d.m.th. tre ditë më vonë, më 7 maj 1967, në faqen e katërt të gazetës DRITA u botuan ato që më pati thënë Sterio. Në faqen letrare të asaj gazete nuk mund të kishte vend për të botuar diçka nga krijimtaria e Mitrushit, sepse duhej të botoheshin disa poezi kote kushtuar dëshmorëve prej poetësh krejt të panjohur e që nuk njohën ndonjëherë si të tillë. Nejse...Minutat po shkonin. Po afrohej ora e varrimit.
Ndërsa rrija në dhomë ulur në një cep, i mbyllur në vetvete sa më bezdisnin pësh-pësh që bënin njerzit duke biseduar ultas njëri me tjetrin, u dëgjua një zë që nga oborri: Erdhi makina!
Njerzit u ngritën. Dolëm në rrugën para shtëpisë ku kish qëndruar një makinë ZUK dhe një autobus i vjetër tip IKARUS, prodhim i vjetër hungares, të dy të Ndërmarrjes të atëhershme të varrezave. Njerzit e moshës sime e dinë se çfarë shëmtirash e shkatërirash ishin ato makina. Mitrushit i mbërthyen kapakun e qivurit, e ngritën dhe e futën të Zuk-u. Ne hipëm në IKARUS dh eikëm. Nuk besoj të kemi qenë më shumë se nja dyzet veta në atë autobus, ku shumica rrinte në këmbë. Autobuzi ikte me nxitim pas Zuk-ut sikur shkonte në dasmë e jo në varrim. Arritëm. Varri ishte hapur. Pa humbur kohë, qivuri me trupin e Mitrushit u ul në fund. Askush nuk i tha dy fjalë te koka. Asnjëri nga shokët e miqt e vjetër. Po kush ishte prej tyre në atë varrim?
Nuk e di. Sikur të nesërmen e asaj dite të më pyeste dikush për këtë gjë, nuk do dija çti thoja. Isha tepër i tronditur. Hodhëm të tërë nga një grusht dhe mbi atë qivur e pastaj punuan lopatat. Mbulohej Mitrushi...por, ende pa e mbuluar mirë e pa i vendosur si duhej ato kurorë, erdhi shoferi e tha: Shpejt, shpejt, se kam edhe varrim tjetër! Njerëzit u turrën drejt autobuzit që kishte ndaluar nja njëqind metra larg, duke lënë Mitrushin të rrethuar nga heshtja që e shoqëron deri më sot duke vërtetuar kështu fjalët e At Gjon Shllakut:
Tjetërkund, njerzt e idealit, në u mbytshin për së gjalli, nderohen për së dekuni. Ndër ne ata mbyten dy herë dhe harrohen.
Nuk duhet të lë pa thënë se për Mitrushin nuk u gjënd një copë vend në parcelën ballore, në hyrje të varrezave, ku groposeshin të privilegjuarit e partisë dhe as në ndonjë parcelë diku pranë. Mitrushi u varros në cepin e fundit të parcelës më të fundit, pranë murit rrethues të atëhershë,.
Kur mbaroi varrimi që përshkrova më lart dhe njerëzit u detyruan të largoheshin me ngut, ishim bashkë me inxhinierin S.A., i afërm i familjes të Mitrushit, dhe na u duk sikur po e bragtisnim atë varr e nuk do ta gjenim më. Prandaj ai solli një tullë silikate nga muri që po ndërtohej, unë shkrova përmbi të me lapës emrin Dhimitër Pasko dhe tullën e vumë përmbi varr duke e mbuluar me dhe në mënyrë që të gjendej varri edhe sikur të shpërdoroheshin kurorët nga kalimtarë të pandërgjegjshëm.
Tani, varri i Mitrushit, ndodhet në mes të parcelës e i rrethuar gjithandej me varre të tjerë, sepse, gjatë këtyre tridhjetë vjetëve që kanë kaluar nga vdekja e tij, varreza është zgjeruar. Po për të ska rëndësi vendvarrimi. Ai është këtu, në Shqipëri, te nëna e tij.

Dhe fytyr e saj e tretur
Që e ka ikonë,
Përmbi varr do ti qëndrojë
Sot e përgjithmonë.

Kështu u bë varrimi i Mitrush Kutelit, i njërit prej atyre pak më të mëdhenjve të prozës shqiptare.
Varrim më i thjeshtë, nuk mund të bëhej...
Megjithatë kam një ngushëllim: Diktatura nuk mundi ta turpëronte, si ndonjë tjetër, me falsitetin e fjalimeve e funeraleve zyrtare.
Vetë koha e rëndë e diktaturës komuniste bëro që të plotësohej dëshira e Mitrushit, e lënë prej tij porosi në testament:
Nuk dua njerëz në varrimin tim. Më të shumtit e tyre vinë për sehir, për formë. Unë i kam urryer ngahera varrimet e bujshme, me kallaballëk.
Dikur kam shkruar se Pogradeci që ka bij të vetët të mëdhenjtë Lasgush e Mitrush, mund të quhet Weimari shqiptar. Mirëpo Weimari e ka ngritur prej kohësh monumentin e Gëtes e të Shilerit. Pogradeci, kur do ta ngrerë monumentin e bijve të tij të mëdhenj?
Ajo që ka mbetur nga Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë apo, Lidhja e Cunguar e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të vendit amë, me rastin e tridhjetëvjetorit të humbjes të njërit prej themeluesve të saj, i vuri një buqetë me lule te varri? Po varin ia di ndonjëri nga kryesia e saj?
Po ndonjë mbledhje përkujtimore (pa coctail) organizoi?
Po dale, se pyetjet nuk mbarojnë. Me lejë, më fal:
Cila shkollë, diku në këtë vend, mban emrin e Mitrushit?
Cila shtëpi botuese? Cila rrugë? Cili shesh?
Cili skulptor i ka bërë ndonjë bust?
Cili piktor i ka bërë portretin?
Me rastin e tridhjetëvjetorit të vdekjes, iu dha ndonjë titull, urdhër apo dekoratë? Ishin mbaruar?!






(Njoftimi ne gazetei Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve për vdekjen e Mitrushit)

*VDIQ SHKRIMTARI DHIMITER PASKO*

Më 4 maj vdiq në Tiranë, pas një sëmundjeje të gjatë, në moshën 60 vjeç, shkrimtari Dhimitër Pasko (mitrush Kuteli).
Dhimitër Pasko, me talentin dhe aftësitë e tij si shkrimtar dhe përkthyes, kontribuoi në prozën shqipe dhe në përkthimin e disa veprave të rëndësishme botërore, e veprave të realizmit socialist. Shumë shkrime të tij para çlirimit dhe ato që krijoi pas çlirimit përshkohen nga fryma popullore, nga dashuria për fjalën shqipe dhe për vendin. Me përkthime ai ndihmoi në lëvrimin e gjuhës letrare dhe në pasurimin e kulturës sonë.
I shprehim ngushëllimet tona familjes dhe të afërmve për humbjen e parakohshme.

LIDHJA E SHKRIMTAREVE DHE ARTISTEVE



Ja, kështu u lajmërua vdekja e Mitrush Kutelit...Por Dhimitër Xhuvani që në atë kohë, punonte në redaksinë e gazetës DRITA, ku u botua ky lajmärim vdekje, më ka thënë se, pas nja dy ditësh, redaksinë iu trëhoq vërejtje e rëndë nga Komiteti Qendror i P.P.Sh sepse e kishte bërë lajmërimin edhe me fotografi, gjë që nuk lejohej sepse sipas kanunit të pashkruar të Komqendrorit, kësi lloj lajmërimesh me fjalë të mira dhe me fotografi, bëheshin vetëm për të ashtuquajturit veteranë të shquar të luftës Naçl.

***

I gjori Mitrush, me ikjen e tij, shpresonte të iknin dhe armiqësitë. Kur i shkruante Testamentin së shoqes, të paktën kështu shpresonte:
Ndofta, pas vdekjes, kur të pushojnë pasionet dhe urrejtjet, shteti ynë mund tju ndihmojë.
Por edhe me këtë fije shprese, brenga për të ardhmen e pasigurt të fëmijve nuk i ndahet dhe vazhdon:
Do të më njohë dhe do të më kuptojë dikush, të paktën pas vdekjes? Nuk di. Desha të më kuptonte dhe njihte jo për lavdi, po që fëmijët e mi  të cilëve u lë trashëgim punën dhe ëndrrat e mia  të mos vuajnë për bukë sa janë të vegjël, të ndjekin studimet dhe të gjejnë udhën e tyre në jetë.
Në të vërtetë ndodhi ndryshe. Pasionet, urrejtjet dhe armiqësitë jo vetëm që mbetën kundër tij, por u shtrinë si ferra e driza edhe në rrugën e fëmijëve.
Vera e vitit 1968. Njera nga vajzat e Mitrushit, Atalanta, mbaroi gjimnazin dhe si të gjithë, kishte bërë lutje për të drejtë studimi.
Në atë kohë, në seksionin e arsimit të Kom. Ekzekutiv të Tiranës ishte dhe një shoku im i gjimnazit të Korçës, i ndjeri Gaqo, i cili ishte në natyrë dashamirës për këdo, pa le mua që sma kthente fjalën kurrë.
E takova, i thashë kështu, kështu është puna për të drejtën e studimit të vajzës së Mitrushit dhe i kërkova të interesohej. Hm!  ia brëi i ndjeri Gaqo. Shiko këtu në xhepin e këmishës sime! I shikon gjithë këto copa letre? Të gjitha kanë nga dy-tre emra. E di ti se kush mi ka dhënë? Ngrita supet. Ai vazhdoi: Kryetari!
Më thërret, më porosit me seriozitet të madh që për të drejtat e studimeve të kemi kujdes të zbatojmë të gjitha rregullat. Pastaj, kur bëj të ik, më zgjat nja dy-tri kartushka nga këto që pe ti dhe më thotë:
Shikoji dhe këto emra Sipas të gjitha rregullave. Unë, ato emra i kam atje poshtë, në listat me të tjerë. Atëherë përse mi jep kartushkat? Që ti shoh sipas të gjitha rregullave? 
E shikon se çluhet këtu? E sheh çbëhet brenda të gjitha rregullave?
Sa për emrin e asaj çupës, të them që nuk i del e drejta e studimeve?
Pse?
Lëri psetë. Sipas të gjitha rregullave, kemi porosi nga Dega e Kuadrit që të mos i dalë. Ska çtë bëj. Ika. Ku të vija?
Atëherë mu kujtua ndihma që i kishte dhënë Mitrushit, vite më parë, Fadil Paçrami. Tani ai ishte mjaft i madh, Sekretar i Komitetit të Partisë për Tiranën. Me të kish rastisur të takohesha disa herë: Në Konferencën që mbajta për Arkitekturën Moderne, në konkursin për varret e dëshmorëve në Tiranë e ndonjë rast tjetër dhe gjithmonë ishte treguar dahsamirës e përkrahës, ndonëse qëndrimet e mia nuk shkonin siaps avazit të kohës. Mora guximin dhe i shkova. Më priti pa asnjë ngurrim dhe unë, pa e zgjatur, hyra në temë. I thashë:
Po të jetonte ai, patjetër tek ju do të vinte, se skish ku të shkonte përveç se këtu. Në vend të tij erdha unë. Fjalën e kam për Mitrush Kutelin, Dhimitër Paskon. Si është puna?  tha.
Vajza e tij mbaroi gjimnazin. Me nota e sjellje është shumë e mirë, po, me çmora vesh, në seksionin e Arsimit, nuk i del e drejta e studimit. Ju lutem në emër të të atit, a mund të ndihmoni?
Menjëherë ngriti dorezën e telefonit, rrotulloi diskun e numrave dhe foli: Seksioni i Kuadrit? Jam Fadili. Si është puna me të drejtën e studimit të një vajze me emrin Atalanta Pasko?
Mbasi dëgjoi me kujdes një përgjigje të shkurtër, i tha atij që fliste në telefon:
Të lutem ma përsërit edhe njëherë, se nuk dëgjohesh mirë dhe në çast ma zgjati dorezën e telefonit e ma vuri në vesh, ku dëgjova fare qartë përgjigjen e shefit të atëhershëm të kuadrit J.K. i cili tha: 
Kemi porosi të prerë nga shoku Abdyl Këllezi që fëmijve të këtij Dhimitri Paskos të mos u japim të drejta studimi. Ia ktheva telefonin, ai e mori e pa i thënë faleminderit e përplasi receptorin me inat duke më thënë: Skam çbëj. Eshtë shumë më i madh nga unë. Ika duke menduar i inatosur e i dëshpëruar. Si ishte e mundur të funksiononte ky mekanizëm djallëzor?
Abdyl Këllezi, prej një viti a më tepër kishte ikur nga Kom. Ekz. I Tiranës, ku ishte për ca kohë kryetar, por e paskësh lënë helmin në Seksionin e Kuadrit. Për Abdylin, Mitrushi më kishte treguar se qe njohur me të që në Berat, kur punonte si specialist pranë Qeverisë Provizore e më vonë në Bankë, pas mbarimit të luftës dhe e quante të rrezikshëm.
Paskësh qenë vërtet i tillë.

----------


## Lisi

*VENDOSA TE SHKOJ NE AMERIKE*

 Vendosa te shkoj ne Amerike.
 Une nje e Culi dy.
 Une kisha shtate vjet edhe Culi gjashte.
 Une i veshur me nje kemishe pa menge, pantallona gjermmi gju. Culi, kemishe me menge.
 Qe te dy s'bathur.
 Qe te dy pa takije.
 Na kish djegur fort djelli, qe nga veshet e gjer ne thembrat e kembeve dhe kishim kembyer, asaj vere, tri lekura. Nuk di sa lekure nderon gjarpri ne mot e sa qime ujku, po neve kishim nderuar tri lekure.
 Dhe ish Korrik.
 Pa fjale se edhe ne keto lekurat e reja drizat kishin lene mjaft gjyrma, po, u pyes Zoterine t'uaj, qysh do ish e mundur ndryshe te arrish, dege me dege, ku jane folete ose te mbledhesh kumbulla ne mezhdat e arave ?
 Keshtu si ishim, ne vendosme te shkojme ne Amerike.
 Po te deshnim mund te shkonim e ne Vllahi, se per ne qe te dyja ishin ne der'e e shtepise : - ketu Vllahija, aty Amerika - po neve na u pat mbushur mendja per ne Amerike. "Vllahija u be batall qe kur doli Amerika", pat thene, dikur, Trifun-kasapi edhe neve e kishim mbajtur ment fjalet e tija.
- Vllahija ka mbetur vetem per sy-leshet qe shkojne Shengjergjit e vijne Shembitrit, thesh fshati, edhe as une, as Culi nuk ishim sy-leshe.
 Pervec kesaj :
- C'te kerkoni ne Vllahi, kur Vllahine e beri batall vete Trifun-kasapi ? - na kishin thene nuset.
 Edhe fjala e nuseve ish per ne fjale vendimtare, asaj kohe.
 Se, pata harruar t'u them qe ne fillim, qe une edhe Culi ishim te martuar, me kurore, si e desh puna.
 Nusja ime kish shtate vjet dhe i theshin Marine.
 Edhe sepse, Culi edhe une ishim bere vellezer - me gjak ne gisht, si behen vellezerit - nuset tona ishin kunata.
 Prandaj rrinim tok, ne nje shtepi me te ndara shume aty prane jazit.
 Shtepija jane ish ndertuar me gure lumi, te rradhosur ne toke njeri pas tjatrit. Kish edhe porte edhe dere, per te hyre e per te dale.
 Atje  brenda Marina ime edhe nusja e Culit benin punet e shtepise : buke prej balte te thara ne djelle mi copa qaramidhe edhe gjelle prej levezhge bostani.
 Atje prisnim e percillnim miqesine te moshes sone, dyke u pershendoshur si pershendoshen te medhenjte.
- Mir¹ ndajnate, moj nus e Cilit.
- Ose :
- Mir¹se u gjejme, moj nus¹e Culit.
- Mir¹ se ardhe, te lumte kemba, urdhero e hyre brenda.
- Ju arthcin nje mije te mirat po do shkoj, se kam djale ne djep e me qan.
 Ajo qe thesh se i qante djali  kish tete vjet.
 Dhe pastaj :
- Do-nje karte a kini marre nga te largmit, moj nus¹e Cilit ?
- Kemi marre, kemi marre, falemeshendet te gjitheve, i math e i vogel.
- Te fala paste e gezuar qe paski marre fjalen e mire.
 Dhe zonjat e shtepise u jepnin  dy pika uje ne nje cope filxhani. Kesaj i theshin kafe e raki, si pas rastit, edhe miqesija bente sikur e pinte dyke uruar.
- Sa te mire e paske goditur, moj nus¹ e Culit, per dasme e per gezim.
- Te lumte  goja, t¹u beft¹ e¹argjende.
 Dhe, kur shvilloheshin  keto ceremoni, une dhe Culi rrinim mi gur, jashte shtepise, edhe si burra qe ishim, benim sikur nuk u vinim veshin (se c¹flasin grate midis tyre s¹duhet te mbash veshin.)
 Asohere kjo Marina ime kish nje cupe qe ish cupa jone.
 Edhe kjo cupa jone ish nje dege shelgu me dy bigla ne vend te kembeve e veshur me tre gishtrinj  basme.
 Edhe dega e shelgut me dy bigla qante kur e kur, si qajne gjithe femija, kur u vjen te qajne. Marina e qortonte, po me kot, se gjer mos afronte ne gjiri, per qumesht, kjo foshnja nuk pushonte.
 Edhe kur ngjisnin  keto te gjitha une e Culi rrinim gjith mi gur e bisedonim si burrat per te tjera pune me rendesi

- Pa me ish kjo nus¹ e Cilit (Cili  jam une) nje vogelushe e bardhe si nje top debore, sy-shkruar si cudija, sa degjonja  dendur boten te flase :
Si rusp eshte  t¹i rrembesh koken e te ikesh !
 Dhe kur degjoja keto me behej nje bosh i math ne zemer se fort e desha, sa isha gati t¹a mbyll ner kafaze e ner zendane
 E desha fort, po per te thene nuk i thesha.
 E perse t¹i thesha kur ajo vete ish nusja ime ?
 Lonim bashke lodren e te medhenjeve dhe dashuroheshim  pa folur.
 Nje dashuri si prej se verteti, shkuar se verteti.
 Kur ndaheshim ndajnatave me dukej se isha i denuar te hy ne burgje. Ndjenja nje bosh te math, te math, ketu ne zemer.
 Po dendur haseshim edhe pas ndajnate, ne kroj, ku Mem¹emjere me dergonte te lahem nga pluhuri i dites. Dhe vonohesha atje gjer sa trokiste dera e dilte edhe Marina per t¹u lare. Pa rrinja i turbulluar fort dyke veshtruar Marinen qysh mirrte uje me grushte per te lare syt e saj te shkruar.
 E qysh pastaj, sbulonte  kemben, gjer lart permbi gju, edhe e vinte atje ku rrithte kroj.
 Dhe kaq te bardha ishin pulpat e Marines, atje ne uji i shkembezuar, sa me mbushej shpirti me dridhje shume e kethenja kryet, nga pjergulla, a ne yjt e qiellit, per te mos t¹a veshtruar
 Po desha, dhe desha me vrull te vonohet sa me shume.
 Dhe une desha me kot se ajo mbaronte se rrahuri ujin me duar e kembe dhe si mbaronte me thesh :
- Tashi, naten e mire.
 Edhe ikte me vrap per ne shtepi e me linte te mjeruar fort.
 E ne vrap e siper i ndrinin  kembet si debora, mbrenda ne t¹erret.
 Si mbyllej dera une vonohesha dhe pak per te degjuar zerin e kronjeve dhe pastaj kethehesha dyke fershellyer, se ish erret.
 Pa nat per nate e shihja Marinen ne enderr. Sikur dilte nga kora e vinte prane meje. Edhe kur kroji e jazi e bulkthi i shtroheshin  kenges se tyre, ne ngriheshim se bashku, ne perfytyrime pa mbarim mbi dhe e mbi ujra. Sbrisnim kur e kur mbi toke a mbi nj¹ato peme te lulezuara a neper geshtenja dhe si qendronim pak per te pire uje ne kronjt e ftohte, rifillonim fluturimet tona.
 Kjo pat qene dashurija ime pare, qe me bente kaqe te lumtur e kaq te mjere.
 Dhe pastaj nuk guxonja t¹ja tregoja.

 Nje dite nga ato ditet e shumta te asaj kohe ishim duke luar sy-mbyllur me Culin e me te tjere.
 E zura per dore Marinen dhe vrapuam te fshihemi gjekund, aty ne mulliri. Ishim te lodhur fort edhe vendi i vogel, sa nje fole shpesherije.         Rrinim prane e prane, aqe prane sa degjonja si i rrihte zemra tak-tak si trojka e mullirit. Kurre nuk kisha qene aq prane Marines dhe kurre nuk i pata ndjere sa for mund t¹i rrahe zemra. Pa era e trupit te saj te vale si era e luleve te fushes qe me bente te mbyll syte, i lumtur.
 Sa i vogel ish furiqi yne !
 Po, sa do i vogel qe ish na nxinte qe te dy : mua edhe Marinen time.
 Degjuam qe pertej nje ze qe therriste :
- Cel !Cel !
 U shtypme njeri pas tjetrit, ne folene tone.
 I ndjenja tani fijet e flokeve te arta ne fytyren time.
 Dhe morniza lumturije me zbrisnin neper trup.
 Dhe tjater zhurme, pervec zemres se Marines edhe ujit te jazit qe derdhej bosh, nuk kish.
 Doli nje kocomi, aty ne hambari  i vogel, i vogel sa nje arre. I vrau drita syte edhe, fesh-fesh, me gjith bisht, hyri prape ne vrime.
 Ngrita syte te veshtroj nje mize qe sillej mbi ne edhe hasa veshtrimin e Marines.
 Befas kjo nusja ime rrembeu fytyren ner duart e saj dhe me veshtroi drejt ner sy.
- Mos luaj !  urdheroi zeri i saj.
 Dhe une s¹lojta.
- Mbaji syte hapur !
 Dhe une i mbajta.
- Shekoj gjesend, ja, ketu brenda, ne syte tend.
- Ne syt e mij ? C¹do te ish ne syte e mij  A mos do-nje kocomi ? A do-nje mize ? A do-nje thes me kashte ?
 E lashe Marinen te veshtroje.
 Isha nje loder ner duart e saj.
 Dhe loder jam sot ne duar vashash.
- Ti ke ne sy brenda nje cupe qe lot. Dua t¹a di cila eshte ?
 Balli i Marines ish vrejtur fort. Si mali i Thate me debore, kur vijne t¹a rrethojne rete.
 Me frikesoj  zeri i saj dhe nuk lojta vendit.
 As nuk pulita syte.
 Por per te veshtruar e veshtrova edhe une drejt ne sy. Ne syte e saj te kalter e te kulluar si engjellushet e korave. Dhe ja! atje brenda pasqyrohej fytyra ime (si e kisha pare ner flluskat e ujit te liqerit e ner flluskat e sapunit).
 Marina me leshoi fytyren e foli :
- Pashe nje cupe ne syte tend. Lonte- lonte si nusk e lales e s¹dinja cila ish. Kisha frike mos ish do-nje tjater.
- Tashi me duket se jam une.
 Mua m¹u hodh zemra perpjete.
- Ti je, thashe, ti je s¹ka tjeter. E gjer ne Perendija e gjer ne mali, ti. Ja, edhe une jam ne syte tend. Kur do behem i math e do kem shume pare do martojemi me te vertet.
- Me duak ?
- Me duak, me tela, me fustan.
- Une e dua boje-qielli.
- Boje-qielli, si t¹a duash ti.
- E me doreza te bardha, pe hoje.
- Pe hoje te bardha.
- Sa me do ti mua ?
- Gjeeer ne mali e me lart, gjeeer ne gjoli.
- Edhe une gjer ne mali. Sa Nenen, e me shume !
 Ishim tari prane me prane, sa faqja ime prekte me te sajen.
 Dhe ujit rrithte me zhurme.
Dhe kocomiu hynte e dilte, aty prane hambarit.
 Dhe zemra e Marines ish  qetuar krejt
- Te pashe, te pashe !  u degjua zeri i Dimushit  jashte.
- Cape te zbardhur ne kalldrem.
- U ngritme dhe ne. Dhe dore pas dore rentme dhe hyme ne brithmen e shokeve.


 Amerika jone e asaj kohe ish aty, afer tregut, ne nje vend ku ishin  copa xhami e filxhani.
 Keto ishin  dollaret tane.
 Kur e kur bridhnim  edhe ne Amerike te Zeze, qe ish pak me tej. Ketu kish kuti te bardha e te kuqe e dy-tre gishtrinj  basme me ngjyra (se kisha cupeze e duhej veshur, mos na qeshe bota)
 Per keto vise kaqe te largeta u patme nisur nje dite vere, une nje e Culi dy.
 Shume here mundet t¹u pata nisur per Amerike e vise te tjera ne kohen e Marines, po ate te asaj dite nuk me vjen t¹a harroj kurre.
 Sbritme gjate jazit dyke mbajtur perdore nje spango te gjate ku kishim lidhur nje cope derrase. Ky ish vaporri yne i ujit.
 Se ne kishim degjuar se ne Amerike shkojet me vapor te ujit
 Marina edhe nusja e Culit e disa fqinjeri  vinin pas nesh.
 Ndarja pat qene e mallengjyeshme e me shamize ne dore, si bejne te medhenjte, kur ndahen.
- Te na shkruani karta, - foli Marina.
- Do shkruajme per dite, i thashe (asaj kohe une kisha filluar te beja karabacka ne pllake).
- Te vini shendoshe e te ketheji  shendoshe, me pare nje shoshe, foli nus e Culit.
 Dhe pastaj si te medhenjte, u pushtuam ne krahe dhe beme sikur qajme.
 E zura Culin per dore edhe sbritme nga rema.
 Nuk fliste as ay, as une.
 Mblothme me zell xhame e copa teneqeje e shume sende te tjera me vlere, per ndere te shtepise.
 Dhe kur pregatiteshim te nisemi per ne vilajet, u javitne aty perpara nesh Arapi, Durua, i Llukes edhe Verdhaniku.
 Ata te tre pertej, ne te dy ketej.
 Midis nesh uji i jazit.
- Ku do vini o Duro ? (Arapi ish me i math po ne pysnim Duron).
- Xhe-ku veme, ande poshte, - foli Arapi, po yve ?
- Ne shtepi.
- Ne xhe-ku veme per te mire, - foli Durua.
 Ndejme pastaj e me s¹thame gje : ata pertej edhe ne ketej jazit.
 Arapi, Durua edhe Verdhaniku u afruan koke me koke edhe biseduan gjesend.
 Pastaj Arapi foli :
- Po te doni i marrim dhe yve, a po doni te loni me cupat ?

----------


## Lisi

*Vendosa te shkoj ne Amerike* -pjesa e dyte



Tere  krenaria jone prej burri, e prekur kesilloj, ndjehej  e shkelur neper
kembe.
Hapa gojen e fola :
- Thoni ku do veni edhe pastaj
Biseduan qe te tre koke me koke, po c¹theshin andej jazit degjohej edhe
ketej. Na e kishin nevojen per te forcuar tarafne se te tjeret ishin zhgane
nga pese nga gjashte e me shume. S¹kishin ata Arap mi krye, po ishin te
shume.
- Po te vini, ne u rrefejme.
- Vijme.
- Kane ardhur qerret me bar ne Hani i Petros. Veme ngjeshem bar edhe pastaj
kollovitemi me qerre ne fushen e m¹at¹ane.
U zume krah per krah me Culin e folme sa folme ne vesh. Pastaj nxorra gjithe
thesaret qe kisha mbledhur ne Amerike edhe ia dhashe t¹i vendose ne vendin
qe dinim ne (ja u tregoj tani juve, po te mos i thoni Duros : ne mur te
mullirit ne qoshja, eshte nje vrime sa te futesh krahun).
Une kalove remen edhe hyra midis te tjereve.
-Prisni se ja po vjen e Culi.
Dhe si ardhi Culi u nisme qe te pese, krah per krah, me Arapne ne mes, dyke
u hedhur perpjete si keca Marsi e dyke kenduar :

Ore djal¹i Jacese,
Trim o Kapedan ;
Kur me shkon sokakute,
Hidhesh si shejtan

Nuk di si hidhej djal i Jaces, po neve si shejtan e shkuar shejtani, arok e
shkuar aroku, pelivane !
Perpara Hanit kishim qendruar, me te vertete, nja pese qerre me bar, te
ngarkuara gjer ne maje, sa dukeshin si miza qete perpara.
Binte ere lule nga te fushes.
Brenda ne plevice bari ish ngjitur gjer afer trareve.
Kish shume djem te moshes sone e me te medhenj qe ngjishnin  bar. Hyme edhe
ne edhe ia krisme lodres. Ngjiteshim ne trare, njeri pas tjatrit, edhe
hidheshim perposh, me sulm. Zireshim dore pas dore edhe lonim valle.
Ndaheshim ne tarafe, ca me Kapedan Kajon e ca me Myftara Bimbashne  edhe
nisnim luften, bam-bum ! kush ishte i mundur mbulohej me bar.
Ner ato pak reze djelli  qe hynin terthorazi levrinte tremba-tremba pluhuri
qe ngrihej se reposhmi.
Ardhi pastaj Culi qe jashte ku kish vajtur te pije uje edhe tha :
- Ore djemani, po shkojne qerret per ne fushe.
Sa te mbyllesh e te hapesh syte Hani mbeti bosh edhe qerret plot.
Disa prej nesh hypne ne rrazhnicat e qerres.
Ishin te kuq si lulja e kuqe.
Dhe trupi na ish plot me byk te ngjitur me dirse.
Na dilte sojesh nje avull i zjarrte.
Binte ere katrani nga boshtet e rrotave ?
- Aga, me merr edhe mua, - vinte do-nje i vonuar.
- Edhe mua, Aga !
- Edhe mua !
Edhe ngarkoheshin qerret me djaj te kuq. Kur niseshim per ne udhe nje
brithme gazi cante rruget, sikur ish dasma e Rogoz Beut te Tokoci Pashajt.
- Hajs, hajs !  bertisnim ne. Dhe qete nxitonin capet.
- Oha, oha ! ia priste i zoti i qerres. Dhe na kanosej te na zbrese poshte.
Po nuk na zbriste.
Dhe ne linim qete e fillonim bisedimet tona.
Kishim qene pese, tani ishim tete.
Rruga ishte plot fije bari e fije kashte.
Kur iu afruam lumit, Arapi i hodh poshte. Edhe ne pas tij.
- Ore, ne do veme te lahemi ne sofat, kush te doje le te vije.
U keputne nja tre nga qerret e tjera edhe u bashkuan me ne. Te tjeret, qe te
mos i bejne vollen Arapit, sbritne pak me tej.
Kaluam gardhin me ferra edhe u leshuam arave, permes, qe te shkurtojme udhe.
Misri e kish buken te njome, qumesht jo tjater. Edhe ish vaditur rishme. Ku
shkelme ne mbet gjyrmr e gjalle, sikur  kishin shkelur pelat e egra. Balta
ish e bute fort e sikur  ish bere qe te na perkedhele kembet.
Nuk keputme gje se e lame kur te kthehemi (se ku t¹i fshehesh ata kallepe,
kur shkon te lahesh ,) vetem Arapi, si arap qe ish, mori dy kungelleshka te
njoma, per te lojtur ne uje, ne vent te topit. Une edhe Culi keputme ca
mustaqe misri edhe rrahme t'i ngjitem ndene hunde qe te dukemi si burrat e
cinimacinit.
Kishim edhe shume gjer buze liqerit kur u degjua zeri i Arapit, si ay i
Bajram tellallit :
- Nje...dy...tri... mbetet i share kush hyn i fundit ne uje!
Pa fjale se Arapi na e kish punuar e ish nje te shtene gur perpara. Po, edhe
keshtu e shara ish e share.
U thirrme kembeve sa me te mund neper miser, neper kunguj e mbi gjerdhe. E
qe mi gjerdhe kush mi tel kush ndene tel, me te gulcuar e me shpirt ne goje,
gjer buze liqerit. Aty hith kemishen, hith pantallonat edhe bulldump! ne
uje.
Une dhe Culi kishim sveshur kemishet qe rruges, ne vrap e siper e hyme ne
uje ner te paret. Vetem e vetem mos na qeshen se mbetme te share! Ca mbetne
prapa, me kockorre e gjemba ne kembe, e ca se i zuri teli e i corri
fertel-fertel. Durua ra ne uje me gjith kemishe, Kocomiu me gjith takije,
cun i Cucit, cale-cale, me gjith kockorre e kembes.
Po puna eshte se nuk mbetne te share.
Ish kaqe i ngrohte ujet, kaqe i embel djelli i Korrikut dhe kaqe i math gazi
e zhurma sa, pernjemend, e harrova krejt Marinen time edhe shtepine prane
jazit.
U pata nisur per ne Amerike, po ja qe ne liqer ish me mire!
- Te bejme lufte! - tha dikush.
- Lufte! Lufte! - te tjeret.
Edhe zuri lufta.
Me uje, jo me zjarr si behet lufta e vertete.
Uje qe ia hithnin shoqi-shoqit, si sterkala, ne fytyre.
Dhe ne keto sterkala lonin gjithe ngjyrat e ylberit.
- Une jam Karadaku!
- Une jam Nemci!
- Une jam Cinmacini!
Edhe, Karadak-e-Nemc-e-Cinmacin-bashke e sa e sa kombe te tjere, bjere e
bot, me uje shoku-shokut, sa nuk dukej gjer ne sofat te dyte vec se shkumbe
e gjalle.
- Prite o Karadak topne e Nemces!
- Prite, Nemc, plumbin e Karadakut.
- Prite! Prite!
Hynte pastaj me kuje e buje te madhe si ariu i malit Moskovi, si i thesh
vetes Rrapi i Xhyres, e na vinte te gjithe perpara, shkumbe per shkumbe e
vale per vale, gjer sa na leshonin syte shkendija ngjyre-ngjyre.
Linim asohere luften per do-nje Arap a per do-nje Rrapi qe e kishin inatne
te forte e dilnin te clodheshim ne ane. Shtriheshim sa gjat e gjere, ne
shur.
Pa na vertitej kjo bote, me male, me kodra, si ne motne kur do dale
Qofte-largu me nje stome uje ne dore. Njeqind daulle ne veshe, njeqind pela
te egra mi krye e gjith kjo bote vertitu rotull, si pa gje te keq.
Platiteshim pastaj, dalengadale, edhe dremitnjim pak.
Kur na shtrengoje urija, Culi shkoj ne Teto-Vasa, qe e kish aty prane e na
solli buke e djathe. Buke- cerepi, kjo, e bute si pambuku. Ha e ha gjer sa
s'mbeti therrime per be.
Na digjej tani gryka per uje, po, kroji ishte larg. Ngrehu tani Cili e hyre
pertej sofatit te trete, me not te rrepte, edhe pi uje sa te duash, se
liqeri eshte plot. Ish pak si ngrohte ky uji i liqerit tone, binte era peshk
e barishta, po i kulluar si ay s'ka tjater. Edhe i embel, mjalte. Edhe i
lehte si penda, se jo me kot ish uje i rrahur ne dallge.
Dhe kesilloj, hyre e dil, bjere e ngrehu : te lodhur nga noti te kapitur nga
djelli e te dermuar nga lufta, me shkendija ne sy e daulle ne vesh, ndenjme
aty gjer afer zemres.
E kur rrinim dyke u thekur e pjekur ne shur, u degjua zeri i Arapit :
- Ore, te vine ata te kater qe jane me mua.
Hynte ketu edhe Cili edhe Culi.
U mblodhne koke-me-koke, me bark : une nje, Culi dy, Durua tre, Verdhaniku
kater edhe Arapi pese.
Arapi foli :
- Ore do tu them gjekafshe, po eshte i share ay qe rrefen. T'a dini!
- I share - thame ne.
- E t'ja marre zhaba dhise qumeshtin.
- T'ia marre.
- Iu mbyllte dera me kyc e katinare.
- Iu mbyllte.
- Mire. tashi u them : Kam pikasur ne nje vent, qe s'e di asnjeri, nje fole
laraske. Ka njezet veze. Ne jemi pese. I marrim, i ndajme nga kater per shoq
edhe i a veme kllockes te na nxjerre laraska. Njezet laraska! I rritem e di
une vete c'bejme pastaj.
- I lidhem per kembe.
- Lere ti, pa te them.
Neve na u turbullua krejt edhe ajo pak mendje qe kishim kur degjuam per
njezet laraska.
- Me bisht ?
- Ke pare ti laraske pa bisht ? A, bir, a... ku je ngrysur ?
- Mire, ne jane me bisht, i duam.
Ne qe foshnja i shekonim laraskat mi qaramidhe e mi plepa, po as ne, as guri
tone nuk i zinte. Me kot u hidhnim dhembet qe na nderroheshin e u bertisnim
:
Moj laraske,
Kembe-kaske...

ato gjithe maje plepit. E qe atje na veshtronin me perbuzje.
Tani, njezet laraska te vogla ne duar tona!
- Veme ? - pyeti Arapi
- Veme! - ne te gjithe.
- Haj, po mos na pikasin te tjeret.
U veshme tines e u mblodhem ne Luadhi.
Na u lut Kocomiu t'a marrem, po kush ndahej nga te kater laraskat e tija?
Na ra ghyrmes, gjer ne Plepi, Gagaci edhe Ogici, po ne iu leshuam me gure
edhe ata, pane c'pane, e u kethyen.
Kaluam neper mezhda e gjerdhe, dyke shkundur, ketu nje kumbull, aty nje arre
e pertej do-nje aguridhe te tharte.
Brodhem gjer petej Udhes se madhe, ne Ajazme e gjer ne Shpellen e
lakuriqeve. po folene nuk e gjetme.
- E kane marre te tjeret -  foli Arapi i zemeruar.
Edhe u betua per kete uje e per kete dhe e per shpirt te te vdekurve, se do
t'u punonte te njemije e njeqindat gjer sa t'ia japin prape laraskat, se te
tijat jane.
Me qe ishim aty shkuam ndene Gur te etheve edhe lame shenje te grisur nga
cipet e kemisheve.
U kthyem ne Ajazme e pime uje te ftohte, sa ment e shteruam. Kaqe etje
kishim!
Pikasme aty nje molle te veres , te bryllte, po na thirri dikush qe pertej e
na ra me gure. ju pergjegjme e ne me gure, po as-nje molle per be nuk
muarrme.
Ishim te lodhur fort dhe djelli me te perenduar.
Na digjej trupi si furre e Xha-Ndinit, sa na nderohej lekura.

Asohere mu kujtua mua edhe Culit se u patme nisur asaj dite per ne Amerike.
I lame shoket edhe u perzjeme me dhit e fshatit qe ktheheshin nga mali.
Une e gjeta Gjesen tone, Culi Saren : i zume per qafe edhe zbritme per ne
shtepi, ne mes te tufes.
Shtepija jone ish shkretuar krejt. Nje pjese e gureve ishin hedhur ne jaz.
As Marina aty, as Pina aty.
Na kishin pritur gjithe diten e pastaj kishin hyre neper shtepi.
E ndjeme veten fajtore.
Ishim te mjere fort, sikur kishim ngrene shprenda.
S'di kush na pat pikasur ( te jete Gagaci ? te jete Kocomiu ? te jete Laboti
?...) vendin tone ne qoshja e mullirit ku kishim fshehur thesaret.
Vendin e gjetem bosh...
Kaqe gaze e kaqe mjerime, mbrenda nje dite!
Asaj ndajnate nuk guxova te dal ne kroj per te pritur Marinen.
Kisha turp...
Nuk di ne doli edhe ajo per te lare ato pulpat e bardha e ata syte te
shkruar.
- Cilit iu mbytne gjemite me rresk - me talli motra e madhe.
- I eshte rrjepur hunda nga djelli - foli tjatra.
- I shkon sa t'i vije rradha te martohet - qeshi Nena.
- E mire-mire, ay eshte i martuar me kurore.
Dhe qeshne te gjithe.
Ata qeshne e mua me vinte te qaj.
Edhe me duket se ndjeva si me ngrohen syte. gelltita lotet e teperta edhe
lashe kaqe sa te kem zhizha te ndritura e reze te arta midis syrit e
zjarrit.
Darke nuk hengra. Me patne thene nente here te rri ne sofer e une prita te
dhjeten.
Po e dhjeta nuk ardhi.
Dhe mbeta pa buke.
Fjeta i mjeruar edhe i penduar fort.

Kur i kujtoj keto te gjitha sikur ndje edhe sot nje gur mulliri permbi
zemer.
Sikur e shoh Marinen me pulpa te bardha, me sy te shkruar dhe me ate trup te
nxehte, qe mbante ere lule-fushe, aty ndene ate pjergullen e krojt a ne
foleja jone e mullirit - e me vjen te ik e te marr malet...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Dita, 

si emri qe ke, edhe vet ndrit. Te falemnderit prap...

 :buzeqeshje:  

Une (Trimi)

----------


## lum lumi

Për fillim, një flm. për gjithë ata që bënë një punë të vyeshme me prezentimin e një pjese të veprimtarisë letrare të  Mitrush Kutelit në FORUM.

Mitrush Kuteli , padyshim, është babai i prozës moderne në letrat shqipe. Opusi i tij , në prozë e poezi, ka kohë që ështe i njohur për lexuesin kosovar. Shtepia botuese "Rilindja"  në vitet e '70-ta
e hedh në dritë vepren e tij . Pjesë nga veprimtaria e tij poetike dhe në prozë përfshihej edhe në librat shkollore për letërsinë. Në universitetin e Prishtinës, studentët e letërsisë, e kanë pasur të obliguar leximin dhe njohjen e Kutelit. Për Kutelin kanë shkruar  kritikë dhe historianë letërsie. Bile, janë mbrojtur magjisratura dhe disertacione. Poeti dhe studiusi i letërsisë Dr.Sali Bashota ka magjistruar dhe më vonë ka doktoruar për veprimtarinë poetike dhe prozën e Mitrush Kutelit

----------


## Dita

Falenderoj une Lisin tani, qe ka sjelle pjesen "Vendosa te shkoj ne Amerike" 

Dhe per te gjithe ju qe keni marre pjese ne te si lexues nje tregim tjeter shume domethenes nga Kuteli




*GJONOMADHE E GJATOLLINJ*



Ju falem, o burra të mirë, që rrini e këndoni këtë kartë. Ju falem e ju marr dorën tju pyes një fjalë e dua të më ktheni përgjigje: kini parë a skini parë, ore, trima në botë? Ama ta dini: unë sju pyes për trima sidokudo, për kokëshkretë, nga ata që si mer as kandari, as kalemi, po për trmia të vërtetë, për burra që hanë bukë veç.
Kemi parë... mund të hidhet e të thotë ndonjë që se ka marrë vesh mirë pyetjen time, që nuk e ka pleqëruar mirë punën e që ngutet tepër. 
Mirë, ta zemë se kini aprë apo ta zemë se kini dëgjuar, po urdhëroni e më thoni  me fjalë burri e jo me dëngla e me gangra-dungra, nga ato që të gërvishtin veshin: a kannë qenë këta tuajt më trima se sa ata të derës së Gjomadhëve nga Shëmërtia e sipërme?
Ja, tani më duket se zutë ta merrni vesh pyetkën time: po ju shoh se qysh shtypi e përshtypi, vrisni mendjen, varni vetullat e nuk më jepni dot përgjigje. Pa në doni të dini të vërtetën, ju them se vrisni mendjen e varni vetullat kot më kot. Unë, ore, ju flas me të drejtën e Zotit, me dorë në zemër, se ja, u thinja e sot jam nesër sjam, e sdua të shkoj matanë me një gur mulliri varur në qafë. Se kështu është gënjeshtra: gur mulliri varur në qafë. Për njatë qiell të lehtë, që na fal, e për këtë dhe të rëndë, që na mban, sdi të ketë patur ndonjë-herë trima më të fortë se sa ata të derës së Gjonomadhit! Meshkujt e kësaj dere kannë qenë njëherë e njëkohë veç botës, jo vetëm për punë shpate e punë hute, që i punonin si punon bulku parmendën e muratori çekanë e mistrinë, po edhe për mendjen e ndritur e për emërn flori që kannë patur të gjithë, ashtu siç i ka hije burrit të vërtetë. Ata se kishin vënë kurrë vdekjen në kandar, si qenë drojtur kurrë. Gjonomadhët e kishin trimërinë, si tju them unë i mjeri, gjëkafshë që nuk veçohet dot nga burri, sindozot se nuk veçohet mishi nga thoji. E kishin, them, të tyren, siç e ka zogu erën e peshku ujin.
Në sju vjen të besoni e druhi të ma thoni, urdhëroni e dëgjoni dy fjalë: në Shëmërtinë e Sipërme e në gjithë fshatrat përqark nuk mbahet mend brez pas brezi që ndonjë burrë nga dera e Gjonomadhëve të ketë vdekur dalëngadalë, në pleqëri, kur si mund më këmba e dora, kur i soset vaji i kandilit.
Jo, more, jo!
Meshkujt e Gjonomadhëve kannë rrojtur, që të gjithë, sa kohë u ka regëtirë shpirti, më këmbë e jo më gjunjë, me shpatë në dorë dhe kannë vdkeur gjithë me vdekje burri: plumb e shpatë, që është vdekja më e shkrutër e më e ëmbël nga të gjitha. Po, besa, burra të fortë kannë qenë!
Ja, ejani të ngjitemi bashkë në remën e kohës, kuk rrjedh papushim uji i jetës e i njerëzimit  se edhe ne ujë jemi e si uji shkojmë në këtë botë - e kini për të parë me sytë tuaj dëmet e kësaj dere bujëmadhe.
Sdi sa breza më parë, një Pjetër Gjonomadhi ka luftuar sa ka luftuar këtej, i ka mundur kundërshtarët e pastaj, me që skish me kë të luftonte, është ngritur e hedhur kaluar, tutje, në Frëngji, me katër djem si katër lisa mali e me njëqind e sa huta të tjerë, më të shumtët nipëri e farefis. Atje, në Frëngji: Pjetër Gjonomadhi me shokë, veshur me fustane të bardha, me tirqe të bardha, e ma kapa të bardha në kokë, me shpatë të ndritur në dorë, ka çuditur tërë botën me trimëritë që ka punuar nëpër luftra të mëdha e të vogla. Këto gjëra i ka parë vetë ,e sytë e tij mbreti i Frëngjisë. I ka parë e a mbetur gojëhapur. E si ka mbaruar lufta, ka thirrur pranë e pranë Pjetrin me shokë, i ka përqafuar, u ka dhënë nga një shpatë të artë, nga një qese me florinj për shoq e nga dhjetë qese bashkë për çdo flamur që i kishin shkulur nga dora e armikut në luftë e sipër. Po më shumë nga të gjithë e ka lëvduar e shërblyer zotin Pjetër, që ishte koka e të gjithëve. E kur është kthyer në Shëmërtinë e sipërme me lavd e pre, shumë kohë bota i ka thënë Pjetër frëngu. Më vonë, Frëngjia ka ndezur luftëra të tjera, është gjendur ngushtë dhe ka dërguar e ka thirrur Pjetrin me shokë të vejë e të luftojë. Ky ka shkuar, ka trimëruar e nuk është kthyer më. Them nuk është kthyer, po ka lënë nam të madh në bot.
Disa Gjonomadhë të tjerë, që kannë pasur në krye Gjin Gjonomadhin, janë hedhur sdi se kur në mbretërinë fusharake të Maxharit e kannë luftuar për mbretnë e atij vendi kundër mbretit të Tataristanit kokërruarit që vinte kaluar,rrëke-rrëke, me jatagn në dorë, që vriste e digjte, rrëmbente gra e fëmijë e i hiqte tutje. Ky, Gjin Gjonomadhi me shokë, ja ka prerë hovin Tataristanit, ka luftuar si burrë e ka shpëtuar nga mortja shumë gra e fëmijë. Prandaj mbreti i Maxharistanit ja ka shpërblyer nderin me nder dhe e ka mbajtur andej, në bukë të madhe. Shumë Gjonomadhë të tjerë - një Pal, një Gjon, një Pjetër (të tjerëve nuk ua mbaj mend emrat) kannë luftuar për Vojvodën e Vllahisë së Sipërme e për atë të Vllahisë së Poshtme, që ishin nga gjaku ynë, dhe këta i kannë ngritur në shkallë të lartë e i kannë mbajtur andej që ti kenë dorë të djathtë kundër atyre që deshin tu mihnin varrin. Një Gjonomadh  sdi si i thoshin: Gjergj a Kostandin  ka shkuar me nipër e shokë gjer tutje në Axhemistan e ka luftuar për mbretnë e Stambollit. Edhe ky, kur ka dëgjuar për trimëritë që ka bërë, është ngritur më këmbë, ka përpjekur duart e ka thënë: U lumtë burrave të dheut!
Në si kini dëgjuar këto e shumë të tjera të kësaj dore, që janë shumë të lashta, patjetër besoj se ja kini dëgjuar emrin Selfo Gjonomadhit e këngën që ja ka kënduar bota dy a tre breza njeriu. Ky, Selfo Gjonomadhi, ka luftuar me manxhura e me shpatë në dorë brenda në Misir me ata felahët këmishëgjetë. Atje, në Misir, ka lënë edhe eshtrat e tija, që ju zbardhën e ju tretën në rërën e valë. Njashtu duhet të kini dëgjuar për Upe Xhufkemadhë e për Bido Shëmërtinë, që kannë ndezur xheng të madh edhe e kannë tundur tërë Rumelinë, për Myrto Nishanllinë, që e kish një të shtënë e dy të vrarë, për Selfo Mustaqemadhë e për shumë burra të tjerë nga dera e Gjonomadhit, që kannë lënë nam në Janinë, në Allasonë e në gjithë mbretërinë e madhe të Turkut. Në çdo vend ku ka plasur luftë e zjarr, Gjonomadhët janë hedhur në krye të burrave, herë vetëm me shpatë, herë me karafil e manxhura, me shishane, shishopo, me dogra e martinë, me pisqollë e sdi çfarë armë; nuk i janë drojtur vdekjes. 
E pse sjanë shkruar në kartë gjithë këto trimërira? do të hidhet të pyesë ndonjë shkollar nga ata të rinjët, që e kanë mendjen vetëm nëpër kartëra, nëpër divitë e kalemë kallmri.
E kush ti shkruante, o djalosh i mirë? Në atë kohë në vendin tonë njeriu nuk lindte e nuk rronte me kartë, divit a kalem kallmri, po me shpatë e me hutë. Se po të paskeshim patur edhe njerëz të atillë, ne do të kishim sot një kartë të madhe sa fusha e Domovuzës  që në Urakë e gjer në Rrajcë e që aty gjer poshtë në Prrenjës e në Lëngajcë, të mbushur dinga me rrëfimet e trimërive të burrave tanë.
Po, vaj e vaj, të gjithë këta trima të ndjerë e derdhën gjaknë e tyre për botën, për të tjerët, ca me njërin e ca me tjetrin, bjeri ti biem e tym më tym, trimëri për trimëri...Ja, kjo ka qenë e keqja jonë..Sdoli një burrë që të thotë: Dale, ore, ku po shkoni kështu? Mblidhni mendjen e mbani dorën, mos u vrini për të huajin. Nuk doli e shkoi e vate...
E kështu, o të mirë që rrini e këndoni këtë kartë, më falni se preva fjalën, për nam e trimëri ndër të huajt, u shkallmua e u blua ajo dera e ndjerë e Gjonomadhëve të Shëmërtisë së Sipërme.
Sa u dilte pushi faqeve e sa e ndjenin veten burrë, meshkujt e kësaj dere martoheshin, që të linin prapa ndonjë hutë për tu zënë vendin e pastaj, pas dy a tri vjet, merrnin dyfegjet, ngjeshnin pisqollat e jataganët dhe i binin kryq e tërthor mbretërisë, nëpër luftra, apo hidheshin nëpër mbretërira të tjera. I ndillte, bre, kjo e uruar vdekje në vende të largëta, me shpatë në dorë, sikur të paskej qenë mjaltë, jo vdekje.
Po sado shumë trima që kannë hequr e bluar vendet e largëta, prapëseprapë më shumë ka ngrënë gjaku që ka patur dera Gjonomadhëve të Shëmërtisë së Sipërme me derën e Gjatollinjëve të Shëmërtisë së Rëposhme. Gjaku u ndez sdi se si e sdi se kur për një çupë edhe pastaj, bjeri ti biem, vrini të vritemi, mbajti shumë breza gjersa Gjonomadhët e Gjatollinjtë ju afruan buzës së varrit e ment ju shua fara të dyja palëve. Sepse e vërteta është e vërtetë: as Gjatollinjtë nuk binin më poshtë nga trimëria. Derë më e re, afër menç, po më e shtuar se sa ajo e Gjonomadhëve. Po ti merrje kokë për kokë binin nëntë me një. Mirëpo Gjonomadhët kishin nam të madh e shumë miqësira, se ishin derë e vjetër, kështu që katundari vinte pothuaj pat e pat.
Ehej, o të mirë, të paskeshit qënë atyre maleve të larta e të paskeshit parë kur ndizej dyfegu midis Gjonomadhëve e Gjatollinjve! Dilnin gjithë këta burra  me vëllezër e djema, me nipër e stërnipër, me miq e miq të miqve, me numëri e krushqi, me të afërm e të largët, që i kishin ngrënë bukën e krypën njëri tjetrit, e sa të tjerë - dilnin, them, gjithë këta burra me armë në dorë e zinin majat e shkrepat, qafat e grykat, kronjtë e përrenjtë e ja lëshonin soqi-shoqit flakën mes për mes: vriteshin, priteshin. Gjëmonte gjithë vendi nga krismat e dyfegjeve grykëgjetë, mjegullohej nga tymi i barutit, që nuk e kursente as njëra palë, as tjetra. E nuk shtinin kot se koti, në erë, po në mish të gjallë, vetëm në mish të gjallë. Edhe sa shpejt i mbushnin dyfegjet me barut e plumb, sa shpejt i ngjishnin zhap e zhap, me harbi, sa shpejt e vinin azgotin atje ku duhej, sa shpejt e merrnin shenjën dhe e shkrehnin dyfegnë! Nuk hanin e nuk pinin, nuk mbështeteshin në ndonjë gur a dru për të marrë një sy gjumë, po vetëm luftonin. Shpesh, ditën apo natën, njëra palë përpiqej të kaptonte ndonjë kreshtë a ndonjë qafë mali e ti dilte krahut palës tjetër. Dhe atëherë - hej, hej!  sa njerëz mbeteshin të nderë, pa shpirt, gërxheve e brinjëve, sepse dyfegu sbën shaka: vret.
Po, fundja, burrat mërziteshin së luftuari me dyfegje të gjetë. Larg e larg, e me pisqolla, afër a fër. Edhe, papritur, dilte ndonjë e thërriste me të madhe: - Heeej, dëgjoni! Kush i thotë vetes burrë le të dalë këtu, në shesh të burrave që të pritemi me shpatë!  Këtu më ke! ja kthente tjetri, që matanë. Aty për aty linin pritat e dilnin këta burra fustanebardhë, me shpatë në dorë, bënin përpara, afroheshin e luftonin vetë për vetë, në sytë e të dy palëve, gjersa njëri apo të dy shembeshin poshtë të mbytur në gjak. Pastaj bënin përpara dy nga dy, tre nga tre, pesë nga pesë e priteshin shoq me shoq, kurse të tjerët rrinin e shikonin, u jepnin zemër me fjalë njerëzve të tyre.
Lufta e gjaku smbante pak, po javë e muaj të tërë, hop këtu e hop përtej, mal më mal e breg më breg, kur njëra anë më e fortë e kur tjetra. Atëhere mbylleshin gjithë udhët e gjithë shtigjet. Ata që smerrnin anë as nga njëra palë e as nga tjetra rrinin brenda në shtëpi, që të mos i zinte ndonjë plumb i ftohtë. Karvanët e nisur ndërronin udhën a ktheheshin prapë; ujqit e arinjtë tuliteshin nëpër strofka.
Luftë, kjo!
Luftonte Gjonomadhi me Gjatollinë, si mbret me mbret.
Edhe mbushej vendi me të vrarë të pa kallur në varr e me të plagosur. Të plagosurit vuanin shumë, se u ftoheshin plagët, po nuk rënkonin që të mos gëzohej armiku e të mos i thyhej zemra e mikut. Ata që shkonin ti ngrinin mbeteshin shtrirë në vend. E sa më shumë zgjatte lufta, aq më fort ndizej gjaku e mëria, aq mëshumë shtoheshin të vrarët brinjëve, gërxheve, shkrepave, sepse burrat hidheshin si të verbër në krahët e vdekjes.
 E kur shikonte kaq burra të nderë pa frymë, hynte në mes ndonjë shpirtmirë, i paanë, sidmos Rushan Aga Muzaka apo Hodo Selmani, ose që të dy bashkë, mundoheshin të platitnin gajkrat, me fjalë të buta, edhe e ujdisnin punën që të pushonte huta e shpata ca ditë, ca javë e ca muaj, gjersa të kalleshin të vrarët në varr, të hiqeshin të plagosurit, të lidheshin e të shëroheshin plagët, të mblidhej bereqeti e të nxirrej gjëja e gjallë në kullotë a të vozitnin udhëtarët nga një anë tek tjetra. Po kur nuk e prisje, si ajo rrufeja në të kthjellët, plaste prapë xhengu, buçisnin grykat, tymosnin shkrepat dhe hapeshin varre të reja.
Mirëpo qëllonte që në mes të zjarrit e të luftës vinte ndonjë tabor i madh i turkut, që donte të ante udhë e të shkonte tutje, në punë të tij. Atëherë kumandari  mylazim, miralla, pasha a sdi çfarë - u dërgonte urdhër të dy palëve: - Ore, shuani zjarrin, hapni udhë të shkoj e pastaj bëni çtë doni, vrituni gjersa të shuhi të gjithë! Fjala ishte aq e vrazhdë, sa që të dy palët  Gjonomadhë e Gjatollinj  merreshin vesh fët e fët njëri me tjetrin, me të fërshëllyer e të thirrur a me lajmës, pushonin luftën midis tyre, bashkoheshin e zinin vend krah për krah, ja kthenin hutën turkut: e gërmonin, e shuanin, i merrnin armët. Pastaj e nisnin prapë, shoq me shoq...
E, që ta dini sa e madhe ishte mëria, duhet ta dini se qëllonte që të dy palët ta ndiqnin njëri-tjetrin, me luftë, gjer tutje në Grekëri, në Rumeli e sdi se ku, edhe atje vriteshin e priteshin si deshin vetë e sa deshin vetë e sguxonte njeri tu mbante dorën.
Po gjëra të këtilla qëllonin vetëm rrallë e tek, sepse kur gjendeshin larg vendit, sikush shikonte punën e vet e nuk e ngiste hasmin. Bile kish ndodhur rasti që ta ndihnin shoqi shoqin në luftë me të huajin. Kështu, rrëfejnë se ai Selfo Mustaqeziu, që zumë në gojë aty më parë, me tetëdhjetë e ca huta është hedhur e i ka marrë krahun Nure Gjatolliut, të cilin e kish qarkuar armiku në atë Grekëri të shkretë e e mbante si në kllapë, pa bukë, pa ujë. I mori krahun, e theu të huajin dhe e çliroi Gjatollinë nga çargu i vdekjes.
O selfo, i thanë ca burrë, çpate që i dole zot hasmit? Ti je në gjak me derën e Gjatollinjve.  Ke të drejtë: unë jam në gjak me atë derë, po nuk dua ti ha hakën. Hasmi im është trim, burrë. Prandaj nuk desha që ti vejë fir trimëria për bukë e ujë, në dhé të huaj. Ne vritemi shoq me shoq, se ashtu na ka vajtur filli, po sduam të na vrasë i huaji. Ja, kështu! Në dhe të huaj sjemi hasëm, po vëllezër, se flasim një gjuhë.
Edhe atje tej, në Grekëri, Gjatollinj e Gjonomadhë bashkë, me Nuren e Selfos në krye, duke shkelur mbi kufomat e armikut të thyer, u pushtuan e u puthën si vëllezër, hëngrën e pinë bashkë dhe e lidhën besën që të harrojnë të shkuarat e të shuajnë gërnjën e vjetër. Kjo lidhje mbajti njëzet e ca vjet. Të dy fiset ju vunë punës, rritën kopera të reja, mbushën hambaret me drithë, ndërtuan shtëpi të reja, u shtuan e u forcuan, gjersa mbyllën sytë krerët e pastaj, sdi se qysh e sdi përse (thonë se në këtë punë ka patur gisht valiu i Manastirit, që ua shtiu ujët nën rrogoz), plasi përsëri dyfegu, më fort se qëmoti, u bë urgji e madhe.
Gjak sot gjak nesër, varr sot varr nesër, ja, së fundi, ardhi çasti i lig e nuk mbeti nga dera e Gjonomadhëve veçse një mashkull, po edhe ky ishte djalë i ri, i njomë. I thoshin Sefedin, ish tetëmbëdhjetë vjeç, mbante dy nuse (se desh të bënte djema që të linte huta prapa) e nuk i trembej syri as nga mbreti as nga hasmi. Gishti e syri i tij bënin çudira, se e kish trashëgim nga gjyshstërgjyshi të shtinte një e të vriste dy. Edhe kur Gjatollinjtë hidhnin rromuze poshtë e lart, duke thënë se i kish edhe buzët me qumësht e nuk mund të matej me ta, Sefedini dërgoi nja katër a pesë në botën tjetër, që ti bënte të fala babait e betohej se nuk do të shkelte të njëzetat përpara se ti shuante gjithë Gjatollinjtë. Po as këta sflitnin: e ndiqnin këmba këmbës e nuk e shtinin dot në çarg, se ishte fnok i madh, syshqiponjë, këmbëlehtë. Ata e qarkonin, ai u dilte prapa krahëve e ua shkrepte; ata i ngrinin prinin në shteg, ai u dilte tutje, në një shkrep, e qqë atje: zhgëdau! Me martinë, i bënte kopan. Të nuhaturin e kish më të fortë se të langoit; vendin e dinte me pëllëmbë. Binte në dyfeg, vriste, plagoste e hiqej shpejt, ku nuk ta priste mendja. Një herë u bë si i vrarë, nën gunë. Ata të tjerët ja bënë gunën shoshë, me plumba, pastaj ju afruan ngadalë, dhe, kur se prisnin, Sefedini ua shkrepi që prapa një lisi të shembur, i griu. Dy herë e vunë në kllapë, po mbetën nderë lëndinave, si levere, gjersa ardhën i ngritën shokët, me trira, pa armë. Çuditej një botë e tërë: çnjeri paska qënë ky? Sefedini e linte të çuditej e shikonte punën. Për një shterpar që i vranë, nga inati, sepse thoshnin që kish qenë në kallauz, vrau dy të parë nga dera e Gjatollinjve, ky desh me këmborë, siç u thesh bota. Ndajnata e zinte në shtëpi, mëngjezi në qafë të malit: dreka në stan të pëllejave, darka mbi luadhet e Gjatollinjve, mun pranë shtëpisë. Ky është nishan!  thoshin njerëzit.  Ecën e si dëgjohet çapi, shkel e sle gjurmë. E kur nuk e pret të del në brinjë. Atëhere Gjatollinjtë e ndryshuan tropon: u shpërndanë në të katër anët: po se zumë këtu do ta zemë andej, se ska se si të bëhet zog me krahë. Atë desh edhe Sefedini: të përhapeshin, të holloheshin, që ti grinte një nga një. Mirëpo miqësia thosh ndryshe: shtamba shkon shumë herë për ujë gjersa thyhet. Vanë i thanë Sefedinit që të mbyllej brenda ca kohë, gjresa ti lindte ndonjë mahskull, Sefedini dëgjoi, tha peqe e bëri sikur u mbyll në shtëpi, prapa mazgajve. Tha dhe e hapi fjalën anembanë, që ta merrte vesh edhe hasmi. Ky besoi e sbesoi dhe, me të besuar e pa të besuar, e humbi toruan. Këtë desh Sefedini dhe i ra ku se priste.
E ja një ditë - në pranverë, kur sapo kish lëshuar fletë lisi  ranë ca dyfegje lart, mbi fshat.
Pesë Gjatollinj, të gjithë burra të regjur, me mustaqe të gjata, kishin ndezur luftë me Sefedin Gjonomadhë ne Guri i Üjetërkalit. Ata pesë, ky fill i vetëm. Gjatollinjtë kishin zënë pusi edhe, siç e dini, pusia të vret, sado, i fortë qofsh. Që në batare të parë, Sefedini mori dy plagë: një në ije e një më lart, në brinjë, dhe u unj poshtë. Gjatollinjtë thanë se ishte vrarë e u turrën, yrrja! ti marrin armët. Mirëpo Gjonomadhët sjanë nga ata që i lëshojnë armët me një e dy, sa kohë që u regëtin shpirti, se edhe të plagosur dinë ta punojnë dyfegnë Punoi e punoi ky dyfegu i Sefedinit gjersa tre Gjatollinj mbetnë shtrirë në rrah, sa të gjatë të gjerë. Lufta shkoi më tej, dy me një. Dhe ja, Sefedini ja futi njërit Gjatolli plumbin në grykë të dyfegut, ja vulosi. Mbetën tani vetëm dy dyfegje që punonin e i përgjigjeshin njëri tjetrit: një dyfeg Gjonomdahi e një dyfeg Gjatolliu.
-Dil sheshit, në je burrë!  i thirri Sefedinit ay Gjatolliu me dyfeg të vulosur e u ngrit më këmbë me gjashtore në dorë.  Dil sheshit ta bëjmë flakë me flakë!
Burrë burrë, po edhe plagët plagë...Dhembin, të shkretat, rrjedhin gjak. Sefedini i harroi plagët e bëri të ngrihet, po në atë çast i ranë dy plumba, që e muar mes për mes: një plumb martine e një plumb gjashtore.
Ra i vdekur.
Kur dëgjoi bota, përpoqi duart me gjëmë e tha: Medet, u mbyll dera e Gjonomadhit!
Trim o Sefedin, çe ka qarë e vajtuar gjyshja, ditën e parë! Vetëm të parën, jo të dytën e të tretën. Se, duke ndenjur e mekur, leshlëshuar me kokën në ashmak të vatrës, ju shti si në ëndërr  ama ëndër nga ato me sy hapur  Sefedini vetë me katë plagë me gjak të mpiksur. I tha: Ardha të të marr dorën, zonja gjyshe. Të të marr dorën e të të falem. Gjaknë tim e kam marrë vetë: kam vrarë dhjetë e kam plagosur tre. Mos më qani, se kur më qani mua më dhembin plagët... Si thua kështu, Sefedini u unj, i mori dorën e djathtë, e puthi me buzë, e ngriti në ballë. Nurija, tha, do të lindë një djalë. Këtij djali do ti vini emrin tim. Si të rritet,  thoni të dalë lart, ne guri i Pjetërkalit, të luftojë e tja marrë hasmit dyfegnë tim, se më vjen rëndë nga shokët që kam këtu: të gjithë e dinë se dyfegnë tim e mban Selma Gjatolliu.
Atëhere Hanko Dudija kërceu më këmbë e u bëri emër nuseve të pushonin gjëmën e vajin:
-Dhjetë burra shtriu përdhe një djalë i ri, Sefedini zogu i malit. Gjaknë do tja marrë i biri. Që sot ska më zi e vaj në shtëpi tonë. 
Nuk shkuan as tre muaj, ndërsa Gjatollinjtë vozitinin pa drojtje mes për mes Shëmërtisë së Sipërme, tundu e shkundu, me armët e Sefedinit në krah e në brez, brenda në shtëpinë e vjetër të Gjonomadhit shkrepi një shkëndijë e re: lindi një foshnjë.
-Gur!  thirri zonja e madhe, që e priti stërnipin në pëqi.
-Gur, na rruat!  thirri nusja e parë, që kish dy çupa dhe vetë ishte në të shtatat.
-Gur ...  murmuriti lehoneja me zë të qarë.  Gur, shpirt i nënës, e ska kush të zbrazë një dyfeg, që ta dijë gjithë fshati se na u ndes prapë zjarri në vatër.
-Hesht, nuse bijë, mos qaj, se dyfegnë e zbraz unë vetë për djalin!  thirri zonja e madhe; e mbështolli foshnjën në pelena, ja la në pëqi nuses së parë, rrëmbeu një dyfeg të mbushur, nga ata që ishin varur në peronat, e nxorri grykën ne mazgalli edhe e zbrazi dang e dang, tri herë.
U gëzua gjithë miqësia, afër e larg.
Djalit ja vunë emrin e tet: Sefedin.
Zonja e madhe, stërgjyshja, harroi sëmundjet e pleqërinë, u krekua, u përtëri si mënjolla, ngriti kokën lart, si qëmoti. Natën e të tretave vuri djepin në këndin e djathtë, të burrave, e qerthulloi me dega lisi të njomë, i vuri një dyfeg në krye, një pisqollë, një shptaë, vezme.
-Burrë u bëfsh, trim u bëfsh e gjaknë mos e harrofsh kurrë!
Që kur ish foshnjë, Sefedin Sefedini prekte me gishtërinjtë e tij të njomë llozin e ftohtë të dyfegut, e përkëdhelte. Në motin e gjashtë, kur e kish édhe krahërorin plot me rupa argjëndi njëri mbi tjetrin, si ato luspat e peshkut, zbrazi dyfeknë e parë nga dritarja. Ky defeg sishte as karafil, as manxhura, as martinë e as dogra, po manxer tringo i ri, që merrte brenda një krehër me pesë fyshekë. Manxeri ishte i shtrenjtë - njëzet lira folri njëra mbi tjetrën. Edhe fyshekët ishin të shtrenjtë. Po zonja e madhe nuk kursente asgjë: e mësonte Sefedinin të merrte në shenjë. Ajo mbush, ay zbraz; ajo mbush përsëri, ai zbraz përsëri, gjersa dora nuk i dridhej fare e syri nuk gabonte. Fluturonte lart petriti, laraska a korbi e plaka thosh:
-Bir, ja një Gjatolli!
Dhe pa mbaruar mirë fjalën, Gjatolliu këputej e binte poshtë sikur e thëthinte gremina.
Herë zonja e madhe, herë nëna e herë gjithë Shëmërtia këndonin trimëritë e Gjonomadhëve; Sefedini i dëgjonte i menduar, i vrënjtur. A dinte vallë se ai ishte Gjonomadhi i fundit i gjithë këtyre brezave bujëmëdha? Domosdo e dinte. Ky ishte ushqimi i përditshëm që merrte shpirti i tij.
Zonja e madhe priste të rritej edhe ca, ta martonte edhe pastaj, pas martese, ta niste që tja bënte forra luftës me Gjatollinjtë. Sepse zonja e madhe ngulte këmbë e nuk donte të ndahej nga kjo botë para se ta ngopte shpirtin: të dëgjonte se stërnipi kish lidhur fillin e jetës së tij me atë të gjyshstërgjyshërve, se kish marrë gjakun, se armiku kalbej në varr e se shtëpia e këtij ishte veshur në zi. Po e para nga të parat: martesa.
Kështu donte zonja e madhe, po puna doli ndryshe. 
Një ndajnatë, aty nga zemra, ranë ca dyfegje lart mbi fshat, ne Guri i Pjetërkalit. Bile njerëzit i njohën pas krismës:
Ky është manxeri i Sefedinit! Ndofta gjaun ndonjë egërsirë.
Po nuk ish egërsirë, sepse pas pak u dëgjua një dogra.
Kjo është dograja e Sefedin Gjonomadhit që e mban Selman Gjatolliu. Po pse spërgjigjet manliheri i Nures? Nurja e Selmani sndaheshin kurrë.
Mbajtën vesh e pritën. Krisi përsëri tri a katër herë rresht manxeri i Sefedinit. Dograja su përgjegj më. Heshtje. Nuk shkoi shumë - ja, sa të dredhësh e të pish një cigare duhan  dhe zbardhi në ata gurë të zinj fustanja e Sefedin Sefedinit. Zbardhi, zbriti e shkoi mespërmes Shëmërtisë së Sipërme me tre dyfegje: dy krahut e një në dorë, me tre kollanë fyshekë të ngjeshur kryq e tërthor, me tri kobure në silahe. Kaq? Jo, Sefedin Sefedini mbante varur në kraharor edhe tre qostekë argjendi, me pafta të mëdha, si mburoja. Njëri ishte i tija, tjetri ishte i Selmanit. E panë me sytë e tyre të gjithë ata që ishin mbledhur e rrinin për fjalë e kuvend në hajat të xhamisë. E panë, i kthyen tunjatjetën e thanë me vete:
Vajti haka ne i zoti. Gjonomadhi Gjonomadh mbetet.
Dardha nën dardhë bie.
I lumtë njajo dorë!
Edhe kur u ngjit bota lart, ne guri i Pjetërkalit, gjeti Nure Gjatollinë të vrarë në gjithë atë vend që ku e kishin ngritur katërmbëdhjetë vjet më parë Sefedin Gjonomadhë, tanë e Sefedin Sefedinit. Pakëz më tej ish shtrirë Selman Gjatolliu me një plumb në ballë.
Hajde, dorë Gjonomadhi, hajde!
Mënon, duron, po sharron...
Pa kur ma pa zonja e madhe dogranë e të nipit, të Sefedinit, ma mori në krahë, ma puthi, sikur të paskej puthur të nipnë e ma lau me lot, ma fshiu me cullufet e bardha të kokës. Me cullufet, ore! Se katërmbëdhjetë vjet kish pritur ajo të merrte prapë dyfegnë e të birt të të birt! Katërmbëdhjetë vjet në hi të vatrës, kryeunjur, pa gëzime. E shponin në zemër, si tryelë, gozhdat e opingave të Gjatollinjve, që shkonin e vinin aty, mbi udhë, me armët e Sefedinit në sup. 
Priti shumë, po nuk priti kot. 
Ja, stërnipi, ja shkuli gozhdën nga zemra: vrau krerët e fisit të Gjatollinjve.
U gëzua gjithë miqësia anembanë, afër e larg.
Me tu platitur vala e parë e gëzimit, stërgjyshja i tha:
-Bir, zgjidh e merr një nuse a dy, cilat të të dojë zemra, se dua të bëjmë dasma. Në sdo të zgjedhësh vetë, lermë mua të të zgjedh.
-Të puth këmbë e dorë, nënë e madhe: martsën ta lemë për më tutje. Gjer tani smë ka pjekur ylli me asnjë.
Zonja e madhe u pikëllua:
-Në sdo martesë, mbyllu brenda, se ata emërshuarit duan të të vrasin. Ti kanë zënë të gjitha pusitë. Ca të tjerë vijnë vërdallë.
Sefedini qeshi:
-A ke parë, zonjë e madhe, mashkull Gjonomadhi të mbyllet brenda, si gratë?
Zonja e madhe u zu ngushtë.
-Jo, bir, skam parë. Po atëhere si do tja bëjmë? Mos dhëntë i sipërmi të na shuhet kandili, që mezi na u ndez! Plumbi shpon mish të gjallë...
Plaka ra në të thella: e hodhi e priti me mendje, dha e mori natën e ditën, pastaj tha:
-Sefedin, bir: ti je mashkulli i vetëm i derës  u shtofsh e u bëfsh njëqind oxhakë! Në sdo të martohesh e as të mbyllesh brenda, merr dyfegnë e ndonjë shok të besës e shko larg, në Gegëri. Atje dera jonë ka shumë miq. Pas motmoti, jo më vonë, kthehu të bëjmë dy a tri dasma njërën pas tjetrës. Nuset ja zgjidhi vetë, ja ti zgjedh unë. 
Sefedin Sefedini i mori dorën zonjës së madhe, i mori dorën nënës e shembrës së kësaj, që e donte si sytë e ballit, puthi motrat e u nis pa lindur dielli. Jashtë e priste një shok i besës, mik me kokë i derës së Gjonomadhëve. Dy të tjerë, që kishin qëruar udhën, prisnin më tutje. Fërshëllyen, muar përgjigje, u nisnë. Vetëm katër veta, Sefedini nuk ktheu kokën që të shikonte shtëpinë që mbeti prapa majë një magulli. Nuk e ktheu, sepse i himbsej shumë. Dhe psherëtiu. Përse? Ju kujtua se në kohërat e para Gjonomadhët dilnin nëpër botë me njëqind e ca dyfegje...

----------


## Dita

*(vazhdimi)*


Andej, në Gegëri, miqtë dhe miqtë e miqve e pritën kudo krahëhapur. Mirëpo, koha ishte shumë e turbullt. Zjente dyfegu në të katër anët. Si mund të rrinte duarkryq në mes të kësaj bote, ai, djalë i njomë, po zemërfortë, që e kish zbrazur kaqë herë dyfegnë? Pra bëri ashtu siç bënë miqtë dhe miqtë e miqve: u hodh vorbull më vorbull, luftë më luftë. Së pari i ktheu dyfegnë Trukut kur ky donte të shkelte Dibrën. Pastaj ju dëgjua emri në të dy Dibrat, ju dëgjua në Kosovë e brenda në Shkup, ku kosovarët trupgjatë e plisbardhë thanë përpara gjithë botës  me britmë e pushkë - se janë shqiptarë dhe duan që vendi i tyre të jetë Shqipëri, si qëmoti. Pastaj krisi lufta me të katër kralet, vendi u mbush flakë e zjarr. Dhe kështu, luftë pas lufte, u gjend, sdi se si, në Shkodër, në mes të redifëve të Esat Pashës, dhe i vuri dyfegnë Nikoll Popit  siç i thoshin asohere knjaz Nikollës së Karadakut, që sngopej me tokat që kish rrëmyber e donte të gllabëronte toka të tjera të vendit tonë - nuk e la të bënte këmbë këtej. Mirëpo Nikoll popi u bashkua me kralin e Sërbit e zuri të godasë me topa të mëdhenj, dërgoi mizëri njerëzish me mitralozë të ngrehur më tri këmbë. Ftohtë. Dëborë. Sefedini nuk luftonte dot si shumë të tjerë, futur në gropë. Jo, dilte e luftonte sheshit, siç kishin luftuar të partë e tij. Po kujt ti binte? Ata me opinga derri qëllonin nga larg me top. Mori dy plagë e humbi një nga të tre shokët. E shpunë në Dibër, gjersa ti mbylleshin plagët. E me tju mbyllur u hosh prapë në luftë, sepe krali i Sërbit kish shkelur Dibrën, kish vënë zjarr anembanë, kish çnderuar, kish vrarë. Sefedinit ju ndez gjaku. U ngrit krah për krah me dibranët dhe i vuri dyfegnë katraveshit me opinga derri, e nxori nga të dy Dibrat, e ndoqi gjer në Gostivar e në tEtovë, ju afrua përsëri Shkupit të Isa Boletinit. Luftonte, shikonte e çuditej: përkrah kish jo vetëm miqtë e tij, po edhe armiqtë e miqve të tij. Njerëzit kishin lënë mënjanë mëritë e vjetra, gjakrat e vjetra dhe ishin bashkuar të gjithë kundra të huajit që shkelte e çnderonte vendin. Nisën ti lindnin mendime e dëshira të reja më të forta se sa ato të luftrave që ksihin bërë fisi i tij me atë të Gjatollinjve. Por këto dëshira ishin edhe mjaft të mjegullta, të turbullta, - ashtu siç ishte edhe koha e ahershme. Sidoqoftë, i dhembi shumë kur dëgjoi se Esat Pasha ish shitur e hequr nga Shkodra e i kish hapur udhë Nikollës...
Dhe përsëri turbullira. Kur ju kujtua porosia e zonjës së madhe, tërë vendi ynë ish bërë copë-sopë: e kishin shkelur e djegur të katër kralet e vegjël e katër nga ata të mëdhnjtë: Austria një, Gjermani dy, Italia tre, Frengu katër. Po njerëzit çbënin? Ishin ndarë e përçarë. Shumë kishin vrarë kralët e vegjël e të mëdhenj, shumë të tjerë i kishin shkulur nga vendi e hequr tutje, syrgjyn, që vendi të mbetej hambull, lëndinë. Dhe kudo të hidhje sytë nuk shihje veçse vdekje, sëmundje, skamje.
Tani Sefedini ish rrahur me vaj e me uthull, kish hyrë në moshën e burrërisë. Trupi i tij kish shumë plagë të mbyllura, po shpirti i tij kish një plagë shumë të madhe të hapur, të përgjakur. Kish harruar fshatin e shtëpinë...
Dhe ja, një ditë, në atë mëngë të vendit, në Shëmërti, sosi një togë e një tabori të Esat Pashës. Ky tabor hante bukën e Frëngut e luftonte përkrah frëngut kundër memces, brenda në Shqipëri. Njerëzit ishin veshur me rroba shajaku bojë vaji, si në të gjelbër, ashtu siç ishin veshur algjerianët, marokanët, tunisianët dhe ushtëri të tjera që kish sjellë Frëngu në vendin tonë. Këta mbanin feste të gjata, të kuqe, me hënëzë mbi ballë; esatistët mbanin qeleshe të bardha, herë me hënëzë e herë me shqiponjë. Toga e taborit të Esat Pashës kish kumanar Sefedin Sefedinin nga dera e Gjonomadhit.
Po çështë kjo turbullirë?  do të thuash zotrote. Pardje në Dibër e në shkup kundër Turkut; dje në Shkodër kundrë Karadakut e në Dibër kundër Sërbit; sot me Esat Pashën, që kish qenë herë mik i Turkut e herë mik i Karadakut e i Sërbit... Fjalën e the mirë, o këndonjës: tamam turbullirë. Po, trubullirë e madhe në gjithë vendin, turbullirë e madhe në shpirtin e shumë njerëzve. Këtë turbullirë na e sillte ajo e keqja e madhe she de skishim dritë.
Po më falni, se dua ta lish përsëri fillin e rrëfimit, ashtu siç ka qenë, ashtu siç ka ndodhur. Thashë: toga e esatistëve kish në krye Sefedin Sefedin Gjonomadhin, që kish nisur të fliste nëpër hundë e me fjalë të shkurtëra, të prera. Toga këndonte një këngë që e kish sjellë me vete nga Shqipëria e Mesme:

Esat Pasha gropa-gropa,
Karadaku lufton me topa..

Bashkë me togën këndonte edhe vetë Sefedini, duke ngritur lart e më lart zërin. 
Thirri e këndoi gjer brenda në fshat. Aty skëndoi më, nuk thirri më. Zonja e madhe, stërgjyshja, kish mbyllur sytë e kish shkuar tek të shumtët. Me ankth kish rrojtur, me ankth kish vdekur. Se sështë punë e vogël të presësh sosjen kur di se jeta e fisit tënd është e lidhur me një fill të hollë dhe nuk di as se ku gjendet ky fill. Nëna me shemrën ishin në shtëpi. Të mplakura para kohe, me një vajzë të vogël, të motrën e Sefedinit, që kish lindur dy muaj pas tij. Dy të tjerat ishin martuar. Gjënë e gjallë e kishin grabitur të huajt, që kishin shkuar nëpër fshat si ujqit. Ato të dyja, nëna e shemra, punonin vetë tokën. Gjatollinjtë keq e më keq. Lufta, zia, sëmundjet i kishin sheshuar barabar me dhenë. Dhe kish shumë shtëpi të djegura në të dy Shëmërtitë, të Sipërm e të Rëposhmen.
Sefedinit iu duk sikur jeta ishte përmbysur. Kudo njerëz të brengosur, të urtuar. Prisnin me zemër në dorë të korrat e reja.
I ra rreth e qark fshatit, që i dukej i rrëgjuar, i zvogëluar, i shëmtuar, me ato gërmadhat e tij të shumta. Ujët e kronjve të ftohtë i dukej i pështirë. Mezhdat e arave kishin mebutr pa hije, se pemët i kishin brejtur kuajt e mushkat e frëngut e ishin tharë. Njerëzit e shikonin si të huaj. Dhe me të vërtetë ishte si i huaj. 
Shokët e togës sdinin gjëra të tilla, që do ti ndjenin vetëm kur do të ktheheshin nëpër fshatrat e tyre, prandaj hë për hë hanin pilafin e frëngut me mish dashi Australie ose mish deveje Misiri dhe ja thoshim këngës:

Ee-sat Paa-sha groo-pa grooo-pa,
Ka-raa-daa-ku luu-fton me tooo-pa,
O sjaaan too-pat e Karadakut...

Vendasit shikonin e dëgjonin të habitur. Kënga as i ngrohte, as i ftohte. Njerëzit me rroba bojë vaji, të ngarkuar me kollanë e vezme fyshekësh, me bomba të varura në bel, me kobure në këllëfë drejtpërdrejt në kollan a në rryp apo të futura në këllëfë e të varura në të mëngjër, që flisnin shqip, po si nëpër hundë, duke i këputur fjalët përpara se ti mbaronin, u dukeshin sikur kishin ardhur nga një botë tjetër. Ama armët ua shikonin me zili. Domodo: manxeri e manliheri kishin dalë sheshit, dograja e martina ishin futur hatujve.
Kumandar Sefedin Sefedini bëri emër të këndohej një këngë tjetër, ajo e katër kraleve. Dhe njerëzit e tij kënduan:

Katër krale nisën lu-
Nisën luftë me Turkin.
Dun me hap rrugë në Shkodër,
Dun me da të mjerën Shqipëni.

Vendasit mbanin vesh e dëgjonin. Dëgjonin dhe kuptonin, sepse ish fjala për Shqipëri. Dhe kënga ishte e mallëngjyeshme, si më të qarë.
-Kumanar  i tha Sefedinit një nga të tijtë - kan ardh shumë burra e dun pushkë, dun me u shkruejt.
Dhe kjo ishte e vërtetë. Shumë vendas donin të hynin në bukë të Frëngut kundër Nemcit. Çështë e drejta, atyre su bëhej vonë për Frëngun e Frëngoren e tij, për Nemcin e Nemcoren, për djallin e djalloren që, thoshin, le ti nxirrnin sytë njëri-tjetrit e le ti hiqnin për peri. Ata donin bukë, se u kish hypur varfëria dhe, më shumë se bukë, donin dyfegje e fyshekë, bomba e mitralozë, e më tej dinin vetë se çduhej të bënin...
Këtë punë e merrte vesh mirë e bukur Sefedin Sefedini. Dhe tha me vete: Duhet parë se mos ka edhe ndonjë nga ata të Gjatollinjve që kërkon dyfeg. Përse? Ecte përmes grynjave të Shëmërtive me dy veta prapa. Vendin e njihte me pëllëmbë: lart ishin arat e Gjonomadhëve, pra të tijat; poshtë ishin ato të Gjatollinvje. I ndante vetëm një mezhdë e ca gorrica të egra. Sa e sa burra ishin vrarë një herë e një kohë, nga të dy palët, në këto ara që i ndante mezhda e gorricat e egra. Dilnin për të lëruar me parmendë a me damaluk të drunjtë, njmonin tokën me dirsën e tyre dhe më tej  me gjakun e tyre. Ja, këto gjëra bluante Sefedini në mendje duke ecur gjatë mezhdës. Po ja  a mos i bëjnë sytë?  Poshtë rrëzë mezhdës, duket një çupë. Kjo bën të ikë e sik dot. Rri në vend, e ngrirë, sikur është ngulur brenda në dhe. Pëllëmbën e mabn mbi sy, që të mos ja vrasë djelli, dhe shikon. Fytyrën e ka të bukur, të rrumbull. Portokalle? Jo; shegë? Jo; mollë? Po. Mollë të kuqe nga ato të Shëmërtisë . Po të shikuarit e ka të ashpër. Sytë e saj shüojnë si gjemba. Sefedini afrohet, mban këmbët. Edhe ata që vijnë prapa qëndrojnë më tej.
-E kujt je, moj gocë e bukur?  pyet Sefedini.
Ajo e shikoi nëpër qepallat e kreshpëruara si hala dëllinje. Sefedinit i rreh zemra. Sa e bukur! thotë me vete dhe e pyet së dyti:
-E kujt je, moj ftujake e njomë?
Vajza vrenjtet e më shumë.
-Sdi e kujt jam-a?  ja kthen ajo. Jo vetëm vështrimin, po edhe zërin e ka me hala dëllinje. Sefedinit i vjen të qeshë: kaqë e bukur, po kaqe e vrazhdë në të folur e në të vështruar. Megjithatë, nuk qesh; e mban veten si kumanara i vërtetë. Dhe përsëri me mend e tija: Sa e bukur, sa e bukur!
I thotë së treti, me zë të butë (me zërin e Gjonomadhëve):
-Jo, moj e bukur, sdi e kujt je.
-Jam e Nures..A e ke njohur Nuren e Shëmërtisë së Rëposhme?
Tani i vjen radha Sefedinit të vrenjtë ballin, me dhembje.. Me të vërtetë, pyetja e tij kish qenë e kotë. Duhej ta kish marrë me mend vetë; ara është e Nures, pra edhe çupa e Nures. Armiq i kish Gjatollinjtë, po nuk ua hante hakën: njerëëz të hijshëm, si në burra e në gra. Psherëtiu e i tha me zë të butë, të pikëlluar:
-Qofsh e gëzuar, moj çupë e mirë! Mos ma merr për të keq se të pyeta. Jam i ardhur..Dera jonë me derën tuaj...
Çupa se kish pritur këtë fjalë nga goja e një Gjonomadhit të fundit. Sefedini i kish folur me një zë kaq të dhimbshëm sikur ti paskej ardhur keq për gjithë ato që kishin ndodhur gjatë gjithë brezave midis dy dyerve, që ishin vrarë e sosur kot më kot.
Dhe përsëri Sefedini:
-Qofsh e gëzuar sot e mot! Babanë ta kam njohur. Trim ka qenë, burrë ka qenë po unë...Kështu paska qenë e thënë. Mos më mbaj mëri. Aq më shumë se sot jam e nesër ndofta sjam.
E bija e Nure Gjatolliut ngriti kokën më fort, hapi sytë dhe e shikoi mirë e mirë: me gjithë mend e kish, apo tallej? Jo, Sefedini nuk tallej. Ishte i pikëlluar. Pa, meqë e mira ndjell të mirën, u mat ti thosh: Edhe ti qofsh i gëzuar, o kuandar, po aty për aty ju kujtua se nuk i flitet kështu hasmit të derës dhe aq më fort dorës që i kish vrarë babanë ne Guri i Pjetërkalit. Doemos, ajo e dinte edhe se i ati, Nurja, i kish vrarë Sefedinit tanë, pra...Po jo, këto janë fjalë që si thotë sot kush se ka gjak për të marrë. Më vonë, kur ta vriste i vëllai Sefedinin e të lante gjakun e babait, mund të thosh edhe ajo ndonjë fjalë të mirë për të, siç thotë tani Sefedini; sot  jo! Sepse hë për hë, Sefedini ishte fajtor. Pra puna e nderi e donte që të vritej Sefedini, të shuhej e të mbyllej dera e Gjonomadhëve. Dhe sa keq i vinte për këtë njeri, që rrinte i pikëlluar përpara saj, i gjatë, i hijshëm, me një gjurmë plage në njërën faqe, që mezi ja mbulonte maja e mustaqes së zezë si pendë korbi. Çsy të fortë kish ky njeri! Ajo e pyeti veten: Të kisha një kobure, a do ti binja ta vrisnja? dhe u përgjegj: Do ti bija..dhe pastaj ndofta do ta laja me lot.
Ja, këto gjëra i vinin vërdallë në kokë së bijës së Nures,a tje në mezhdën që ndante arat e Gjatollinjve nga arat e Gjonomadhëve. Vrugoi ballin, rrahu ta mbushë me zhubra, po më kot: sepse zhubrat i sjellin vjetet e jo dëshirat. I tha:
-mirë që e paske njohur babanë. Pandehja se ndofta e kishe harruar.
Sefedin Sefedini, që kish luftuar në Kosovë, në Shkodër, në të dy Dibrat e gjer tej në Gostivar e Tetovë, që kish parë kaqe zjarre e gjak e që ish kumandar mbi shumë njerëz, vuri dorën në zemër, uli kryet e ju fal çupës së hasmit, pastaj u largua nga mezhda që ndante Gjonomadhët nga Gjatollinjtë. Ata dy burrat e ndoqën nga prapa. 
Atë ditë Sefedini u largua, po të nesërmen u kthye përsëri. E gjeti të bijën e Nures tek po merrte egjërin e grashinën, midis grynjave. I skuqte shamia mbi krye. Shamia ishte e kuqe, po faqet e së bijës së Nures ishin edhe më të kuqe. Era e hollë e qershorit tundte kallinjtë, që unjeshin e ngriheshin dallgë-dallgë. Sefedini qëndroi, mbajti këmbët lart, në mezhdë, dhe shikoi. Kësaj radhe ishte fillikat, pa njerëz prapa që ta ruanin. 
Nurija  kështu i thoshin çupës së Nures  mori një krah bar, çau ngadalë grunjat dhe ju afrua mezhdës tek rrinte Sefedini.
-Puna mbarë, moj çupë e mirë!  i tha Sefedini. ëAjo bëri sikur se pa, sikur se dëgjoi, me gjithë që ai ndodhej dy çape afër e afër. Unji shaminë e kuqe mbi ballë, shikoi me bisht të syrit, u mundua dhe bëri të hynte prapë në grynjat tek skuqnin paparunat.
-A di përse dera jonë është në gjak me derën tuaj, moj e bija e Nures?  pyeti Sefedini.
Ajo u kthye, e shikoi ashpër me pëllëmbën mbi vetullat e holla e ju përgjegj:
-Ti më pyet  a? Ti që më ke vrarë babanë?
-Mos ma merr për të keq se të pyeta. Sa për babanë, ti e di se edhe yti vra timin, që kur isha në barkun e nënës. Skisha çtë bëja. Po të mos e vrisja nuk rronja dot. Pastaj do të më vriste. Ay ishte burrë, unë isha katërmbëdhjetë vjeç djalë.
-Ishe si ishe, ishte si ishte, ai të pret andej, që ti shpiesh të fala nga Shëmërtia.
Nurija futi dorën në gji e sdi çkërkoi atje. Shaminë për të fshirë dirsën e balli? Jo. Sefedini e mori vesh se çkërkonte dora e së bijës së Nures, po nuk u tund nga vendi, nuk vuri dorën në brez ku mbante koburen të mbushur. E shikoi e pikëlluar, qërtonjës dhe i tha:
-Ne jemi në gjak, se qëmoti një nga të mitë u zu me një nga të tutë, për punën e një çupe, që e donte edhe njëri edhe tjetri. Për këtë çupë është derdhur një lumë gjaku. Kështu më ka thënë stërgjyshja kur isha i vogël. 
-Ka qenë si ka thënë, unë sdua të di. Sot dera jonë ka për të marrë një gjak nga dera juaj. Do tju shuajmë fare, do tju fshijmë nga faqja e dheut.
Sa ashpër fliste e bija e Nures!!
-Doni gjak, thua? Doni të na shuani fare? Përse?
-Përse e përse, ja nga koha që ka re  ja theu çupa me të qesëndisur.
Sefedini u mat ti thosh: Unë e di se çke në gji. Ke një kobure. Mirë, nxirre e vramë me dorën tënde. Dhe fërkoi sytë, i mbylli pak, duke pritur, edhe me pikëllim, po edhe me përbuzje. Ajo kuptoi çkish dashur ti thosh, nxori dorën nga gjiri, këputi një kalli të njomë dhe zuri të shkoqë një nga një koqiskat qumështore. I shkoqte dhe i kafshonte me dhëmbë.
-Mos u nxito, gjaknë do të ta marrin tim vëllezër. A mos kemi frikë se je kumandar i atyre kokëlakrave?
Dhe vazhdoi:
-Apo të thotë mendja se ne e harruam gjaknë e gurit të Pjetërkalit?
Sefedin Sefedini psherëtiu: ju kujtuan të gjitha.
-Atje  tha  ne Guri i Pjetërkalit është vrarë edhe imi edhe yti. Unë...
Rrinin tani ballë për ballë: ajo si e nusëruar, me duart grusht nën gjinjë, ai si i dhëndëruar, me duart varur. Era u forcua e më shumë, përkulte sa ment përthyente grynjat e derës së gjonomadhëve e grynjat e asaj të Gjatollinjve, pothuaj i bashkonte, i gërshetonte. E si rrinin kështu papritur Sefedini bëri buzën në gaz, sepse tha me mendt e tija: Pse sështë këtu nëna e madhe, ta pyesja në i pëlqen të marr nuse të bijën e Nure Gjatolliut? Ajo desh të më martonte. Cicëriu një zog i vogël në grynjat, pastaj edhe një tjetër; ju përgjegjën shumë zogj të tjerë nga drizat, nga pemët, nga qielli. Edhe Nurija e Nures, padashur, buri buzën në gas. Vetëm atëhere Sefedini vuri re se e bija e Nures kish gropëza në të dy faqet. Dhe sa lezet i kish kur vinte buzën në gaz! Në atë çast, në qoftë se ajo do të kishte nxjerrë koburen nga gjinjtë e do të matej ti binte, Sefedini nuk do të kish lojtur nga vendi, po do ta kish pritur plumbin i gëzuar, do të kish vdekur i gëzuar. Nga dora e saj, vetëm nga dora e saj! Sepse vdekja është e ëmbël kur vjen nga dora e asaj që ti e do mbi të gjitha.
Aty për aty, Sefedini u err pak e tha me zë të dhimbsur:
-Po të jetë puna për të shuar e për të mbyllur derën, mund të shuhemi e ta mbyllim lehtë të dy palët. Marr njëqind burra, nga ata që i kam nën urdhër, zbres poshtë, në Shëmërtinë tuaj, e nuk le gur mbi gur. I lag të gjithë me gjak.
Ngriti zërin e shtoi me tingull të përzëmërt, të butë (prapë zëri i Gjonomadhëve që, siç thoshin të gjithë, ishte bar për plagë):
-Dëgjo, Nurije (dhe zëri ju drodh kur ja shqiptoi emrin). Unë sdua të shuhet as fisi im, as juaji. Dua të rrojmë edhe ne, të rroni edhe ju. Mjaft gjak u derdh më kot këtu ku jemi, ne Guri i Pjetëkalit, rreth e qark.
Nurija ja ktheu:
-A nuk ikën tani, o djalë? Se ta dish, po ardhi selmani, të vrt në vend, ja, për këtë bukë!  dhe hapi të dy pëllëmbët mbi halat e kallinjve të njomë.
-Mirë - tha Sefedini.  Meqë ti po më përzë, unë do të shkoj.
Dhe bëri tja merrte nga kish ardhur.
-Jo andje!  i thirri Nurija e trembur.  Mos shko andej! Nuk dua të shkosh andej! Mos!
Zëri i Nurijes dukej i trembur, i njomur me lot. Shtoi: 
-Merrja këtej poshtë, nëpër vragë - dhe i tregoi me dorë një vragë në anën e kundërt.
Sefedini diç kuptoi, si nëpër tym, ngriti pëllëmbën e fërkoi sytë, shikoi rrotull, gjer larg, vuri dorën në brez, i hodhi një vështrim lamtumire e mirënjohjeje Nurijes dhe ja mori andej, vragës që i kish treguar ajo.

A doni tju them tani, o këndonjës, se çndodhi më tej?
Dëgjoni,
Të nesërmen, toga me kumandar Sefedinin në krye u ngrys e su gdhi. Iku.
Kështu e ka kanuni i atyre që shkojnë në luftë do të thoni ju.
Mirë, po a thotë kanuni i atyre që shkojnë në luftë të rrëmbejnë çupat e botës?
Se kështu ndodhi andej, në Shëmërti: Sefedin Sefedin Gjonomadhi rrëmbeu të bijën e nure Gjatolliut. Jo, nuk e rrëmbeu, po u rrëmbyen. Çupa desh e iku. Nuk e shtrëngoi njeri. E shtyu zjarri i zemrës. Ra në dashuri pas armikut të shtëpisë.
Thoni se për këtë të pabërë u ndez gjak i ri? Jo, nuk u ndez gjak i ri, po u shua edhe i vjetri.
U mbush kështu fjala e atij burrit të thinjur e të ushtuar që kish thënë njëherë e njëkohë: nJë thembër ndezi zjarrë midis Gjonomadhëve dhe Gjatollinjve, një thembër do ta shuajë
Kjo fjalë sdoli e kotë: gjaku u mbyll përnjëherësh, siç mbyllet plaga kur i ve një bar të mirë.
Tani Sefedin Sefedin Gjonomadhi nga shëmërtia e Sipërme ka pesë djem. Këta pesë djem kanë në damarë edhe gjak Gjonomadh edhe gjak Gjatolliu. Në si besoni fjalët e mia, ngjiti lart në Shëmërti e do ti shihni me sytë tuaj.
Çështë e drejta, nga kjo punë doli një si ngatërresë e vogël: në shtëpinë e Gjonomadhit u bënë dy Nurije, vjehrra e nusja, po kjo sngra kandar, sepse në Shëmërti se kanë zakon tu thonë nuseve e nënave me emër  nusja i thonë vjehrrës nënë ose zonjë dhe vjehrra i thotë bijë, Nuse.
Mbaroi rrëfimi?
Mbaroi, po kam tu them edhe nja dy fjalë këndonjësve. Kur dëgjoi se çkish ndodhur e se si ishin rrëmbyer ata të dy, u ngrit më këmbë Dajlani i Kruabardhit, plak mbi të qindëtat, që kish parë kaq gjak të derdhur nga të dy palët, e tha:
-Gjysma e punës u bë vetë. Gjysmën tjetër duhet ta bëjmë ne, që të forcohet miqësia e re.
-Si?  i thanë.
-O burrani tua mbushim mendjen të dy palëve që i biri i Nure gjatolliut të marrë të bijën e Sefein Gjonomadhit. Të motrën e Sefedinit.
Nuk mënoi shumë e puna mori fund. Selmani i Nures mori nuse motrën e Sefedinit dhe u bënë pat e pat: një dhanë, një muar.
Dhe rrojnë shëndoshë e mirë.
Rrofsh edhe ti, o këndonjës, që pate durimin të këndosh deri në fund rrëfimin tim.

----------

